# 2005 Transformation



## sara (Jan 1, 2005)

Happy New Year Everyone! 

*Main Goal*: Control what I eat 
*Fitness Goal*: Weight Train 3-4 Times a week 
                           Cardio: 3-5 Times a week 
I still dont know if I would look good with  muscles.. some girls look great with muscles, others dont. I dont know if I need to bulk or cut  

 For this month my main goal is to control what I eat and keep up with my new training routine which I will be starting tomorrow

Next month I will be adding a new goal to my first two goals for this month and up-grade my goals month by month


----------



## Jill (Jan 1, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> I still dont know if I would look good with  muscles.. some girls look great with muscles, others dont. I dont know if I need to bulk or cut



Maybe post some pics then

Good luck


----------



## sara (Jan 1, 2005)

Some people here know what I look like.. well, know what I looked like few months ago and would probably know if I will look good with muscles


----------



## Jill (Jan 1, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Some people here know what I look like.. well, know what I looked like few months ago and would probably know if I will look good with muscles


Like who, Jodi?


----------



## sara (Jan 1, 2005)

Yes, Jodi and others


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 1, 2005)

Some girls don't look great with muscles?


----------



## Vieope (Jan 1, 2005)

_Hey Sara  _


----------



## sara (Jan 1, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Some girls don't look great with muscles?


Yes aggie, I see some girls in magazines or other places they dont look good with big muscular arms,etc.. Thats just me though


----------



## sara (Jan 1, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Hey Sara  _


----------



## sara (Jan 2, 2005)

*Phase I*

I will probably sacrifice some muscle on this plan but am willing to risk it

The PLAN goes something like this:
M, T, W, Th, F, Sat 

Meal 1 
2 Whole Eggs, 1/2 Cup Egg Whites, FF Cheese, Veggies 

Meal 2 PWO
1.5 Scoop Whey, 30g dextrose (Sweet Tarts)

Meal 3 
Chicken Breast, Olive Oil, Veggies 

Meal 4
Chicken Breast, Flax Oil, Veggies 

Meal 5
Whey Protein, 1/2 Cup Cottage Cheese, 1 TBSP PB 

* Sunday = My free day, Eat with friends, family 

*Chicken can be substituted with any no/low carb protein source: fish, steak, eggs, powder, cottage cheese
*I will have veggies with at least 2 meals 
*I will add 3 fish oils to each meal (2'nd weeks)

Im going to try this for at least 6 weeks and if Im liking the results, I will contiune for another 2 weeks


----------



## Jill (Jan 2, 2005)

No complex carbs throughout the week????? Be careful please, you could be setting yourself up for potential binges on Sunday.

Jodi's deff gonna be pissed.


----------



## sara (Jan 2, 2005)

Jill, this is my main goal for this year is to control what I eat
I know Jodi might be upset  But I gained so much weight over the last 3 months


----------



## Jill (Jan 2, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> But I gained so much weight over the last 3 months



Seriously Sara, like how much weight?


----------



## sara (Jan 2, 2005)

30 lbs


----------



## sara (Jan 4, 2005)

*Workout 1/4/2005*

Weights: Chest/Triceps 
Cardio: 30 Minutes Spin Class

I will start posting my new workout routine next week since I start the new routine on Sunday  

* I will also try the malt/dex post workout with my whey.. not sure how this will work for me, have to try it to see how it works


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi Sara.  I think you would look great with muscles


----------



## sara (Jan 4, 2005)

Hey Jake.. I dunno about that, Im not sure


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2005)

Well, you asked for an opinion.. and I gave it.


----------



## sara (Jan 4, 2005)

Right now, I dont cant tell since what Im holding is fat and water


----------



## carbchick (Jan 4, 2005)

good luck with the new plan, sara! ... but I think it looks a bit bleak   a good way to shift fat is to build muscle ... and you're not going to do that with the diet as posted. 

isn't this remarkably similar to the plan you followed during the 3 months when you say you gained 30lbs?   

also what kind of macros are in this diet - I'm guessing 150-ish protein, 40-ish fat, and pop tarts ?carbs ... that's not a whole hill of beans is it chica. plus the 'free day' - are you ready to handle that ... w/o a plan in place?  

I know it's a personal thing, but I think EVERY girl looks better with muscle


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 5, 2005)

Good luck with the new journal sara! I think that some muscle on a girl is attractive. Not too much though, of course. As long as everything is done in moderation I don't think you have anything to worry about.


----------



## sara (Jan 5, 2005)

carbchick said:
			
		

> good luck with the new plan, sara! ... but I think it looks a bit bleak   a good way to shift fat is to build muscle ... and you're not going to do that with the diet as posted.
> 
> isn't this remarkably similar to the plan you followed during the 3 months when you say you gained 30lbs?
> 
> ...




Thanks for stopping by carbchick  
The fat will start 50-60 grams and if I start to loose weight fast, I will increase my fat intake a little more and increase the post-workout carbs. 
Its not pop tarts  Sweet tarts or I might get dextrose or malt mix to add with my shake

I will keep you guys informed how my free day will go

Im still debating on the muscles issue. I dont want alot of muscles, but I do want some muscles


----------



## sara (Jan 5, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Good luck with the new journal sara! I think that some muscle on a girl is attractive. Not too much though, of course. As long as everything is done in moderation I don't think you have anything to worry about.



Hey Mike. Thanks for stopping by  
Good luck this year


----------



## sara (Jan 5, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> *Main Goal*: Control what I eat


----------



## Jodi (Jan 5, 2005)

carbchick said:
			
		

> good luck with the new plan, sara! ... but I think it looks a bit bleak   a good way to shift fat is to build muscle ... and you're not going to do that with the diet as posted.
> 
> isn't this remarkably similar to the plan you followed during the 3 months when you say you gained 30lbs?
> 
> ...


I know it's ridiculous isn't it?   From what I can tell is she is following a TKD which includes a PWO Spike   Talk about one of the WORST diets in history for binge eaters and eaters with no control.  I speculate that Monstar got her on this kick.  After 2 years you would have thunk that Sara was smarter than this.  I'm so very very disappointed because for most of these 2 years I've been trying to help her get her eating under control and help her reach her goals.  Instead she sabatoges everything I do for her with stupid diets like this that she should know will not work for her all for what, fat loss.  Another thing would have thought she would have learned over the past 2 year, you can't do it overnight!  So anyway, this will be my last post EVER in any of her journals.  This is why I gave up personal training because I get disappointed time and time again from my clients and it bothers me so bad that I get all upset about it so I'm giving up here too.

Good luck Sara with your goals.


----------



## sara (Jan 5, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I know it's ridiculous isn't it?   From what I can tell is she is following a TKD which includes a PWO Spike   Talk about one of the WORST diets in history for binge eaters and eaters with no control.  I speculate that Monstar got her on this kick.  After 2 years you would have thunk that Sara was smarter than this.  I'm so very very disappointed because for most of these 2 years I've been trying to help her get her eating under control and help her reach her goals.  Instead she sabatoges everything I do for her with stupid diets like this that she should know will not work for her all for what, fat loss.  Another thing would have thought she would have learned over the past 2 year, you can't do it overnight!  So anyway, this will be my last post EVER in any of her journals.  This is why I gave up personal training because I get disappointed time and time again from my clients and it bothers me so bad that I get all upset about it so I'm giving up here too.
> 
> Good luck Sara with your goals.


 
I dont know what to say Jodi. But I think two years is a long time. Low carb worked well for me at the begining and then started to increase my carbs little by little... I think starting all over again with the diet is my best choice 
I know this was  your last post in my journal   I know you gave up. but want to let you know that I wont let you down.. Promsie you that you will be happy with my diet one day
 I appreciate all your help and I will miss you LOTS & LOTS   

MonStar didnt have to do with this at all


----------



## sara (Jan 5, 2005)

*Train 1/5/2005*

*AM* 
_Cardio_: 45 Minutes Spin Class
_Weights_: Back 

*PM* 
_Weights_: Biceps
                     ABS


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey Sara good luck on achieving your goals.   . You are also correct some girls don't look that good muscular, but all girls look great toned.


----------



## sara (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey dj. Yes! I want to be toned for now


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 6, 2005)

Well that is a good goal good luck    maybe you can post some picks later to show your improvements


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Sara,


I am very happy for you because you have done something that a lot of us have been trying to kickstart but have not been able to, make a plan.
I am not one to criticize your meal plan, God knows I have to re-start my own (which I am slowly beginning to formulate), however, I also know that Jodi helped me out a whole bunch when I first got started. 
I wish you nothing but good luck and hope that you will be revising the meal plan as you say you are to achieve your ultimate goal.  I for one will be pulling for you.....


----------



## sara (Jan 6, 2005)

dj_diablo54 said:
			
		

> Well that is a good goal good luck    maybe you can post some picks later to show your improvements



Im planing on that


----------



## sara (Jan 6, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hi Sara,
> 
> 
> I am very happy for you because you have done something that a lot of us have been trying to kickstart but have not been able to, make a plan.
> ...



Thanks fantasma  Yes! No screwing around this time  
Jodi & Leah (w8lifter) helped me alot for the past 2 years with my meal plans. Now I feel Im on my own, I know how my body responds to binges, carbs, no carbs, healthy meals, etc... and Im here to take it step by step 
Good Luck with your plan as well


----------



## sara (Jan 6, 2005)

*workout 1/6/2005*

*Weights:* Shoulders 
*Cardio:* 45 minutes cycle

* I actually went up to 25 lbs on DB shoulder press


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## sara (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 6, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

>


----------



## sara (Jan 6, 2005)

Yes! Im very happy      

Good nigt Luke


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 7, 2005)

Good morning Sara, just checking in to see what you are up to....

Have a great day!!!!


----------



## sara (Jan 7, 2005)

Good morning fantasma. I will be working all day today  
Nothing exciting. Just cant wait till sunday where I start my new workout  
You have a wonderful day and thanks for stopping by


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 7, 2005)

Working all day.... FUN !


----------



## sara (Jan 7, 2005)

Hey Luke. Yes, working all day  
How are you doing?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm wonderful


----------



## Rissole (Jan 7, 2005)

Hiya Sara


----------



## sara (Jan 8, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hiya Sara



Wow! Thanks for the greeting Rissole


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 8, 2005)

There she is!


----------



## sara (Jan 8, 2005)

Yeah.. had to go to work for few hours today


----------



## sara (Jan 8, 2005)

*workout 1/8/2005*

*Weights*: Biceps/Triceps
             Legs 
*Cardio*: Off


----------



## sara (Jan 8, 2005)

I will start posting my meals and workouts tomorrow.
Im going for the complex carbs (post workout) decided to skip trying the simple sugar post workout, since I never tried the insulin spike post workout


----------



## sara (Jan 8, 2005)

*6 weeks program*

*Monday*- _Cardio_/ABS
*Tuesday*- Deltoids/Legs 
*Wednesday*- _Cardio_/ABS
*Thursday*- Back/_Cardio_
*Friday*- OFF
*Saturday*- Arms/Legs
*Sunday*- Chest/_Cardio_


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 8, 2005)

too much cardio


----------



## sara (Jan 9, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> too much cardio



 4 times cardio and 4 times weights


----------



## sara (Jan 9, 2005)

*workout 1/9/2005*

*Weights:* Chest 

_DB Decline Chest Press_ 
17.5/15, 17.5/15, 17.5/12, 22.5/12, 25/8, 25/8

_DB Incline Press  _ 
22.5/10, 25/6, 25/6, 22.5/8

_Hammer Grip-Flat Bench DB Press_
17.8/8, 17.5/8, 17.5/10

_DB Flye Flat Bench_ 
17.5/9, 17.5/8, 17.5/7

_Pec-dec Machine Flye  _ 
60/10, 60/10

*Cardio: * 45 Minutes Cycle


----------



## Rissole (Jan 9, 2005)

Damn thats alot of chest work babe.... you tryin to pump them titties up or what


----------



## sara (Jan 9, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Damn thats alot of chest work babe.... you tryin to pump them titties up or what



Rissole, I copied this routine from Mens Muscle Magazine


----------



## Rissole (Jan 9, 2005)

Thats why its so bad.....


----------



## sara (Jan 9, 2005)

I dont think Im going to overtrain, since Im only going to work each body part only once a week


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 9, 2005)

i only read men's health for the sex articles


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 9, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> I dont think Im going to overtrain, since Im only going to work each body part only once a week


You can still over work your CNS


----------



## sara (Jan 9, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You can still over work your CNS


What is CNS?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 9, 2005)

Central nervous system.


----------



## Gun-Ryo (Jan 9, 2005)

this resolution does look familiar...


----------



## sara (Jan 9, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Central nervous system.


How is that?


----------



## sara (Jan 9, 2005)

Gun-Ryo said:
			
		

> this resolution does look familiar...



Hi! What you talking about?


----------



## sara (Jan 9, 2005)

*Meals 1/9/2005*

*7:30*
½ Cup Egg Whites, 2 Whole Eggs, 1 FF Cheese, Green pepper, Okra

*10:40*_PWO_
1.25 Scoop Whey, ½ Cup Oats

*1:30*
3 oz. Chicken, ½ TBSP Olive oil, Broccoli 

*4:50*
4 oz. Chicken, 1 tsp. Olive oil, Lettuce, Cucumbers

*~8:15*
½ Cup FF Cottage Cheese, ½ Scoop Whey, 1 TBSP PB, 1 Fish Oil


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 9, 2005)

I think you'll start to fall apart if you try to work that hard (4 days of cardio and 4 days of weights) with only that much food


----------



## sara (Jan 9, 2005)

Luke, Thanks for your concerns babe  I will be increasing my food day by day.._slowly_


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 9, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Luke, Thanks for your concerns babe  I will be increasing my food day by day.._slowly_


You gonna eat one more time before bed?  

I have to start posting my diet.  I'm slippin'.

Cookin' my chicken and rice right now though


----------



## sara (Jan 10, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You gonna eat one more time before bed?
> 
> I have to start posting my diet.  I'm slippin'.
> 
> Cookin' my chicken and rice right now though



No, Im going to add more EFA to my meals and will add another meal on the days that I stay up late


----------



## sara (Jan 10, 2005)

*Workout 1/10/2005*

*Weights:* Off

*Cardio:* 40 Minutes Cycle 

*ABS: * Crunches on ball 
       Crunches w. 25 lbs. plate


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 10, 2005)

Looks like things are going well    I'm glad to see that you are making adjustments to maximize everything    Well have a great day


----------



## sara (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words dj


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 10, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> No, Im going to add more EFA to my meals and will add another meal on the days that I stay up late


----------



## Rissole (Jan 10, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> I dont think Im going to overtrain, since Im only going to work each body part only once a week


Sorry to hassle Sara but you did 18 sets on chest!! Thats just insane.....
The max number of sets i do on chest are 8..... absolute max, i eat very well (except for the odd nutella) and i also only train each body part once a week.


----------



## sara (Jan 10, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Sorry to hassle Sara but you did 18 sets on chest!! Thats just insane.....
> The max number of sets i do on chest are 8..... absolute max, i eat very well (except for the odd nutella) and i also only train each body part once a week.


I might reconsider this workout and switch some things around


----------



## sara (Jan 10, 2005)

*Meals 1/10/2005*

*8:00 * _post-cardio_
2 Whole Eggs, ½ Cup Egg Whites, 1 Slice FF Cheese, Okra

*10:45*
4 oz. Chicken, ½ TBSP Olive oil, Broccoli  

*2:00*
1 Scoop Whey Protein, 1 TBSP PB 

*5:30*
3 oz. Chicken, ½ TBSP Olive oil, Celery, Cucumbers 

*~ 8:30*
½ cup FF Cottage Cheese, ½ Scoop Whey, 1 TBSP PB, 1 Fish oil


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 10, 2005)

Hey beautiful, how are you?  Overtraining a bit?  You worked on chest and I am sore 

I see that all of the good folks here are guiding you toward a great goal....

I hope that you continue doing so well


----------



## sara (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks fantasma 
How are you doing? well, I didn't feel any sorness with this chest workout ..Like I said, I might switch some things around and not do so many sets


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 10, 2005)

I am studying my next move and getting my plans straight before I begin.  I am funny that way, I have to be sure that I know everything about everything before I make a life altering decision...

I am glad you are not sore, because my chest still hurts.... 
Keep up the good work....I am going to sleep...(I've slept 8 hours..........in two days)
Adios


----------



## sara (Jan 10, 2005)

Learning and planing ahead is always better than just jumping into a no where 
I dont mind being sore. If Im sore that means I worked well 
Good luck with your move and your plan 
Good Night


----------



## sara (Jan 11, 2005)

*Workout 1/11/2005*

*Weights:* Deltoids/ Leg Curls 

Seated DB Shoulder Press  
15/15, 15/12, 22.5/8, 22.5/6, 20/8

DB Lateral Raise  
17.5/10, 17.5/10, 17.5/10, 12.5/12

DB Front Raise  
17.5/10, 17.5/10, 17.5/10, 15/12

Reverse Pec Dec Flye  
50/10, 50/10, 50/9, 45/10

DB Shrugs  (each side) 
32.5/12, 45/8, 45/8, 45/9

Leg Curls  
30/15, 55/10, 55/10, 55/12 

_*** With my old routine I used to be able to do 25 lbs shoulder press, now Im down with the weight with this new workout_

*Cardio:* ~ 30 Minutes Cycling


----------



## sara (Jan 11, 2005)

Last day overtraining with more than 12 sets per body part


----------



## carbchick (Jan 11, 2005)

hey sara   
how's it going?
you training legs again now?


----------



## sara (Jan 11, 2005)

Hello carbchick 
Everything is going great!!! Thank you for asking   
Im only doing leg curls, leg extension and some hip abductors for legs.

How is everything going with you? wishing you the best


----------



## Rissole (Jan 11, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Last day overtraining with more than 12 sets per body part


Good thing i read that cause i was gunna hit you up again.....


----------



## dianas05 (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey Sara,

How are things going with getting back on track? So far it's looking very good. The best of luck with your goals, my dear!


----------



## sara (Jan 11, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Good thing i read that cause i was gunna hit you up again.....


----------



## sara (Jan 11, 2005)

dianas05 said:
			
		

> Hey Sara,
> 
> How are things going with getting back on track? So far it's looking very good. The best of luck with your goals, my dear!



Hey diana. Things are going well and will keep getting better   
Thanks


----------



## dianas05 (Jan 11, 2005)

That's a great attitude you have there!


----------



## sara (Jan 11, 2005)

*Meals 1/11/2005*

*7:40*
2 Whole Eggs, ½ Cup Egg Whites, 1 Slice FF Cheese, Green Pepper, Okra 

*11:15* pwo & cardio
½ Cup Oats, 1.25 Scoop Whey 

*1:45*
3 oz. Chicken, ½ TBSP Olive oil, Broccoli

*4:45*
3 oz. Chicken, ½ TBSP Olive oil, Lettuce, Cucumbers, Onions 

*Meal 5*
½ Cup FF Cottage Cheese, ½ Scoop Whey, 1 ½ TBSP PB


----------



## dianas05 (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm curious, what is the macro split on this meal plan?


----------



## sara (Jan 11, 2005)

Thats the way to live and enjoy life


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 11, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Hey diana. Things are going well and will keep getting better
> Thanks


 

That's good to hear


----------



## sara (Jan 11, 2005)

dianas05 said:
			
		

> I'm curious, what is the macro split on this meal plan?



No macros  

*For now*, I Avoid All starches 
1. Eat Tons of Green Veggies (Fiber) 

2. Eat Lots of Healthy Fats:  Steak, Flax Oil, E.v. OliveOil, Salmon, Fish Oils, Nuts

3. Eat Protein 

4. Drink TONS of water. 

Eat Carbs ONLY after weight lifting (now Im sticking to oats)


----------



## sara (Jan 11, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> That's good to hear



hey stranger


----------



## dianas05 (Jan 11, 2005)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## sara (Jan 11, 2005)

Cute signature


----------



## dianas05 (Jan 11, 2005)

He he he...thanks!


----------



## sara (Jan 12, 2005)

*Workout 1/12/2005*

*Weights: * Off 

*Cardio:* ~ 30 Minutes Cycling


----------



## dianas05 (Jan 12, 2005)

Hey Sara,

How are you today? I'm pretty good (everything is explained in my journal). Have a nice afternoon/evening.


----------



## sara (Jan 12, 2005)

dianas05 said:
			
		

> Hey Sara,
> 
> How are you today? I'm pretty good (everything is explained in my journal). Have a nice afternoon/evening.



Things are going well   
I will start school next wednesday.


----------



## sara (Jan 12, 2005)

*Meals 1/12/2005*

*7:45 * post cardio
2 Whole Eggs, ½ Cup Egg Whites, 1 Slice FF Cheese, Okra, Green pepper 

*10:20*
1 Can Tuna, ½ TBSP Olive oil, Broccoli 

*1:30*
1 Scoop Whey, 1 TBSP PB

*5:00*
4 oz. Salmon, Lettuce, Cucumbers, Onions 

*~8:30*
½ Cup FF Cottage cheese, ½ Scoop Whey, 1 TBSP PB


----------



## dianas05 (Jan 13, 2005)

Good morning,

It's good to hear you're starting school...what will you be studying? I myself want to be a Personal Trainer, as you may already know.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey sara, 

Eat more 



> 1:30
> 1 Scoop Whey, 1 TBSP PB


If that's natural PB (my fave ) than that meal is only like 165 cals.  yuck


----------



## sara (Jan 13, 2005)

Diana- Im studying buisness. Yes! Im glad school is starting soon. will be stressed out again. but thats how it works  

Luke- Yes, thats natural PB 
Thanks for the advice  calories will be increasing little by little


----------



## sara (Jan 13, 2005)

*Workout 1/13/2005*

*Weights: * Back 

Bent Over BB Row 40/15, 50/9, 50/8

DB 1- Arm Bent Over Row 30/9, 30/10, 30/9

Wide Grip Pulldown (cable) 90/9, 90/9, 90/6, 75/10

Reverse Grip Pulldown (cable) 75/8, 75/7, 75/8

*Cardio:* ~ 40 Minutes Spin 

*** _Didn't have a really very good workout, since people kept chatting _


----------



## dianas05 (Jan 13, 2005)

That's good. It's always worth the stress...the more you put in, the more you get out of it all! 

Don't you just dislike how people disturb you by chatting the whole time you workout? Come on, have some respect people!!!   Anyway, I hope you have yourself a good night.


----------



## sara (Jan 13, 2005)

I dont like being rude to people.. but sometimes I have to tell them to LEAVE ME ALONE!!! I need to workout!!!!

Good Night Diana


----------



## sara (Jan 13, 2005)

*Meals 1/13/2005*

*7:30*
2 Whole Eggs, ½ Cup Egg Whites, 1 Slice FF Cheese, Okra, Green pepper

*10:40 * _PWO & Cardio_
1.5 Scoop Whey, ½ Cup Oats 

*1:30*
1.25 Scoop Designer???s Whey, 1 TBSP PB

*6:00*  
4 oz. Chicken, ½ TBSP Olive oil, Lettuce, Onion, Cucumbers 

~*9:00*
½ Cup FF Cottage Cheese, 1 Whole Egg, 3 Fish Oil, Cucumbers


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 13, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> I dont like being rude to people.. but sometimes I have to tell them to LEAVE ME ALONE!!! I need to workout!!!!
> 
> Good Night Diana


ur there to do ur thing girl..who cares about them  hows life in az?


----------



## sara (Jan 14, 2005)

Hey oaktownboy!! How is it going? Happy new year 
Life in AZ is great


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 14, 2005)

G'morning Sara!  What'cha doing today


----------



## sara (Jan 14, 2005)

Good morning Luke!  I'll be working all day today
What you up to? How are the tires doing?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 14, 2005)

Where is AZ??


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2005)

Arizona.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2005)

South Western United States.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2005)

Damn the kangaroos


----------



## Rissole (Jan 14, 2005)

Kangaroos in Arizona.....??


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2005)

Look how evil this kangaroo is.. with his beady little eyes..


----------



## Rissole (Jan 14, 2005)

Did you know one of the major problems that Koalas have is VD... thats right venarial disease..... horny little buggers...


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2005)

I thought we were talking about kangaroos? 

 Thats sick


----------



## Rissole (Jan 14, 2005)

Also that eating gum leaves is intoxicating to them, like gets them drunk.....
No wonder they are an Austrailan icon...


----------



## Rissole (Jan 14, 2005)

That was a Koala.... you do know that right....


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2005)

Yea, I was just playin around


----------



## Rissole (Jan 14, 2005)

Ass usual...


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 14, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> What you up to? How are the tires doing?


 
$250 for new fronts ones 

I miss talking to sara on aim


----------



## sara (Jan 14, 2005)

I love Koala bears  
Jake, where do you see the evil in their eyes?


----------



## sara (Jan 14, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> $250 for new fronts ones
> 
> I miss talking to sara on aim



You not on aim anymore   wazz up with that?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> I love Koala bears
> Jake, where do you see the evil in their eyes?



Here's my statement:
 'Look how evil this kangaroo is.. with his beady little eyes..'

I was in a weird mood.. as you can see, I said Kangaroo.. and beady eyes.  Not that Koala's have evil eyes.


----------



## sara (Jan 14, 2005)

*Meals 1/14/2005*

*7:40*
2 Whole Eggs, ½ Cup Egg whites, ¼ Cup FF Cheese, Okra, Green Pepper 

*11:15*
1 Can Tuna, ½ TBSP Olive Oil, Broccoli 

*2:00*
1.5 Scoop Designer???s Whey, 1 TBSP PB 

*6:00*
4 oz. Salmon, Cucumbers, Lettuce, Onions 

*~8:30*
½ Cup FF Cottage Cheese, 1 TBSP PB


----------



## sara (Jan 14, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Here's my statement:
> 'Look how evil this kangaroo is.. with his beady little eyes..'
> 
> I was in a weird mood.. as you can see, I said Kangaroo.. and beady eyes.  Not that Koala's have evil eyes.



 OH! 
How are you Jake?


----------



## sara (Jan 14, 2005)

Question- When you do a triceps/biceps day, do you start with the triceps or biceps?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi Sara, im doing good thanks 

Start with biceps.  Its the smaller of the two.


----------



## sara (Jan 14, 2005)

Thats what I thought! 
stupid muscle magazine  They want you to start with triceps first!!!

Thanks Premo


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2005)

This is why NOT to read those magazines.  I used to like them, but I read one the other day, and almost puked!


----------



## sara (Jan 14, 2005)

NEVER use their workout routines


----------



## sara (Jan 15, 2005)

*Workout 1/15/2005*

*Weights:* Biceps/Triceps

Barbell Curl  40/11, 40/8, 40/7

Seated DB Incline Alternated Curls  20/8, 20/6, 20/6

Standing Cable Curls 60/9, 60/9, 60/8

DB Standing Alternating Curls  22.5/7, 22.5/6, 22.5/5

Close Grip Reverse Bench Press  35/11, 35/11, 35/10, 35/9

Cable Kneeling Triceps Extensions 40/11, 40/9, 40/8, 40/6

Cable Press Down (Reverse Grip) 50/12, 60/8, 60/8

Bench Dip (Body Weight) 10, 16 

*Cardio:* Off


----------



## Rissole (Jan 15, 2005)

Still too much... especially for arms, remember bi's get worked when you do back and tri's get worked when you do chest and delts...
This would have been better....


			
				sara said:
			
		

> *Weights:* Biceps/Triceps
> 
> Barbell Curl  40/11, 40/8
> 
> ...


----------



## sara (Jan 15, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Still too much... especially for arms, remember bi's get worked when you do back and tri's get worked when you do chest and delts...
> This would have been better....



Thats it?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 15, 2005)

Yep, you gotta work it intense though. Less is better for arms, big time


----------



## sara (Jan 15, 2005)

*Meals 1/15/2005*

*5:10*
2 Whole Eggs, ¼ Cup FF Cottage Cheese

*7:45* PWO
½ Cup Oats, 1.25 Scoop Whey 

*10:00 or 10:30*
1.5 Scoop Designer???s Whey, 1 TBSP PB 

*1:50*
5 oz. Salmon, Lettuce, Cucumbers

*5:30*
1 Can Protein Shake, ¼ Cup Soy nuts

*7:30*
*CHEAT MEAL*


----------



## sara (Jan 15, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Yep, you gotta work it intense though. Less is better for arms, big time



I will try it next saturday, less sets/reps with more weight


----------



## Rissole (Jan 15, 2005)

Yeah baby,  go for it  Cheat meal sound nice...


----------



## sara (Jan 15, 2005)

I guess..to speed up my metabolism


----------



## Rissole (Jan 15, 2005)

Or just for the fact it tastes great


----------



## sara (Jan 15, 2005)

I guess


----------



## Rissole (Jan 15, 2005)

Yeah come on Sara, be honest....


----------



## sara (Jan 15, 2005)

I dunno, I just would rather go on with my meals everyday and not worrying about a cheat


----------



## Rissole (Jan 15, 2005)

Don't then.... i did my last contest diet for 16 weeks with no cheat


----------



## sara (Jan 15, 2005)

No weekly carb ups?


----------



## onamission (Jan 15, 2005)

This could just be a cross forum misunderstanding, and I know I'm new and may be overstepping my bounds, but sara your diet seems to be lacking badly on the calorie side . Is this working for you?

also do you have any other complex carbs to include in your PWO? 

Sorry, I've been and anabolic forums so long, this type of dieting just seems a little extreme to me.


----------



## sara (Jan 15, 2005)

onamission said:
			
		

> This could just be a cross forum misunderstanding, and I know I'm new and may be overstepping my bounds, but sara your diet seems to be lacking badly on the calorie side . Is this working for you?
> 
> also do you have any other complex carbs to include in your PWO?
> 
> Sorry, I've been and anabolic forums so long, this type of dieting just seems a little extreme to me.



Thank you for your concern  
Yes, I know my calories are lacking and Im working on increasing my cals day by day slowly


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 19, 2005)

Here is a Bump for ya


----------



## sara (Jan 21, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Here is a Bump for ya


----------



## sara (Jan 21, 2005)

*workout 1/21/2005*

*Weights*: Pull 

Reverse Grip Cable Pulldown 75/12, 11

Iso-lateral Row Machine  60/12, 10, 10, 8

DB Shrugs  (each side) 45/12, 10, 8

Hammer Curls (alternating) 25/8, 7

Seated Incline DB Alternating Curls 20/6, 6

DB Concentration Curls  15/9, 8

*Cardio*: Off


----------



## sara (Jan 21, 2005)

*1/21/2005*

*7:20 * 
2 Whole Eggs, 1/2 Cup Eggwhites, 1/4 Cup FF Cheese, 2 Fish, Greenpepper

*10:00* Post-workout
1/2 Cup Oats, 1.25 Scoop Whey 

*2:00*
1 Can Tuna, 2 tsp. Olive Oil, Broccoli

*4:30*
1 Scoop Whey, 1 TBSP PB, 2 Fish Oil 

*~7:30* 
1 Cup FF Cottage Cheese, 1 TBSP Olive Oil, Cucumbers


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 21, 2005)

How ya doing lately sara


----------



## sara (Jan 21, 2005)

Hey Luke  
Im doing ok  
for the next 4 months it will be school, work, home, gym .... 
How is everything going with you?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 21, 2005)

I'm wonderful


----------



## sara (Jan 21, 2005)

Glad to hear that


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 21, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Glad to hear that


We never got pictures of you at the wedding in that simple dress?


----------



## sara (Jan 21, 2005)

I skipped the wedding


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 21, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> I skipped the wedding


  I didn't know that 

I don't beleive you.

I still want pics


----------



## sara (Jan 21, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I didn't know that
> 
> I don't beleive you.
> 
> I still want pics



 well, now you know


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 21, 2005)




----------



## sara (Jan 21, 2005)

What? You don't believe me???


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 21, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> What? You don't believe me???


no


----------



## sara (Jan 21, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> no


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 21, 2005)

> Location: Earth


_I see you live on earth...    .... so do I  _


----------



## sara (Jan 21, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> _I see you live on earth...    .... so do I  _


that's because your my next door neighbor


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 21, 2005)




----------



## sara (Jan 22, 2005)

*workout 1/22/2005*

*Weights:* Push 

Flat DB Bench Press  25/12, 27.5/9, 8

Seated DB Incline Press 22.5/12, 25/9, 6

DB Rotations  10/12, 12

DB Lateral Raise  17.5/10, 7

DB Shoulder Press 22.5/8, 6, 6 

Reverse Pec-Dec Machine 45/12, 50/9

Reverse Close Grip Bench Press 35/10, 10, 9

BB Skull Crushers 20/9, 6, 5 (working on balancing) 

*Cardio: * Off


----------



## sara (Jan 22, 2005)

*1/22/2005*

*5:10 * 
1 Can Tuna, 1/2 TBSP Olive oil, 3 Fish oil 

*8:00* _Post-workout_ 
1/2 Cup Oats, 2 Scoops Designer's Whey

*10:30*
1 Scoop Designer's Whey, 1 TBSP PB, 2 Fish oil 

*1:50*
1 Salmon Burger, Celery, Onions, Green Pepper 

*5:10*
2 Whole Eggs, 1 Slice FF Cheese, Okra, Onions, Cucumbers 

*~ 8:00*
1/2 Cup FF Cottage Cheese, 1 TBSP PB


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 22, 2005)

okra....


----------



## sara (Jan 22, 2005)

I love Okra  
You gotta a problem with me eating okra :


----------



## sara (Jan 23, 2005)

*workout 1/23/2005*

*Weights:* Pull 

Cable Pulldowns  90/10, 9, 75/10

1 Arm DB Row  32.5/10, 9, 30/10

DB Shrugs  45/10, 10, 7 <-- lost grip 

BB Curls  40/12, 9

Cable Curls  60/10, 10

DB Alternating Curls  22.5/7, 20/10

*Cardio:* 25 Minutes Elleptical 
since cycling class was full


----------



## Jill (Jan 23, 2005)

How are you doing with the low complex carbs??? Any results youd like to share?


----------



## sara (Jan 23, 2005)

Jill, It's going good so far


----------



## sara (Jan 23, 2005)

*1/23/2005*

*7:20 * 
2 Whole Eggs, 1/2 Cup Egg Whites, 1 Slice FF Cheese, 2 Fish oil, Okra 

*10:15* _Post-workout_
2/3 Cup Oats, 2 Scoops Designer's Whey Protein 

*1:30*
4 oz. Chicken Breast, 1/2 TBSP Olive oil, 1 Fish oil, Broccoli, Cucumbers

*4:30*
3 oz. Chicken Breast, 1/2 TBSP Olive oil, 1 Fish oil, Lettuce, Cucumbers

*~8:00 * 
1 Cup FF Cottage Cheese, 1 TBSP Olive oil


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 23, 2005)

How do you live with such a low number of carbs?!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 24, 2005)

Sara..... What's the Deal yo?

I though you were just going to work on eating healthy at like a 40/30/30 macro breakdown?  What happened?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 24, 2005)

You must feel kinda crappy?


----------



## sara (Jan 24, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> How do you live with such a low number of carbs?!



High EFA and TONS Veggies!!! 
Plus I'm going to start having two cheat meals a week 
Wednesdays and Saturday or Sunday Night


----------



## sara (Jan 24, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Sara..... What's the Deal yo?
> 
> I though you were just going to work on eating healthy at like a 40/30/30 macro breakdown?  What happened?



Iain, I know I know. Im sorry   I just can't get it out of my head 
I will be working on eating 34/33/33 slowly


----------



## sara (Jan 24, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You must feel kinda crappy?



No, not yet... 
I have a cliff bar waiting for me soon


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 24, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Iain, I know I know. Im sorry   I just can't get it out of my head
> I will be working on eating 34/33/33 slowly



You Don't have to apologize to me.  It is your Choice and your Lifestyle.  I just happen to think you are setting yourself up for more Binges.

Maybe I am wrong.... Prove me wrong


----------



## sara (Jan 24, 2005)

For now, this is not my lifestyle. My lifestyle will start when Im balancing my meals 

It will work for me 

just keep watching my journal and if anything happens I will post it


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 24, 2005)

You know we love ya sara


----------



## sara (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks Luke  
I know alot of people here care about me and wants whats best for me, I really truely appreciate it


----------



## sara (Jan 24, 2005)

*1/24/2005*

*Weights:* Off 

*Cardio:* 45 Minutes Cycling


----------



## sara (Jan 24, 2005)

*1/24/2005*

*7:25 * 
2/3 Cup Oats, 1/2 Cup Egg Whites, 3 Egg Whites w. Cinnamon 

*10:30*
1.5 Scoop Whey, 1 TBSP PB 

*1:30*
4 oz. Chicken, 1/2 TBSP Olive oil, 1 Fish oil, Green beans

*4:30*
1 Scoop Whey, 1 TBSP PB, 2 Fish oil

*7:40*
1 Cup FF Cottage Cheese, 1 TBSP Olive oil, Cucumbers, Organic Salsa


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 24, 2005)

u back in skool yet sara?


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 24, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> High EFA and TONS Veggies!!!
> Plus I'm going to start having two cheat meals a week
> Wednesdays and Saturday or Sunday Night



Fair enough, although I've never understood the point of restricting intake of carbohydrates to this extreme.  Losing fat is all about expending more calories than you consume, forcing your body to use fat stores for additional energy.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 25, 2005)

Mornin' sara


----------



## sara (Jan 25, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> u back in skool yet sara?



Hey oaktown  haven't seen you in a while!

Yes, Im back in school


----------



## sara (Jan 25, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Fair enough, although I've never understood the point of restricting intake of carbohydrates to this extreme.  Losing fat is all about expending more calories than you consume, forcing your body to use fat stores for additional energy.



I totally agree with you. If I need to lose body fat I need lean muscle, that  means you need CARBS. 
My goal is to be at 1700 cals with 34/33/33 plan within a month


----------



## sara (Jan 25, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Mornin' sara



Good morning stranger


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 25, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Good morning stranger


I'm not a stranger


----------



## sara (Jan 25, 2005)

Opps!


----------



## sara (Jan 25, 2005)

*Workout 1/25/2005*

*Weights*: Push 

Decline DB Chest Press 25???s/12, 10, 9

Cable Flyes  20???s/10, 10, 8

DB Rotations 10???s/10, 10

BB Upright Rows 50/10, 8

DB Shoulder Press  22.5???s/10, 10, 8

Bent-over DB Laterals  12.5???s/10, 9

Reverse Grip Cable Pressdown  60/12, 10,9 

Kneeling down Cable overhead extensions 40/8, 10, 7 

*Cardio*: Off


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 25, 2005)

Shouldn't the rows' be on a pull day?  

Lotsa lifts


----------



## sara (Jan 25, 2005)

Yes, but it works my shoulders 
You saying Im doing too many sets?


----------



## sara (Jan 25, 2005)

*1/25/2005*

*6:40*
2 Whole Eggs, 1/2 Cup Egg Whites, 1 Slice FF Cheese, 2 Fish oil, Okra, Organic Salsa

*9:40 * post-workout
2/3 Cup Oats, 1.25 Scoop Whey 

*1:00*
4 oz. Chicken, 1/2 TBSP Olive oil, 1 Fish oil, Celery, Yellow Pepper

*~ 4:30*
2 oz. Chicken, 1 Whole Egg, 4 Fish Oil, Pepper, Cucumbers

*~8:00 * 
1/2 Cup FF Cottage Cheese, 1/2 Scoop Whey, 2 TBSP PB


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 25, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> You saying Im doing too many sets?


nope


----------



## sara (Jan 25, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> nope


Then.. what you mean?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 25, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Then.. what you mean?


it means you scratch your head too much


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 25, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> I totally agree with you. If I need to lose body fat I need lean muscle, that  means you need CARBS.
> My goal is to be at 1700 cals with 34/33/33 plan within a month



Good choice.  I have been doing an isocaloric macro split for a while now.  I think you will be very pleased.

Although this won't apply so much to you, because you will be eating 1700 calories per day, I like the fact that you don't have to eat quite the volume of food.  Since fat has more than double the calories per gram, it is much easier for me to eat 4.3K calories in a day this way.


----------



## sara (Jan 26, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Good choice.  I have been doing an isocaloric macro split for a while now.  I think you will be very pleased.
> 
> Although this won't apply so much to you, because you will be eating 1700 calories per day, I like the fact that you don't have to eat quite the volume of food.  Since fat has more than double the calories per gram, it is much easier for me to eat 4.3K calories in a day this way.



Yes, I can't be eating 4300 cals


----------



## sara (Jan 26, 2005)

I still look at it 62 grams of fat with the 1700 cals plan is way too much for me since carbs will be high too 
But this is all about balancing meals


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 26, 2005)

62g of fat on an iso diet is fine.  Stop worrying.


----------



## sara (Jan 26, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> 62g of fat on an iso diet is fine.  Stop worrying.



 Ok  

Check your journal


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 26, 2005)

No you check my Journal


----------



## sara (Jan 26, 2005)

I just did


----------



## sara (Jan 26, 2005)

*Workout 1/26/2005*

*Weights*: Off

*Cardio*: 40 Minutes Cycle


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 26, 2005)

G'morning


----------



## sara (Jan 26, 2005)

Good morning Luke


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 26, 2005)

Check your journal


----------



## sara (Jan 26, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Check your journal



Im not going to scratch my head


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 26, 2005)

Smart girl


----------



## sara (Jan 26, 2005)

*1/26/2005*

*7:40 * 
2/3 Cup Oats, 1/2 Cup Egg Whites, 3 Egg Whites, Cinnamon 

*10:30*
1 Can Tuna, 2 tsp. Olive oil, Broccoli 

*1:30*
1 Scoop Whey, 20 Peanuts 

*~ 4:30*
1 Can Tuna, 2 tsp. Olive oil, Celery, Cucumbers 

*~7:30*  
1 Chocolate Chip Clif Bar 
5 F, 45 C (21 sugar), 10 P

*~10:00*
1/2 Cup FF Cottage Cheese, 5 Fish oil


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 26, 2005)

"1/2 Cup Egg Whites, 3 Egg Whites,"


Make up your mind


----------



## sara (Jan 26, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> "1/2 Cup Egg Whites, 3 Egg Whites,"
> 
> 
> Make up your mind



I mixed  both with my oats


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 26, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Sara..... What's the Deal yo?
> 
> I though you were just going to work on eating healthy at like a 40/30/30 macro breakdown?  What happened?



yo yall gotta back off..she knows what shes doing..u do realize that a lot of girls dont need a lot in their systems?


----------



## sara (Jan 26, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> yo yall gotta back off..she knows what shes doing..u do realize that a lot of girls dont need a lot in their systems?



oaktownboy, I will have to disagree with you on this  
Alot of girls dont need a lot in their system, because they "fear" food and therefore they starving themselves and shutting down their metabolisms.. unfortunatly Im one of them (just for now) because Im working on balancing my meals and eating enough cals

Thanks though


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 27, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> 62g of fat on an iso diet is fine.  Stop worrying.



Hell, I have almost 100 grams more per day while bulking.  Last time I entered my diet into fit day I ate 157g of fat, which was 34% of my total calories for the day.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 27, 2005)

Yeah but you aren't a tiny Girl


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 27, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Yeah but you aren't a tiny Girl



Yeah.  My point is that a lot of fat is not necessarily bad.  That is just what American fad diets have ingrained into our heads.


----------



## sara (Jan 27, 2005)

Yes, alot of fat "the good fat" is not bad.. But you can gain excess fat if you take in above your calorie requirements.. I know I don't have to worry about it


----------



## sara (Jan 27, 2005)

*Workout 1/26/2005*

*Weights:* Pull 

Iso-lateral Row Machine 60???s/12, 60???s/11, 65???s/7, 65???s/ 6 

Reverse Grip Cable Pulldown 75/12, 90/8

DB Shrugs 45???s/10, 9, 6 _<--lost grip again _  

Hammer Curls 25???s/7, 6

Seated Incline DB Alternating Curls  20???s/7, 6

DB Concentration Curls  15/7, 7 

*Cardio:* 40 Minutes Spin


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey Sara 
Good to see that your still keepin at it.

Hope all is well.


----------



## sara (Jan 27, 2005)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Hey Sara
> Good to see that your still keepin at it.
> 
> Hope all is well.



Hey J'bo how you been? we miss you here sweetie


----------



## sara (Jan 27, 2005)

*1/27/2005*

*7:20*
2 Whole Eggs, 1/2 Cup Egg Whites, 1 Slice FF Cheese, 2 Fish oil, Okra, Organic Salsa

*10:30 * post-workout
3/4 Cup Oats, 1.5 Scoop Whey 

*1:30*
1 Scoop Designer's Whey, 1 TBSP Almond Butter, 2 Fish Oil 

*5:40*
4 oz. Chicken, 1/2 TBSP Olive oil, 1 Fish oil, Broccoli, Cucumbers

~*8:30*
1 Cup FF Cottage Cheese, 1 TBSP Olive oil


----------



## sara (Jan 28, 2005)

*1/28/2005*

*7:40*
2 Whole Eggs, 1/2 Cup Egg Whites, 1/4 Cup FF Cheese, 2 Fish Oil, Okra, Yellow Pepper

*11:40*
1 Can Tuna, 1 TBSP Olive oil, Broccoli 

*2:30*
1.5 Scoop Whey Protein, 1 TBSP Almond Butter, 2 Fish oil 

*6:50*
1 Can Tuna, 1 TBSP Olive oil, Lettuce, Cucumbers, Onions


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 28, 2005)

any liftin?


----------



## sara (Jan 28, 2005)

Nope! Fridays my off day


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 28, 2005)

lucky girl


----------



## sara (Jan 28, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> lucky girl



Whatever   I enjoy workingout and I don't find that to be lucky.. But we need recovery


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm just teasing sara


----------



## sara (Jan 28, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I'm just teasing sara


Ain't it funny


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 28, 2005)

hilarious.


----------



## sara (Jan 28, 2005)

No! Im serious!!!!!!!!! ............ I'm gonna be alright 

Good night


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 28, 2005)

You're almost as weird as I am... 

G'nite.


----------



## sara (Jan 29, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You're almost as weird as I am...
> 
> G'nite.



But I'm real


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 29, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> But I'm real


That's a low blow


----------



## sara (Jan 29, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> That's a low blow


----------



## sara (Jan 29, 2005)

*Workout 1/29/2005*

*Weights:* Push/Legs 

Flat DB Bench Press 27.5???s/10, 5, 7

Seated DB Incline Press 25???s/10, 7, 7

DB Rotations 10???s/12, 12

DB Lateral Raise 17.5???s/10, 7

DB Shoulder Press 20???s/12, 22.5???s/5, 5 

Reverse Pec-dec flye 50/10, 8 

Close Grip Reverse BB Press 30/10, 7, 7 _<----still working on balance_

BB Skull Crushers  20/9, 8, 7 _<----still working on balance_

Legs extensions  90/9, 75/, 10, 10, 10 

Leg Curls  50/12, 55/8, 55/6, 50/8 

*Cardio:  * Off


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 29, 2005)

Too many lifts sara.  That's 29 sets.  Keep it around 16 sets and up the intensity.


----------



## sara (Jan 29, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Too many lifts sara.  That's 29 sets.  Keep it around 16 sets and up the intensity.



But Im not overtraining the same body part
you can see Im only doing 2 excersies for chest, 4 for shoulders and 2 for triceps


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 29, 2005)

You only have on CNS though.  Too many sets.


----------



## sara (Jan 29, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You only have on CNS though.  Too many sets.


This workout was given to me by a trainer (Jodi) except for the 2 leg workouts


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 29, 2005)

29 sets is a TON sara.


----------



## sara (Jan 29, 2005)

Is it all in one body part?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 29, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Is it all in one body part?


It doesn't matter. It's still only one body. One central nervous system. One resevoir of hormones and one stomach.

Anything after the 16th set is probably worthless, unless you're not putting any umphh into those first sets.  How can you possibly maintain intensity towards the end of that?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 29, 2005)

Says who?  This is a push and pull program that was not designed by me but by Dante.  I am doing push and pull right now as well and I'll do 30-35 sets per day with push and pull.  The idea is that you keep volume high and intensity a little lower when doing push and pull.


----------



## sara (Jan 29, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> It doesn't matter.  It's still only one body.  One central nervous system.  One resevoir of hormones and one stomach.
> 
> How can you possibly maintain intensity towards the end of that?



I only weigth train 4 times a week.. I don't train everyday

I don't maintain the same intensity.. you can see my shoulder press weight is less than I usually do.. I can use the 25's DB with no problem, but when I start with chest and then hit my shoulders, my shoulders workout tends to be harder


----------



## sara (Jan 29, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Says who?  This is a push and pull program that was not designed by me but by Dante.  I am doing push and pull right now as well and I'll do 30-35 sets per day with push and pull.  The idea is that you keep volume high and intensity a little lower when doing push and pull.



I didn't know Dante designed it


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 29, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Says who?


My body from personal expirience  But everybody's different.



			
				Jodi said:
			
		

> The idea is that you keep volume high and *intensity a little lower* when doing push and pull.


I'm not accustomed to this lower intensity stuff. I don't understand why somebody would ever want to do that if they wanted to build muscle.  

How much time are in spending in the gym doing 35 sets?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 29, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> I only weigth train 4 times a week.. I don't train everyday
> 
> I don't maintain the same intensity.. you can see my shoulder press weight is less than I usually do.. I can use the 25's DB with no problem, but when I start with chest and then hit my shoulders, my shoulders workout tends to be harder


The only way I can guage my intensity (besides heartrate, obviously) is by perspiration. Sweat on my forehead, not like under my arms or something  

Where (as in during your w/o) and when do you start sweating during your w/o sara?


----------



## sara (Jan 29, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> My body from personal expirience  But everybody's different.
> 
> 
> I'm not accustomed to this lower intensity stuff.  I don't understand why somebody would ever want to do that if they wanted to build muscle.
> ...



I don't spend more than 45 minutes on the push days
pull days ~ 30 minutes... 

With this routine, I don't go for the light weight.. I start with my normal weight and then the intensity starts to decrease,   it pisses me off.. but I think thats normal


----------



## sara (Jan 29, 2005)

I don't sweat.. but my heart rate increases with every set/ routine I do.. except for the DB concentration curls I think


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm sorry sara, I should've asked what your goal is?  I always assume that everybody is donig the same thing as me.  I'm self centered like that


----------



## sara (Jan 29, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry sara, I should've asked what your goal is?  I always assume that everybody is donig the same thing as me.  I'm self centered like that



You don't have to apolgize


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 29, 2005)

what is your goal?  what do you wanna look like?


----------



## sara (Jan 29, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> what is your goal?  what do you wanna look like?



Fit


----------



## Jodi (Jan 29, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> My body from personal expirience  But everybody's different.
> 
> I'm not accustomed to this lower intensity stuff. I don't understand why somebody would ever want to do that if they wanted to build muscle.
> 
> How much time are in spending in the gym doing 35 sets?


I bulked last year and put on muscle with Dante's push pull routine.  There is more than one way to put on muscle and low volume high intensity isn't the only way   I spend less than an hour lifting.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 29, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> There is more than one way to put on muscle and low volume high intensity isn't the only way


O, I know this.  Look at my journal.  I'm am constantly switching it up between high volume/HIT/Rest pause/ supersets.  

But I dont' understand why somebody would both 'going through the motions' if they weren't putting in the intensity


----------



## Jodi (Jan 29, 2005)

You can still build muscle without going to failure every exercise you do.  I think everyone has their own definition of intensity.  When I am done a push/pull routine, I've exerted myself to the fullest and I don't train to failure.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 29, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> You can still build muscle without going to failure every exercise you do.  I think everyone has their own definition of intensity.  When I am done a push/pull routine, I've exerted myself to the fullest and I don't train to failure.



I rarely ever train to failure and my splits are a lof of push pull.   I agree with jodi.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 29, 2005)

I only fail on rest pause.  


I just wouldn't feel comfortable with a w/o if I could say "I didn't sweat"


----------



## P-funk (Jan 29, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> O, I know this.  Look at my journal.  I'm am constantly switching it up between high volume/HIT/Rest pause/ supersets.
> 
> But I dont' understand why somebody would both 'going through the motions' if they weren't putting in the intensity




Just because one isn't training to failure doens't mean that they are just going through the motions.  Intensity is only referring to the load you are using in relation to your 1RM in a given exercise.  If I were to take 75% of my 1RM (my 10RM in this case) and do 4 sets of 8 reps there is a good chance i am going ot hit failure in my last set but not in all of them and maybe in none of them.  There are many differnet variables that can be altered to induce hypertrophy and make gains.  Failure does not always have to be in the equation.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 29, 2005)

The only time I REALLY sweat is when I'm supersetting or training legs.  

I'm always cold.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 29, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I only fail on rest pause.
> 
> 
> I just wouldn't feel comfortable with a w/o if I could say "I didn't sweat"



I sweat.

maybe you need to learn how to train smarter.

you are telling her about CNS overtraining and you are training to failure on rest pause sets.....hmmm...I wonder who is overtraining now??


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 29, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Just because one isn't training to failure doens't mean that they are just going through the motions.


I never said that. 

But I beleive if somebody were to do 29 sets and not sweat, they are going through the motions  (at least this is what I would tell myself I was doing, if I left the gym after a workout like that  )


----------



## P-funk (Jan 29, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I never said that.
> 
> But I beleive if somebody were to do 29 sets and not sweat, they are going through the motions  (at least this is what I would tell myself I was doing, if I left the gym after a workout like that  )




If you or I didn't sweat I would say there were a problem.  However, in all honesty, womens sweat glands work differently then mens and can typcially go through periods of exertion without sweating.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 29, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you are telling her about CNS overtraining and you are training to failure on rest pause sets.....hmmm...I wonder who is overtraining now??


I rarely use R/P and really only use it with preacher curls.  I just try to squeek out one more rep than the previous week.  I doubt working such a small muscle to failure on R/P  would overtrain my CNS.

I never claimed to be any expert.  Like I said above, I know everybody's different.  You and Jodi are the experts.  It just sounded fishy to me and I am trying to understand the logic


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 29, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> If you or I didn't sweat I would say there were a problem. However, in all honesty, womens sweat glands work differently then mens and can typcially go through periods of exertion without sweating.


 
That's sick, I sweat like a pig.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 29, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> That's sick, I sweat like a pig.




yeah me too.  i am fucking gross.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 29, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Maybe you need to learn how to train smarter.


Where did this come from?  Are you saying that if I train smarter I wont sweat. lol

But that is the point.  Training smarter.  That's why i'm asking questions.  No need for the personal attacks.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 29, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> If you or I didn't sweat I would say there were a problem.  However, in all honesty, womens sweat glands work differently then mens and can typcially go through periods of exertion without sweating.


  I sweat like a damn pig.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 29, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Where did this come from?  Are you saying that if I train smarter I wont sweat. lol
> 
> But that is the point.  Training smarter.  That's why i'm asking questions.  No need for the personal attacks.




no, no personal attacks at all.  just a statment that came out the wrong way apparently.


----------



## sara (Jan 29, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I bulked last year and put on muscle with Dante's push pull routine.  There is more than one way to put on muscle and low volume high intensity isn't the only way   I spend less than an hour lifting.




Agree   
when I did this routine and eating enough carbs, alot of people have noticed my arms getting little muscular   
This routine did some magic for me and then I ruined it.. But Im working on fixing this


----------



## sara (Jan 29, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Where did this come from?  Are you saying that if I train smarter I wont sweat. lol
> 
> But that is the point.  Training smarter.  That's why i'm asking questions.  No need for the personal attacks.



I think what p-funk saying is that you don't need to sweat to have a good workout.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 29, 2005)

O! .... Party in Sara's Journal!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 29, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> I think what p-funk saying is that you don't need to sweat to have a good workout.


If so, that would contradict with what he says here...



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> If you or I didn't sweat I would say there were a problem.


----------



## sara (Jan 29, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Just because one isn't training to failure doens't mean that they are just going through the motions.  *Intensity is only referring to the load you are using in relation to your 1RM in a given exercise.  If I were to take 75% of my 1RM (my 10RM in this case) and do 4 sets of 8 reps there is a good chance i am going ot hit failure * in my last set but not in all of them and maybe in none of them.  There are many differnet variables that can be altered to induce hypertrophy and make gains.  Failure does not always have to be in the equation.



whats an 1RM?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 29, 2005)

1 rep max.


----------



## sara (Jan 29, 2005)

I think he means a problem with your glands if you don't sweat.. guys tend to sweat all the time


----------



## sara (Jan 29, 2005)

*1/29/2005*

*5:00*
1 Can Tuna, 1/2 TBSP Olive oil, 3 Fish oil, Organic Salsa

*7:40* _post-workout_
2/3 Cup Oats, 1 Scoop Whey 

*10:30*
1 Scoop Designer's Whey, 1 TBSP PB, 2 Fish oil 

*2:00*
1/2 Salmon Burger, 1 Whole Egg, 1 Slice FF Cheese, Lettuce, Cucumbers 

*5:30*
1/2 Salmon Burger, 1 Whole Egg, 1/4 Cup Egg Whites, Okra, Onions, Yellow Pepper 

*8:50*
3/4 Cup FF Cottage Cheese, 1 TBSP Flax Oil


----------



## Katia7 (Jan 30, 2005)

I have days when I hardly sweat too.  Weird thing is I sweat more when I do steady cardio then HIIT or lifting (even though HIIT and lifting is MUCH harder).


----------



## sara (Jan 30, 2005)

*Workout 1/30/2005*

*Weights:* Pull  

Cable Pulldowns  90/9, 7, 7

1 Arm DB Row 32.5???s/9, 7, 7

DB Shrugs 45???s/10, 9, 7

BB Curls 40/12, 7

Cable Curls 60/12, 65/7

DB Curls 22.5???s/10, 6 

*Cardio: * 50 Minutes Spin


----------



## sara (Jan 30, 2005)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> I have days when I hardly sweat too.  Weird thing is I sweat more when I do steady cardio then HIIT or lifting (even though HIIT and lifting is MUCH harder).



Try spin classes and You will sweat


----------



## dalila (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi Sara, just wanted to say hi . I see your DB curls have gone up to 22lbs!! Great going girl! Will catch up with yoru journal soon! take care hun!


----------



## sara (Jan 30, 2005)

*1/30/2005*

*7:30*
2 Whole Eggs, 1/2 Cup Egg Whites, 1 Slice FF Cheese, 2 Fish oil, Okra, Yellow Pepper

*10:30* _Post-workout_
3/4 Cup Oats, 1.5 Scoop Whey 

*1:30*
4 oz. Chicken, 2 tsp. Flax oil, Broccoli 

*~4:45* (eating with guests)
Skinless Chicken, Plain Cucumbers 

*8:00*
1/2 Cup FF Cottage Cheese, 1/2 Scoop Whey, 1.5 TBSP PB


----------



## sara (Jan 30, 2005)

dalila said:
			
		

> Hi Sara, just wanted to say hi . I see your DB curls have gone up to 22lbs!! Great going girl! Will catch up with yoru journal soon! take care hun!



Hey dalila  
It's great to hear from  you again and welcome back!!!!!


----------



## sara (Jan 31, 2005)

*1/31/2005*

*Weights:* Off 

*Cardio:* 40 Minutes Spin


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 31, 2005)

How'd the spinning go?


----------



## sara (Jan 31, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> How'd the spinning go?



Crazy


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 31, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Crazy




That's all you can tell us?


----------



## sara (Jan 31, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> That's all you can tell us?



Spining 6 AM is quite fun


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 31, 2005)

Spin us a narative....    You know.  Give us some character development


----------



## sara (Jan 31, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Spin us a narative....    You know.  Give us some character development


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 31, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

>



Don't tell us about 'spinning' or something dry like that.  Tell us about spinning AND sara, and how the two of them interact


----------



## sara (Jan 31, 2005)

Oh dear


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 31, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Oh dear




are you making fun of me?  

I"m just trying to get something more out of you than a two word answer


----------



## sara (Jan 31, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> are you making fun of me?
> 
> I"m just trying to get something more out of you than a two word answer



I have nothing to say.. 
Im boring


----------



## sara (Jan 31, 2005)

Im having my tweak meal tonight...  I feel my body doesnt need it
But I gotta have it in order to keep me going throughout the week


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 31, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> I have nothing to say..
> Im boring




*LIAR!*


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 31, 2005)




----------



## sara (Jan 31, 2005)

*1/31/2005*

*7:40 * _post-cardio_
2/3 Cup Oats, 1/2 Cup Egg Whites, 4 Egg Whites

*10:20*
1.5 Scoop Whey, 1 TBSP Flax oil 

*1:30*
4 oz. Chicken, 1/2 TBSP Olive oil, Broccoli

*4:45*
4 oz. Chicken, 12 Almonds, Lettuce, Cucumbers 

*8:00* (Tweak Meal)   
6 oz. Skinless Sweet Potato (measured baked)
 1 TBSP Butter (I can't believe it's not butter)
Green Beans, Organic Salsa


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 31, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> I have nothing to say..
> Im boring


hmm..i doubt it


----------



## sara (Jan 31, 2005)

You boys are so nice and sweet  but believe me ..........I'm BORING


----------



## Jodi (Jan 31, 2005)

Sara, who is helping you with your diet now?


----------



## sara (Jan 31, 2005)

No one


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 31, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> You boys are so nice and sweet  but believe me ..........I'm BORING


well i dont believe u...i think its best if u take a trip out here to oaktown so i can judge that for myself


----------



## sara (Jan 31, 2005)

You have a proof here


----------



## sara (Jan 31, 2005)

My journal is boring


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 31, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> You have a proof here


----------



## sara (Jan 31, 2005)

Luke, you are banned!!!!


----------



## sara (Jan 31, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Sara, who is helping you with your diet now?



Jodi, Im taking everything I learned so far and mixing it and seeing what is working for me till I reach the 34/33/33 ratio


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 1, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Luke, you are banned!!!!


But what do you really mean?


----------



## sara (Feb 1, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> But what do you really mean?


What the heck did you send me yesturday? 
I open the link thinking its a car or something


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 1, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> What the heck did you send me yesturday?
> I open the link thinking its a car or something




WHAT!    I thought she was pretty.


----------



## sara (Feb 1, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> WHAT!    I thought she was pretty.



Keep it to yourself and the guys


----------



## sara (Feb 1, 2005)

*Workout 1/2/2005*

*Weights*: Push 

DB Shoulder Press 25's/9, 6, 5 

Decline DB Chest Press 25's/10, 7, 7

Cable Flyes 20's/12, 7, 8

DB Rotations 10's/12, 12

BB Upright Rows  50/10, 6 

Bent-over DB Laterals  12.5's/12, 10

Cable Pressdown 60/10, 10, 8

Kneeling down Cable overhead extensions  40/12, 50/5, 45/5 ---> drop to 40/5

*Cardio*: Off


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 1, 2005)

how long are the rest intervals


----------



## sara (Feb 1, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> how long are the rest intervals



I don't count.. but it's in between 30-60 seconds


----------



## sara (Feb 1, 2005)

I count enough at work, school, etc.. Hate counting!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sara (Feb 1, 2005)

*2/1/2005*

*7:30*
2 Whole Eggs, 1/2 Cup Egg Whites, 1 Slice FF Cheese, 2 Fish Oil, Orka, Red Pepper 

*10:20* Post-workout 
2/3 Cup Oats, 1 Scoop Whey 

*1:20*
4 oz. Chicken, 1/2 TBSP Olive oil, 1 Fish Oil, Broccoli, Cucumbers

*5:00*
~ 3.5 oz. Chicken, 13 Almonds, Lettuce, Celery 

*~8:00 * 
1/2 Cup FF Cottage Cheese, 1/2 Scoop Whey, 2 TBSP PB


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 1, 2005)

1g of fish oil..... why bother  



> 7:30
> 2 Whole Eggs, 1/2 Cup Egg Whites, 1 Slice FF Cheese, 2 Fish Oil, Orka, Red Pepper
> 
> 10:20 Post-workout
> ...




Awwwww!  I'm telling


----------



## sara (Feb 1, 2005)

Ice cream was very good


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 1, 2005)

> Ice cream was very good



_(un-covers eye with his hands)_

You mean i'm not banned?

I"ll have to try harder next time


----------



## sara (Feb 1, 2005)

I hear enough about it everywhere..


----------



## sara (Feb 2, 2005)

*Workout 2/2/2005*

*Weights:* Off 

*Cardio:* 40 Minutes Spin


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 2, 2005)

mornin sara


----------



## sara (Feb 2, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> mornin sara



Good morning oaktownboy


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 2, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> *Weights:* Off
> 
> *Cardio:* 40 Minutes Spin


BORING


----------



## sara (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi


----------



## sara (Feb 2, 2005)

Our kitchen is a mess today..Parents decided to have Granite 
Had to prepare all my meals and leave them in our mini fridge upstairs  since they had to move the fridge from the kitchen


----------



## sara (Feb 2, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> BORING



Oh.. and did some ABS


----------



## sara (Feb 2, 2005)

Im outta here!!!!!!


----------



## sara (Feb 2, 2005)

*2/2/2005*

*7:45*
2/3 Cup Oats, 1/2 Cup Egg Whites, 3 Egg Whites, Cinnamon 

*10:20*
1 Can Tuna, 2 tsp. Olive oil, Broccoli 

*1:30*
1 Scoop Whey, 20 Peanuts 

*4:30*
1 Can Sardines, 5 Almonds, Celery, Cucumbers 

*7:20*
1 Scoop Whey, 2 tsp. Flax oil 

*~10:00 * 
3/4 Cup FF Cottage Cheese, 1 TBSP Flax oil


----------



## sara (Feb 3, 2005)

*Workout 2/3/2005*

*Weights:* Pull 

Reverse Grip Cable Pulldown   90/10, 8

Iso-lateral Row Machine   65???s/10, 9, 8, 9 

DB Shrugs  45???s/12, 9, 7

Hammer Curls   25???s/7, 6

Seated Incline DB Alternating Curls  20???s/7, 6

DB Concentration Curls 15???s/12, 10

*Cardio:* 40 Minutes Spin


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 3, 2005)

Nice Shrugs!


----------



## sara (Feb 3, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Nice Shrugs!



I can use more weight
I need to get straps or something first, because I keep loosing grip


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 3, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> I can use more weight
> I need to get straps or something first, because I keep loosing grip


its better if u dont use straps and increase your forearm strength


----------



## sara (Feb 3, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> its better if u dont use straps and increase your forearm strength



 Sounds like a good idea!!!  

Thanks oaktown


----------



## sara (Feb 3, 2005)

*2/3/2005*

*7:45*
1/3 Cup Oats, 1 Whole Egg, 1/2 Cup Egg White, 2 Egg Whites, 1 Fish oil    

*10:30* _Post-workout _ 
3/4 Cup Oats, 1.5 Scoop Whey      

*1:40*
1 Scoop Whey, 1 TBSP Flax oil 

*5:50*
4 oz. Chicken, 1/2 TBSP Olive oil, Lettuce, Celery 

*~8:40*
3/4 Cup FF Cottage Cheese, 2 TBSP PB


----------



## sara (Feb 3, 2005)

Mini cheat meal tomorrow


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 3, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Sounds like a good idea!!!
> 
> Thanks oaktown


np


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 4, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Mini cheat meal tomorrow


what'cha gonna eat


----------



## sara (Feb 4, 2005)

oaktownboy, I don't see you owning a journal here and not sure what are your goals?


----------



## sara (Feb 4, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> what'cha gonna eat


 A huge Peanut Butter whey protein bar (One Way) 
Yes, thats what I enjoy eating


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 4, 2005)

yea, those are good.  The are like a combination of a milky way and a snickers


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 4, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> oaktownboy, I don't see you owning a journal here and not sure what are your goals?


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=35559

there's ur answer sara


----------



## sara (Feb 4, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=35559
> 
> there's ur answer sara



Thanks oaktownboy  I will read your journal sometimes today after work 
I Just read the first post.. & Im so sorry to hear about the stomach problems


----------



## sara (Feb 4, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> yea, those are good.  The are like a combination of a milky way and a snickers


Yes. but there is so much crap in them  
you gotta eat what you really want on your cheat meal though


----------



## sara (Feb 4, 2005)

*2/4/2005*

*7:45*
1 Can Tuna, 1 Slice FF Cheese, 2 tsp. Olive oil, Organic Salsa, Okra

*11:00 - 12:00 * *(Cheat Meal)*
1 One Way Protein Bar (340 Cals, 12 F, 29 C, 30 P) 
5 Coconut cookies 
Green Beans 

*3:00*
1.5 Scoop Whey, 1 TBSP Flax oil 

*6:45*
1 Can Tuna, 20 Almonds, Celery


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 4, 2005)

5 coconut cookies!   WOOOHOOO  (how'd that go with green beans?   )


----------



## sara (Feb 4, 2005)

They were the medium sized cookies  I enjoyed the protein bar more than the cookies

Green beans with some mustard and Vinegar


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 4, 2005)

> Green beans with some mustard and Vinegar



  hope you brushed your teeth


----------



## sara (Feb 4, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> hope you brushed your teeth


I don't remember if I did


----------



## sara (Feb 5, 2005)

*Workout 2/5/2005*

*Weights*: _Push & Legs _ 

DB Shoulder Press 25???s/8, 5, 22.5???s/9

Flat DB Bench Press  27.5???s/8, 5, 25???s/9

Seated DB Incline Press  22.5???s/10, 7, 8

DB Lateral Raise  17.5???s/9, 7

Reverse Pec-dec flye 50/9, 9

DB Rotations 10???s/12, 12

Close Grip Reverse BB Press 30/12, 35/8, 7

BB Skull Crushers  20/9, 6, 5 

*Legs*

Legs Extension 90/10, 9, 9, 7

Legs Curl 55/8, 6, 50/8, 7

*Cardio*: _Off_


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 5, 2005)

is that the order you did them in ?


----------



## sara (Feb 5, 2005)

Yes. I want to start with shoudler press.. because when I do it on my 4'th or 5'th excersise my weights & reps decrease


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 5, 2005)

Leg extensions are like your last excersize?


----------



## sara (Feb 5, 2005)

I might start doing legs 2 times a week with my pull workout


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 5, 2005)

Sara is cool


----------



## carbchick (Feb 6, 2005)

sara is way cool and now sara is transforming   things are looking good here sara


----------



## sara (Feb 6, 2005)

Well, not the past two days :  
But things will look good again 
Thanks carbchick


----------



## sara (Feb 6, 2005)

Lent will be starting tomorrow, that means I cant have any meat except on sundays where we allowed to eat meat


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 7, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Lent will be starting tomorrow, that means I cant have any meat except on sundays where we allowed to eat meat


good luck sara


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 7, 2005)

Will you be substituting with Fish?


----------



## sara (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks oaktownboy  
Yes luke. I can have seafood


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 8, 2005)

What kind'a seafood will you have   talapia?  salmon?


----------



## sara (Feb 8, 2005)

Yes. I should be eating salmon, tuna and other seafood now.. not the white junk carbs at home


----------



## PreMier (Feb 8, 2005)

Your eating junk?


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 8, 2005)

I"ll cook you up a nice salmon filet with lemon, brown rice and green beans   All you have to do is come here


----------



## sara (Feb 8, 2005)

I think I'm a good cook.. all I need to do is put my head back into the game


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 11, 2005)

....waits for an update


----------



## sara (Feb 11, 2005)

Hey oaktownboy  
No updates to post.. Haven't been to the gym since last saturday


----------



## Kracin (Feb 16, 2005)

hey, just letting you know that im gonna be here to see how your doing with your thread :-D keep up the efforts!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2005)

Yea, where have you been Sara?


----------



## sara (Feb 16, 2005)

Ian, Thanks for stopping by .. I will keep trying 
that's all I have left, is to keep trying  

Jake, I'm still around


----------



## dalila (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi sara, how have you been? Staying on track with your diet and workouts? I am just getting back into it seriosuly again, after being out for 1.5 months, and it's shocking how much strength I've lost... sad actually..


----------



## sara (Feb 20, 2005)

*2/20/2005*

*Meal 1*
~ 2/3 Cup Oats
1 Scoop Whey 
1 Egg White

*Meal 2*
~ 2/3 Cup Oats 
1 Scoop Whey 

*Meal 3*
Chicken 
Blueberries
Cauliflower

*Meal 4*
~ 1/3 Cup Oats
2 Scoops Whey 
1 Small Apple 

*Meal 5*


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 20, 2005)

you dig the oats/whey, huh?    me too, it's simple.


----------



## sara (Feb 20, 2005)

Simple for now since I don't want to cook


----------



## sara (Feb 20, 2005)

Hey luke..what happend to your avi?


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 20, 2005)

WOhao!  I don't know


----------



## sara (Feb 20, 2005)

wait a minute.. your not luke


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 21, 2005)

lol now this should be interesting....2 luke's with different numbers at the end...lol..hiyah sara


----------



## sara (Feb 21, 2005)

Hey oaktownboy  
Yes, its kinda wierd.. and he is not telling me


----------



## sara (Feb 21, 2005)

I will start going back to the gym tomorrow. Can't wait!!! :bounce:


----------



## sara (Feb 21, 2005)

*2/21/2005*

*Meal 1 * 
1/2 Cup Oats
1 Scoop Whey 

*Meal 2 * 
2/3 Cup Brown Rice 
1 Can Tuna 

*Meal 3*
1/4 Cup Brown Rice 
1 Can Tuna 
2 tsp. Flax Oil 
Lettuce 

*Meal 4*
1 Can Tuna 
2 tsp. Flax Oil 
Lettuce 
Broccoli 

*Meal 5*
1 Scoop Whey 
Cabbage 

* Carbs* will * be increased tomorrow


----------



## PreMier (Feb 21, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> I will start going back to the gym tomorrow. Can't wait!!! :bounce:



Fantastic.  I hope you like being sore


----------



## sara (Feb 21, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Fantastic.  I hope you like being sore



Yes I do! I love the feeling of my muscles being sore


----------



## sara (Feb 22, 2005)

*Back to the gym!!!*

*2/22/2005*

*Back/Biceps*

WG Cable Pull down 90/12 95/6 95/6 95/6 

1 Arm DB bent over row 30/12, 32.5/10, 32.5/8, 32.5/7 

CG Cable Row 75/11, 75/11, 75/10, 75/8 

BB Curls 40/12, 40/10, 40/9 

DB Seated Incline Curls 20's/6, 20's/7 

Cable Curls 60/9, 60/9 

BB Preacher Curls 25/12, 25/10


----------



## sara (Feb 22, 2005)

*Meals 2/22/2005*

Total:   1669    
Fat: 34  303  19% 
Sat: 6  50  3% 
Poly: 2  17  1% 
Mono: 3  28  2% 
Carbs: 149  541  34% 
Fiber: 14  0  0% 
Protein: 192  766  48% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 

* Not counting veggies & two cups coffee 
* water 1.5 gallons + 1 liter


----------



## Katia7 (Feb 22, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Yes I do! I love the feeling of my muscles being sore


Amen!  I just feel stupid when I walk all funny and slow lol


----------



## sara (Feb 23, 2005)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> Amen!  I just feel stupid when I walk all funny and slow lol


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Feb 23, 2005)

Sarah watch the tuna with mercury posioining because it can did happen to me.  Make sure your calcium levels are adequete becuase it will help to flush out the extra mercury. Mercury is a metal and it will bind to alot of tissues but the calcium prevents this from happening

Reduce your intake of fish, particularly inland freshwater, coastal and bottom feeders. Choose fish that historically contain lower levels of mercury, such as cod, mackerel, sardines, halibut, and red fish

 also recommend thiamin (B1). Mercury causes a rapid turnover of thiamin. Also magnesium, zinc, calcium, and selenium are essential for mercury poisoning. One of the most protective products for our body is Glutathione. Take this daily with plenty of Vitamins C and E. 

Foods that are protective and nourishing that prevent or repair mercury toxicity are garlic, cilantro, eggs, seeds, nuts, and avocados. Remember that drinking plenty of fluids, particularly pure water, assists in the elimination of all toxins from your body.


----------



## sara (Feb 23, 2005)

Thank you hardasnails  
Yes, Tuna contains alot of mercury and I usually don't consume that much tuna.. But I was doing lent and didn't feel like cooking for the day .. so the only meat-less protein I could have was tuna and whey

I think my water intake did flush out the extra mercury  
I take in Vitamin E and will start taking Twin lab multi-vitamin and Mineral soon 
Thanks again


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Feb 23, 2005)

What about egg whites? they are most biodegradable protein available.  Can choose from Cod, salmon,ect.  Can always take liver tabs as well LOL 4 tabs = 8 grams protein.  I will never give up my liver tabs dieting again becuase after stopping them I went anemic and never even knew it.  Also drinking green tea alot stripped me of what little iron I was getting couple that with caffine . you are asking for trouble.  Reason why people thyroid slows down during diet I beleive is more due to iron deficeincy and vitmain A as well.  They both work together


----------



## sara (Feb 23, 2005)

I love egg whites, cottage cheese, and other fish sources!!! But like I said, I wasn't in the mood of cooking or doing anything  It's all over now 
I try to limit my tuna intake 3-5 cans a week 

How you know if your thryoid slows down? My doctor made me drink water and she was feeling my throat..

The new multi-vitamin I will have will inculde iron


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Feb 23, 2005)

Majority of women you can not loose weight have subclincal under active thyroids my guess is from some mineral deficiencies from poor dieting.  They go one from years not knowing what normal levels are.  I had my thyroid tested and dr said it was fine.  I said BULL SHIT!!  he told me I am in the normal range.  2.3-4.2 (2.4)  well  i may have been in range for a 90 year old.  Less just say I have become some what of an expert in the thyroid.  I found that in the Guidelines for thyroid that it should be in the upper 80% range to be concidered optionally.  but guidelines only listed the free t-3 and free t-4 have to be about the same level. Well endo are idiots and only test for free t4 and not free t-3.  They are under impression all people can convert from t4 to active t-3 well they are Wrong. With the stress , low carb dieting people are under today they have trouble converted and just get stuck on t-4 only and go on with life living at half speed.  Many of my clients have gone to 2-3 drs untill they found one to give them a t-4/t-3 combination.  One ladies reading on ft4 was at top range and it all looked good, but she was suffering from depression so they stuck her on antidepressants for how many year.  She came to me and I sent her and told her she have her free t-3 check and they where at 2.3 (2.3-4.2).  The doctor told her that she was t-3 defienct had her switched to armour (t3/t4) combo and with no change in diet or anything else she lost 10 lbs in 3 weeks.  This is what drs do not want patience to know and if you goto low carb formum and notice how many people have thyroid problems you will know why.  Food for though. Number one deficiencie is iron in the world.  Where there is iron deficiency there is rampant  hypothyroidism.  I refuse to live my life like i was and when I got to the right dr he flipped when he saw the results.

I take my basal temperature first thing in the morning and if it is below not around 98.0 then i know I to address it.   also too it sounds crazy but if you stick your tongue out and it is thick and wide then you may have subclinical hypothyroid.  If your thyroid is low then it your tongue wil not be able to hold its shape.  Sign of hypothyroid is weakness not in muscle but muscles all over body


----------



## sara (Feb 23, 2005)

My tounge is in a good shape  
Thanks anyways


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Feb 23, 2005)

Effect of iron supplementation on thyroid hormone levels and resting metabolic rate in two college female athletes: a case study.

Harris Rosenzweig P, Volpe SL.

Department of Nutrition, University of Massachusetts, Amherst, MA 01003-1420, USA.

Iron plays an important role in thyroid hormone metabolism; thus, iron deficiency anemia may lead to alterations in resting metabolic rate (RMR). Based on this premise, two iron-deficient-anemic female athletes, 18 (A1) and 21 (A2) years of age, were supplemented with 23 mg/day of elemental iron to assess its effects on iron and thyroid hormone status and RMR at 0, 8, and 16 weeks. Anemia was clinically corrected in both subjects (hemoglobin: A1 = 11.0 to 13.0 to 12.6 g/dL and A2 = 11.5 to 13.9 to 12.6 g/dL, 0 to 8 to 16 weeks, respectively). Serum ferritin (SF) concentration also improved in both subjects (A1: 5.0 to 11.0 to 15.0 ng/dL and A2: 5.0 to 16.0 to 20.0 ng/dL; 0 to 8 to 16 weeks, respectively); however, 16 weeks of iron supplementation did not fully replete iron stores. A2 increased dietary iron and ascorbic acid intakes from 8 to 16 weeks, possibly accounting for her higher SF concentrations. RMR and total thyroxine changed over time: A1 increased while A2 decreased in these variables. Although clinical correction of iron deficiency anemia occurred after 16 weeks of low-level iron supplementation, RMR and thyroid hormone metabolism were oppositely affected in the two subjects.


----------



## sara (Feb 23, 2005)

*2/23/2005*

*Chest/Triceps  * 

DB flat bench press 27.5's/12, 10, 9 

DB decline press 25's/10, 9, 7 

DB decline flyes 17.5's/8, 9, 8 

Cable decline cross over 25/12, 10, 8 

CG BB press 35/12, 10, 10 

Cable Triceps extensions (kneeling down) 40/12, 12, 50/5 

BW bench dips BW/12, 10 lbs/10, BW/10


----------



## Kracin (Feb 23, 2005)

lookin good on the program sara  keep it up, and one day your kids will look just like the ones in your avatar as well


----------



## sara (Feb 23, 2005)

*2/23/2005*

Total: 1669 
Fat: 34 303 19% 
Sat: 6 50 3% 
Poly: 2 17 1% 
Mono: 3 28 2% 
Carbs: 149 541 34% 
Fiber: 14 0 0% 
Protein: 192 766 48% 
Alcohol: 0 0 0% 

* Not counting veggies & two cups coffee
* Little over 1.75 Gallons H2o


----------



## sara (Feb 24, 2005)

*2/24/2005*

Total: 1669 
Fat: 34 303 19% 
Sat: 6 50 3% 
Poly: 2 17 1% 
Mono: 3 28 2% 
Carbs: 149 541 34% 
Fiber: 14 0 0% 
Protein: 192 766 48% 
Alcohol: 0 0 0% 

* Not counting veggies & 1 cup coffee
* Almost 2 Gallons H20


----------



## Katia7 (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi Sara 
WOW 2G of water??? I wish I could get that much in.  2 to 3L is usually it for me. (Unless I eat sweets and then I'n thursty all day lol)


----------



## sara (Feb 25, 2005)

Hey Katia  
Once you get used to drinking so much water, your body would want more and more.. or maybe this is just me I guess 
I'm the total opposite, once I eat any sweets, cheats.. I can't even drink 1/2 liter that day


----------



## Katia7 (Feb 25, 2005)

I saw that you IMed, but I wasn't here..soooo sorry.


----------



## sara (Feb 25, 2005)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> I saw that you IMed, but I wasn't here..soooo sorry.




Hey! no worries


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2005)

How are you Sara?  Havent seen you around for a bit.


----------



## sara (Feb 25, 2005)

Hey Jake, I'm still around  
Thanks for asking 

How are things going with you?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2005)

Doing well, thanks   Just havent seen you on messenger lately is all.


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 25, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Doing well, thanks   Just havent seen you on messenger lately is all.




Everytime I talk to sara on aim, she has a different name.  She's a nutball


----------



## sara (Feb 25, 2005)

My guess is that when I'm online you at work.  And I don't think you have to messenger at work


----------



## sara (Feb 25, 2005)

Luke8395 said:
			
		

> Everytime I talk to sara on aim, she has a different name.  She's a nutball


I only have 2 screen names


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 25, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> I only have 2 screen names




Yea, maybe, but you're still a nutball


----------



## P-funk (Feb 25, 2005)

no one talks to me.


----------



## sara (Feb 25, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> no one talks to me.



 

You mean on aim?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 25, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> You mean on aim?






yes.........


----------



## sara (Feb 25, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yes.........


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yes.........



Wasnt your boyfriend going to take you to dinner?


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 25, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Wasnt your boyfriend going to take you to dinner?




  Premier's a jerk.  J/k Jake.


----------



## sara (Feb 25, 2005)

*2/25/2005*

Total:   1637    
Fat: 34  303  19% 
Sat: 6  50  3% 
Poly: 2  17  1% 
Mono: 3  28  2% 
Carbs: 142  517  33% 
Fiber: 13  0  0% 
Protein: 191  763  48% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 

* Not including veggies
* 1 Cup Coffee & 1 Cup Black Tea (each with Stevia) 
* 2 Gallons H20


----------



## P-funk (Feb 25, 2005)

Luke8395 said:
			
		

> Premier's a jerk.  J/k Jake.




yeah, what a dick.

with friends like that who needs enemies?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2005)

Fuck you dude!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 25, 2005)

hahha....you would.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## sara (Feb 25, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah, what a dick.
> 
> with friends like that who needs enemies?



And friend calling you a nutball? who needs them


----------



## P-funk (Feb 25, 2005)

yeah, fuck these guys.....will you be my friend?


----------



## sara (Feb 25, 2005)

Hey there! no bad words allowed in my journal


----------



## sara (Feb 25, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah, fuck these guys.....will you be my friend?



If you stop using these words


----------



## P-funk (Feb 25, 2005)

STOP YELLING AT ME!!!!


----------



## sara (Feb 25, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> STOP YELLING AT ME!!!!



I'M NOT YELLING!!!!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 25, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> If you stop using these words




okay deal.


----------



## sara (Feb 25, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> okay deal.


  

Hello my new friend


----------



## sara (Feb 25, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

>



But Jake is still my friend


----------



## wild (Feb 25, 2005)

....you've come a long way girl


----------



## sara (Feb 25, 2005)

wild-thang said:
			
		

> ....you've come a long way girl



Hey sweetie! It's so nice to see you again  

I have been messing up alot lately with my diet.. but I'm fixing everything now  

I owe it all to you and Jodi


----------



## sara (Feb 26, 2005)

*Workout 2/26/2005*

*Back/Chest  * 

_*(Super-sets)*_
WG Cable Pulldowns 90/10, 90/8, 90/7
DB Incline Press 25's/12, 27.5's/10, 27.5's/7

*(Super-sets)*
1 Arm DB Row 30/12, 32.5/9, 32.5/8
DB Incline Flyes 20's/10, 20's/10, 20's/8

*(Super-sets)*
Lever Seated High Row 45's/10, 45's/8, 45's/7
Machine Press 30's/12, 35's/7, 35's/6

*(Super-sets)*
Pectoral Machine Flye 45/15, 55/12
Deltoids Reverse Machine Flye 50/8, 50/6


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 26, 2005)

What'd you think of supersetting sara?  I dont' think I've seen you do them before


----------



## sara (Feb 26, 2005)

I like super-settings, the only thing is I find it hard to increase my weights on super-set


----------



## sara (Feb 26, 2005)

*2/26/2005*

Total: 1669 
Fat: 34 303 19% 
Sat: 6 50 3% 
Poly: 2 17 1% 
Mono: 3 28 2% 
Carbs: 149 541 34% 
Fiber: 14 0 0% 
Protein: 192 766 48% 
Alcohol: 0 0 0 

* Not counting Veggies 
* 1 Cup Coffee & 1 Cup Black Tea (each w. stevia) 
* 2 Gallons H2o


----------



## sara (Feb 27, 2005)

*Workout 2/27/2005*

*Arms/Legs  * 

BB Curls 40/15, 50/5, 40/12, 50/3 

Hammer Curls 22.5's/10, 22.5's/9, 22.5's/8 

Cable Curls 60/12, 65/8 

Concentraion Curls 17.5/7, 17.5/7 

Reverse Grip Cable Pulldowns 60/12, 70/10 

Cable Pushdown 70/11, 70/10 

Kneeling-down Triceps Cable extensions 40/12, 50/6, 50/5, 40/8 

DB Skull-crushers 20/6, 20/6, 20/9 
--------------------------------------------------------------- 
*(Super-sets) * 
Leg Extension 90/12, 90/10, 90/8, 90/6 
Leg Curl 50/12, 55/12, 60/7, 60/6


----------



## sara (Feb 27, 2005)

My new scale  http://www.bestbrandsclub.com/dm521.html


----------



## Yunier (Feb 27, 2005)

hmmmm I had a cheap plastic one that never worked. This one sure looks very interesting and I might aswell just buy it but there so many... 


What kind of Weighing Modes does have?


----------



## sara (Feb 27, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> hmmmm I had a cheap plastic one that never worked. This one sure looks very interesting and I might aswell just buy it but there so many...
> 
> 
> What kind of Weighing Modes does have?



Cotsco is where I got it from.. cheaper than the online price 

It computes nutrient content of weighted foreds, includes data for almost 1000 common foods, can track daily consmuption for each of up to four family memebers, calculates values for up to 10 individulal portions

oz. grams & kilo


----------



## sara (Feb 27, 2005)

*2/27/2005*

Total:   1669    
Fat: 34  303  19% 
Sat: 6  50  3% 
Poly: 2  17  1% 
Mono: 3  28  2% 
Carbs: 149  541  34% 
Fiber: 14  0  0% 
Protein: 192  766  48% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 

* Not including veggies 
* 1 Cup Coffee & 1 Cup Green Tea (each w. stevia) 
* 2 Gallons H20 

I can easily drink more than 2 gallons water.. but still waiting for my multi-minerals


----------



## Jill (Feb 27, 2005)

Cals are loking verry good Sara. By keeping the cals 'higher', are you finding it to help with binging? WHat are your current goals now?


----------



## sara (Feb 27, 2005)

Jill said:
			
		

> Cals are loking verry good Sara. By keeping the cals 'higher', are you finding it to help with binging? WHat are your current goals now?



Hey Jill  how you been?  
My goal is to maintain a healthy lifestyle


----------



## dalila (Feb 27, 2005)

Great workouts, and great diet sara!!  And, most importantly, you sound happy! You go girl!!


----------



## sara (Feb 27, 2005)

Hey dalia  Thank you sweetie
My weights on the biceps did go up today a little  
How are you? I gotta bump your journal soon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dalila (Feb 27, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Hey dalia  Thank you sweetie
> My weights on the biceps did go up today a little
> How are you? I gotta bump your journal soon!!!!!!!!!



I'd love to see a picture of your bis girl!! ( hint, hint!)


----------



## sara (Feb 28, 2005)

dalila said:
			
		

> I'd love to see a picture of your bis girl!! ( hint, hint!)



Me? biceps? I have none


----------



## Katia7 (Feb 28, 2005)

Hi Sara!
I can't get any biseps either!  My legs have some muscle but bispes.. grrrrrrr!!!


----------



## sara (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey Katia  Having a good time with your family? 
Enjoy all the treats, just make sure to go back to your diet tomorrow 
I hope your cold is gone


----------



## sara (Feb 28, 2005)

*Workout 2/28/2005*

*Shoulders/Traps/Abs * 

Seated DB Shoulder press 25's/7, 25's/4, 22.5's/8, 22.5's/6 

*(Super-sets) * 
DB Lateral Raise 17.5's/10, 17.5's/8, 17.5's/7 
DB Bent over laterals (Seated) 10's/10, 10's/12, 10's/10 

*(Super-sets) * 
BB Upright Row 50/8, 50/7, 50/7 
DB Front Raise 17.5/8, 17.5/7, 17.5/6 

*(Super-sets)* 
BB Shrugs 90/11, 90/11 
DB Shrugs 45's/6, 45's/3 <---- Super setting shrugs is tough 

Crunches on ball 2 sets (50 reps each set)


----------



## sara (Feb 28, 2005)

*2/28/2005*

Total: 1669 
Fat: 34 303 19% 
Sat: 6 50 3% 
Poly: 2 17 1% 
Mono: 3 28 2% 
Carbs: 149 541 34% 
Fiber: 14 0 0% 
Protein: 192 766 48% 
Alcohol: 0 0 0% 

* Not including veggies 
* 2 Cup Coffee w. stevia & 1 Cup Green Tea 
* Little over 2 Gallons H20


----------



## sara (Mar 1, 2005)

*Workout 3/1/2005*

*Back/Biceps/Abs* 

WG Cable Pulldowns 90/12, 90/9, 90/7, 90/7 

1 Arm Bent over row 32.5/12, 35/6, 35/6, 35/6 

CG Cable Row (seated) 75/10, 75/9, 75/8, 75/7 

BB Curls 50/5, 40/12, 40/9, 40/8 

DB Incline Curls (seated) 20's/6, 20's/8 

BB Preacher Curls 25/12, 25/8 

2 Sets Crunches (Total = 100)


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2005)

Your doing good Sara.  How do you feel?


----------



## sara (Mar 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Your doing good Sara.  How do you feel?



Thanks Jake  
I feel strong


----------



## sara (Mar 1, 2005)

*3/1/2005*

Total: 1669 
Fat: 34 303 19% 
Sat: 6 50 3% 
Poly: 2 17 1% 
Mono: 3 28 2% 
Carbs: 149 541 34% 
Fiber: 14 0 0% 
Protein: 192 766 48% 
Alcohol: 0 0 0% 

* Not including veggies 
* 1 Cup Coffee & 1 Cup Green Tea (each w. stevia) 
* Little over 2 Gallons H20


----------



## LW83 (Mar 2, 2005)

How's the saramonster?


----------



## sara (Mar 2, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> How's the saramonster?



Good  
Just came back from school


----------



## sara (Mar 2, 2005)

*Workout 3/2/2005*

*Chest/Triceps/Abs  * 

DB Flat Bench Press 27.5's/12, 27.5's/8, 27.5's/7 

DB Decline Press 25's/8, 25's/7, 25's/7 

DB Decline Flyes 17.5's/10, 17.5's/10, 17.5's/10 

Cable Decline Cross-overs 30/11, 30/10, 30/9 (each side) 

CG BB Press 35/11, 40/8, 40/6 

Cable Triceps Extensions (kneeling down) 40/15, 50/10, 50/4 --->drop set 40/8 

BW Bench Dip 12, 9, 10 

2 Sets Crunches w. 25 lbs. plate (25 reps each set)


----------



## sara (Mar 2, 2005)

*3/2/2005 * 

Total: 1669 
Fat: 34 303 19% 
Sat: 6 50 3% 
Poly: 2 17 1% 
Mono: 3 28 2% 
Carbs: 149 541 34% 
Fiber: 14 0 0% 
Protein: 192 766 48% 
Alcohol: 0 0 0% 

* Not including veggies 
* 2 Cups Coffee (each w. stevia) 
* 2 Gallons H20


----------



## LW83 (Mar 3, 2005)

Great dips!


----------



## sara (Mar 3, 2005)

*3/3/2005*

Total: 1669 
Fat: 34 303 19% 
Sat: 6 50 3% 
Poly: 2 17 1% 
Mono: 3 28 2% 
Carbs: 149 541 34% 
Fiber: 14 0 0% 
Protein: 192 766 48% 
Alcohol: 0 0 0% 

* Not including veggies 
* 2 Cup Coffee w. stevia & 1 Cup Green Tea 
* Little over 2 Gallons H20


----------



## dalila (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi sara, any plans for the weekend? 

Hey how do you get your calories to be exactly the same every day - 1669??


----------



## sara (Mar 3, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Great dips!



They not the same dips that everyone else does.. I do the easy dips


----------



## dalila (Mar 3, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> They not the same dips that everyone else does.. I do the easy dips



Whats the difference betweent he two sara?


----------



## sara (Mar 3, 2005)

dalila said:
			
		

> Hi sara, any plans for the weekend?
> 
> Hey how do you get your calories to be exactly the same every day - 1669??



Hey dalila  
let see.. plans for this weekend  I work on saturday, going shopping for my sister's b-day next week and studying 

I add up my food on fit-day and that's how I get, since everything I'm eating is whole food    
* not counting veggies by the way


----------



## sara (Mar 3, 2005)

dalila said:
			
		

> Whats the difference betweent he two sara?



This is what I do 
http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Triceps/WtBenchDip.html


----------



## sara (Mar 3, 2005)

*Workout 3/3/2005 <----off day*

*Legs/Abs  * 

2 sets crunches on ball (50 reps each) 

3 sets Legs Cursl 

4 sets Legs Extenstions 

2 sets Hang leg raise/crunches w. medicne ball 

_*** Supposed to be my off day from the gym.. but since I rarely do any lower body workout, decided to do some   _


----------



## Katia7 (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Sara!  You're doing awsome girl!

BTW that's a NICE food scale!  Mine is a little cheap one ($5 LOL)... it does the job though.


----------



## sara (Mar 4, 2005)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> Hi Sara!  You're doing awsome girl!
> 
> BTW that's a NICE food scale!  Mine is a little cheap one ($5 LOL)... it does the job though.



Thanks Katia  
Yeah.. I had a cheap old scale that I used for 2 years


----------



## sara (Mar 4, 2005)

*3/4/2005*

Total:  1729    
Fat: 40  357  21% 
Sat: 6  50  3% 
Poly: 2  17  1% 
Mono: 3  28  2% 
Carbs: 149  541  32% 
Fiber: 14  0  0% 
Protein: 192  766  46% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 

_*** Not including veggies 
*** 1 Cup Coffee & 1 Cup Black Tea (each w. stevia)
** * Over 2 Gallons Water _


----------



## LW83 (Mar 4, 2005)

Wow!  1700!


----------



## sara (Mar 4, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Wow!  1700!


gotta take my fishies


----------



## sara (Mar 5, 2005)

*Workout 3/5/2005*

*Back/Chest* 

*(Super-sets)* 
WG Cable Pulldowns 90/12, 95/7, 95/5 
DB Incline Press 27.5's/12, 30's/6, 30's/5 

*(Super-sets) * 
1 Arm DB Row 35/10, 35/9, 35/7 
DB Incline Flyes 20's/12, 20's/8, 20's/9 

*(Super-sets) * 
Lever Seated High Row 45's/10, 45's/8, 45's/7 
Incline Chest Machine Press 35's/12, 40's/6, 40's/4    

*(Super-sets) * 
Lever Reverse Flyes (Deltoids) 50/7, 50/7 
Lever Flyes (Pectoral) 60/11, 60/8 

*ABS: * 
2 sets Leg raise w. crunches holding 8 lbs ball 25 reps, 20 reps 
2 sets crunches on ball 50 reps, 25 reps


----------



## sara (Mar 5, 2005)

*3/5/2005*

Total: 1729 
Fat: 40 357 21% 
Sat: 6 50 3% 
Poly: 2 17 1% 
Mono: 3 28 2% 
Carbs: 149 541 32% 
Fiber: 14 0 0% 
Protein: 192 766 46% 
Alcohol: 0 0 0% 

** * Not including veggies 
*** 1 Cup Coffee & 1 Cup Black Tea (each w. stevia)
*** Over 2 Gallons Water


----------



## LW83 (Mar 5, 2005)

> * Over 2 Gallons Water




Whoa there sara   Nice of you to come out of the bathroom and give us an update


----------



## sara (Mar 5, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Whoa there sara   Nice of you to come out of the bathroom and give us an update



 actually my bladder can hold water more than before


----------



## sara (Mar 6, 2005)

*Workout 3/6/2005*

*Biceps/Triceps*

BB Curls 50/7, 50/6, 40/12

Cable Curls (_Rope_) 60/12, 65/9, 70/7

Alternating DB Curls 22.5's/10, 22.5's/10, 22.5's/8

DB Concentration Curls 12.5/15, 15/10

Reverse Cable Pulldowns 70/12, 70/11

Straight Cable Pulldowns (_Rope_) 70/6, 70/7  

Cable Triceps extensions (_kneeling down_)  50/4, 40/12, 50/4, 40/12

DB Skull Crushers 10's/10, 10's/9, 10's/7

*Legs & ABS*

*(Super-sets)*
Legs Extension 90/10, 90/9, 90/9
Leg raise w. 8 lbs. medicine ball  25, 25, 19 (_reps_)


----------



## sara (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm not sure what to get  

http://www.vitacost.com/store/produ...?SKUNumber=027434002851&searchby=PN&bt=brands 

http://www.vitacost.com/store/produ...?SKUNumber=027434003124&searchby=PN&bt=brands

Do I need daily two? or daily one?


----------



## sara (Mar 6, 2005)

*3/6/2005*

Total: 1729 
Fat: 40 357 21% 
Sat: 6 50 3% 
Poly: 2 17 1% 
Mono: 3 28 2% 
Carbs: 149 541 32% 
Fiber: 14 0 0% 
Protein: 192 766 46% 
Alcohol: 0 0 0% 

* Not including veggies 
* 1 Cup Coffee w. stevia
* Over 2 Gallons Water


----------



## LW83 (Mar 6, 2005)

You can't fool me, that's the same thing you ate yesterday!


----------



## sara (Mar 6, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> You can't fool me, that's the same thing you ate yesterday!



 different veggies


----------



## LW83 (Mar 6, 2005)

Yes sara, you are a VERY different veggie


----------



## oaktownboy (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Katia7 (Mar 7, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> actually my bladder can hold water more than before



LOL I wish  mine could.  I don't even drink that much and I'm running none stop.


----------



## sara (Mar 7, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

>



How is it going oaktownboy?   




			
				Katia7 said:
			
		

> LOL I wish  mine could.  I don't even drink that much and I'm running none stop.



I need to limit my water intake now.. It's not even summer yet and I'm drinking water like a camel


----------



## sara (Mar 7, 2005)

*Workout 3/7/2005*

*Shoulders*

DB Shoulder Press (seated) 25's/9, 25's/6, 22.5's/6, 22.5's/5

DB Lateral Raise (standing) 17.5's/12, 17.5's/8, 17.5's/8

Bent over Laterals (seated) 10's/12, 10's/11, 12.5's/7

DB Front Raise 17.5's/12, 20's/7, 20's/7 

BB Upright Row 50/12, 50/8, 50/6

DB Shrugs 45's/12, 45's/10, 45's/9

*Legs* 

Leg Curls 65/11, 65/8, 65/7

*ABS * 
2 sets crunches on ball (50 reps each set)


----------



## sara (Mar 7, 2005)

*3/7/2005*

Total: 1729 
Fat: 40 357 21% 
Sat: 6 50 3% 
Poly: 2 17 1% 
Mono: 3 28 2% 
Carbs: 149 541 32% 
Fiber: 14 0 0% 
Protein: 192 766 46% 
Alcohol: 0 0 0% 

*** Not including veggies 
** * 1 Cup Coffee & 1 Cup Green Lemon Tea (each w. stevia)
*** Over 2 Gallons Water    Starting tomorrow I will keep it 2 gallons or less


----------



## Vieope (Mar 7, 2005)

_Hey Sara  _


----------



## LW83 (Mar 7, 2005)

_Hey Sara_


----------



## sara (Mar 7, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Hey Sara  _


 
Cool! Now I have your avi in my journal


----------



## Du (Mar 7, 2005)

_Hey Sara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## sara (Mar 7, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> _Hey Sara_



Hey big man


----------



## sara (Mar 7, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> _Hey Sara
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Uhhh Do I know you?   

Hi Matt


----------



## Vieope (Mar 7, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> _Hey Sara
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Oh no, I am not healed yet of you posting that smile that I don´t like everywhere I went.  _


----------



## Du (Mar 7, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Oh no, I am not healed yet of you posting that smile that I don´t like everywhere I went.  _


Youre begging for it.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 7, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Hey big man



......


----------



## Kracin (Mar 7, 2005)

just sayin hey sara! and thanks for you know what! (dont deny the thanks either, you deserve it  )


----------



## sara (Mar 8, 2005)

Kracin said:
			
		

> just sayin hey sara! and thanks for you know what! (dont deny the thanks either, you deserve it  )


----------



## sara (Mar 8, 2005)

*Workout 3/8/2005*

*Back/Biceps * 

WG Cable Pulldowns 95/10, 105/4, 95/8, 95/6 

1 Arm DB Row 35/10, 37.5/6, 37.5/6, 37.5/6 

CG Cable Row 75/10, 90/6, 90/6, 90/6 

BB Curls 50/6, 40/12, 50/3, 40/11 

DB Seated Incline Curls 20's/8, 20's/6 

BB Preacher Curls 25/12, 25/11 

*ABS * 
2 sets crunches on ball (50 reps each set) 
2 sets leg raise with crunches holding 6 lbs medince ball (20 reps each)


----------



## Du (Mar 8, 2005)

Kracin said:
			
		

> just sayin hey sara! and thanks for you know what! (dont deny the thanks either, you deserve it  )


Whoa, whoa, whoa. 


"Was it good for you?"
"Ya, was it good for you?"
"Mhmm."


----------



## sara (Mar 8, 2005)

Don't take it the wrong way


----------



## Du (Mar 8, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Don't take it the wrong way


Im only kidding, lighten up.


----------



## sara (Mar 8, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Im only kidding, lighten up.



Ya.. I forgot 
You kid around ALOT


----------



## Du (Mar 8, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Ya.. I forgot
> You kid around ALOT


I talk serious sometimes too. 

Only when necessary.


----------



## sara (Mar 8, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> I talk serious sometimes too.
> 
> Only when necessary.



Let me know by then


----------



## Du (Mar 8, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Let me know by then


 
Umm.....

You got it.


----------



## sara (Mar 8, 2005)

*3/8/2005*

Total: 1729 
Fat: 40 357 21% 
Sat: 6 50 3% 
Poly: 2 17 1% 
Mono: 3 28 2% 
Carbs: 149 541 32% 
Fiber: 14 0 0% 
Protein: 192 766 46% 
Alcohol: 0 0 0% 

*** Not including veggies 
*** 1 Cup Coffee & 1 Cup Green Lemon Tea (each w. stevia)
***  2 Gallons Water


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 9, 2005)

So Sara..... How are things?

Noticing anything.  Less urges to Binge..... Any Body comp changes?


----------



## sara (Mar 9, 2005)

Hey ID  
I'm doing good! Thanks for asking  
and to answer your questions: Yes to all of the above


----------



## LW83 (Mar 9, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Yes to all of the above


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## sara (Mar 9, 2005)

*Workout 3/9/2005*

*Legs/Abs  * 

Legs Extensions 90/12, 105/7, 105/7, 105/7 

Leg Curls 65/11, 65/7, 65/6, 65/6 

3 sets crunches/leg riase w. medicine ball 35, 20, 20 reps 

2 sets crucnhes on ball 50, 50 reps

** * Short workout since I don't do many legs workouts


----------



## sara (Mar 9, 2005)

*3/9/2005*

Total: 1729 
Fat: 40 357 21% 
Sat: 6 50 3% 
Poly: 2 17 1% 
Mono: 3 28 2% 
Carbs: 149 541 32% 
Fiber: 14 0 0% 
Protein: 192 766 46% 
Alcohol: 0 0 0% 

*** Not including veggies 
** * 1.5 Cup Coffee w. stevia
*** Less than  2 Gallons Water


----------



## sara (Mar 9, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

>


  
 




			
				PreMier said:
			
		

>


----------



## LW83 (Mar 10, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> *3/9/2005*
> 
> Total: 1729
> *** Less than  2 Gallons Water


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey Chick!!    Looks like your doing awesome!! Are you doing your own diet now or is someone helping you! Keep it chica!!!!


----------



## sara (Mar 10, 2005)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey Chick!!    Looks like your doing awesome!! Are you doing your own diet now or is someone helping you! Keep it chica!!!!



Good morning  
I'm own my own.. but Im getting some great ideas and feedbacks from a wonderful friend


----------



## sara (Mar 10, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

>



It's so hard to cut back on water   
But I know I can do it


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 10, 2005)

Why are you cutting back on water???


----------



## sara (Mar 10, 2005)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Why are you cutting back on water???



I've been drinking over 2 gallons a day


----------



## Jill (Mar 10, 2005)

You are doing really great Sara


----------



## wild (Mar 10, 2005)

have you posted pictures anywhere yet?


----------



## sara (Mar 10, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> have you posted pictures anywhere yet?



No


----------



## sara (Mar 10, 2005)

Jill said:
			
		

> You are doing really great Sara



Thanks Jill


----------



## wild (Mar 10, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> No



grrr  ...just wanted to see


----------



## sara (Mar 10, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> grrr  ...just wanted to see


I will take some next week for ya


----------



## Du (Mar 10, 2005)

_Hey Sara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## sara (Mar 10, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> _Hey Sara
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Matt


----------



## sara (Mar 10, 2005)

*Workout 3/10/2005*

*Chest/Triceps*

_DB flat bench press_ 27.5's/12, 30's/6, 30's/5

_DB decline press_ 25's/10, 25's/7, 25's/8

_DB decline flyes_ 17.5's/10, 17.5's/7, 17.5's/8

_Cable cross overs_ (downwards) 30's/8, 30's/5, 20's/15

_CG BB press_ (reverse) 35/15, 40/10, 40/8

_Cable triceps extensions _ (kneeling down) 50/9, 50/9, 50/8

_BW bench dips_ 15, 12, 12

*ABS* 
Crunches on ball for 2 minutes


----------



## LW83 (Mar 10, 2005)

GrrrrrreAT work out


----------



## sara (Mar 10, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> GrrrrrreAT work out



I did use the 30's DBs for the press


----------



## sara (Mar 10, 2005)

*3/10/2005*

Total: 1729 
Fat: 40 357 21% 
Sat: 6 50 3% 
Poly: 2 17 1% 
Mono: 3 28 2% 
Carbs: 149 541 32% 
Fiber: 14 0 0% 
Protein: 192 766 46% 
Alcohol: 0 0 0% 

*** Not including veggies 
** * 2 Cups Coffee w. stevia
***  2 Gallons Water


----------



## sara (Mar 11, 2005)

*3/11/2005*

Total:   1435    
Fat: 32  288  21% 
Sat: 6  50  4% 
Poly: 2  17  1% 
Mono: 3  28  2% 
Carbs: 102  354  26% 
Fiber: 14  0  0% 
Protein: 186  745  54% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 

*** Not counting veggies 
*** 1 Cup Coffee & 1 Cup Black Green Tea (each w. stevia) 
*** Less than 2 gallons H2o


----------



## Kracin (Mar 12, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> *3/11/2005*
> 
> Total:   1435
> Fat: 32  288  21%
> ...



wow  


doin great on the routine sara, keep it up, and work those abs


----------



## LW83 (Mar 12, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> *3/11/2005*
> 
> Total:   1435
> Fat: 32  288  21%
> ...


'

Why the drop in cals?


----------



## sara (Mar 12, 2005)

Kracin said:
			
		

> wow
> 
> 
> doin great on the routine sara, keep it up, and work those abs



_Thanks Ian  
You gotta update your journal more often _ 


			
				LW83 said:
			
		

> '
> 
> Why the drop in cals?



Luke, I dropped cals since I can't be eating chicken and potatoes in 2 minutes at work


----------



## sara (Mar 12, 2005)

*Workout 3/12/2005*

*Back/Biceps/Traps  * 

_WG Cable Pulldown _ (reverse grip) 75/15, 90/8, 90/7, 90/6 

_1 Arm DB Row _ 37.5/8, 37.5/7, 37.5/6 

_Iso- Row Machine _ 65/12, 70/8, 70/6 (weight on each side) 

_BB Curls _ 50/6, 50/5, 40/12 

_Seated Incline DB Curls _ 20's/6, 20's/6, 20's/6 

_Cable Curls _ 70/7, 70/6 

_Seated Bicep Curl Machine _ 25/8, 25/7 

_DB Shrugs _ 45's/11, 45's/8, 45's/6


----------



## sara (Mar 12, 2005)

*3/12/2005*

Total:   1385    
Fat: 37  329  25% 
Sat: 5  41  3% 
Poly: 2  17  1% 
Mono: 3  28  2% 
Carbs: 98  340  26% 
Fiber: 13  0  0% 
Protein: 164  657  50% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 

*** Not counting veggies
*** 2 Cups Coffee w. stevia
*** 2 Gallons Water


----------



## LW83 (Mar 12, 2005)

How has you been feelin' lately


----------



## sara (Mar 12, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> How has you been feelin' lately



 
Only my left wrist is little purplish


----------



## LW83 (Mar 13, 2005)

what'd ya do?  

My right fingers are purplish.  I slammed them in the car door


----------



## sara (Mar 13, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> what'd ya do?
> 
> My right fingers are purplish.  I slammed them in the car door



Liftin little heavier 
The wraps will help


----------



## sara (Mar 13, 2005)

*Workout 3/13/2005*

*Chest/Shoudlers/Triceps  * 

_DB Shoulder press (seated_) 25's/10, 25's/7, 25's/5

_DB Incline press _ 30's/6, 30's/5, 30's/5

_DB Incline flyes_ 20's/12, 22.5's/7, 22.5's/7

_DB standing lateral raise _ 17.5's/10, 17.5's/7, 17.5's/7

_DB seated rear lateral raise _ 12.5's/10, 12.5's/8, 12.5's/7

_Lever seated flye _ 60/12, 65/9, 70/6

_Cable Triceps extensions (kneeling down)_ 50/10, 50/9, 50/7, 50/5

_DB Skull-crushers (using two 10 lb.s DB's)_ 10's/9, 10's/7, 10's/5, 10's/5

*ABS*

_2 sets Incline crunch (each set for 2 minutes) _


----------



## LW83 (Mar 13, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Liftin little heavier
> The wraps will help




 yea, i wrapped one of my fingers


----------



## sara (Mar 13, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> yea, i wrapped one of my fingers


with little kids bandage?


----------



## sara (Mar 13, 2005)

*3/13/2005*

Total:   1669    
Fat: 34  303  19% 
Sat: 6  50  3% 
Poly: 2  17  1% 
Mono: 3  28  2% 
Carbs: 149  541  34% 
Fiber: 14  0  0% 
Protein: 192  766  48% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 

** * Not counting veggies
** * 2 Cups Coffee w. stevia 
*** ~ 7 Liters H20


----------



## Du (Mar 13, 2005)

_Hey Sara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## sara (Mar 13, 2005)

Hey Matt  
How is your weekend?


----------



## Du (Mar 13, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Hey Matt
> How is your weekend?


Its been great...
Friday night gambling at the casino, won money, and got shitfaced free. 
Saturday night picked my girl up at the airport, havent seen her in a while. 
Sunday went snowmobiling and skiing all day. 

Cant beat that. 

How was yours?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 13, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> with little kids bandage?




To go with my little kid face


----------



## sara (Mar 13, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> To go with my little kid face


----------



## sara (Mar 14, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Its been great...
> Friday night gambling at the casino, won money, and got shitfaced free.
> Saturday night picked my girl up at the airport, havent seen her in a while.
> Sunday went snowmobiling and skiing all day.
> ...



Sister's b-day .. so spent some time with the family and the "b-day sister"
and we will do the girly stuff today "Shoppin"


----------



## sara (Mar 14, 2005)

*Workout 3/14/2005*

*Legs/Abs * 

5 sets legs extensions 105X 11, 8, 8, 7, 5, 5 

5 sets leg curls 65/11, 7, 7, 5, 5 

2 sets hip abductors (inner & outer) 

2 sets crunches on ball 

2 sets hang leg raise w. medicine ball (flat on floor) 

2 sets incline crunches 

*** Yeah, I know.... my leg day workouts sucks


----------



## sara (Mar 14, 2005)

*3/14/2005*

Total: 1669 
Fat: 34 303 19% 
Sat: 6 50 3% 
Poly: 2 17 1% 
Mono: 3 28 2% 
Carbs: 149 541 34% 
Fiber: 14 0 0% 
Protein: 192 766 48% 
Alcohol: 0 0 0% 

*** Not counting veggies
** * 2 Cups Coffee w. stevia 
*** 6-7 Liters H20


----------



## PreMier (Mar 14, 2005)

Why no squats or legpress?


----------



## sara (Mar 14, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Why no squats or legpress?



Not allowed to do any presses with my feet (toes) yet


----------



## LW83 (Mar 14, 2005)




----------



## LW83 (Mar 14, 2005)

g'nite sara


----------



## sara (Mar 14, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> g'nite sara



Night


----------



## Kracin (Mar 14, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> *Legs/Abs *
> 
> 5 sets legs extensions 105X 11, 8, 8, 7, 5, 5
> 
> ...



it doesnt suck! its more than i do! right on sara


----------



## sara (Mar 15, 2005)

Kracin said:
			
		

> it doesnt suck! its more than i do! right on sara



I just miss the walking lunges and legpress


----------



## sara (Mar 15, 2005)

I just started using beverly's international "super-pak vitamins/minerals" :bounce:


----------



## Kracin (Mar 15, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> I just started using beverly's international "super-pak vitamins/minerals" :bounce:




ive heard good things, let me know how it is, give a good product review


----------



## sara (Mar 15, 2005)

Kracin said:
			
		

> ive heard good things, let me know how it is, give a good product review



Jodi suggested it for me.. it will be good


----------



## sara (Mar 15, 2005)

*Workout 3/15/2005*

*Back/Biceps/Traps* 

_1 Arm DB Rows _ 37.5/10, 7, 6

_WG Cable Pulldowns _ 95/6, 7, 6

_CG Cable Pulldowns _ 75/10, 8, 9

_Iso-lateral High row pulldown _ 45's/10, 8, 7 (weight each side) 

_BB Curls _ 50/6, 5, 40/12

_Hammer Curls _ 22.5's/10, 10, 8

_Cable Curls _ 70/8, 7

_DB Concentration Curls _ 17.5/11, 7

_DB Shrugs _ 45's/11, 8, 8 (weight each side) 

*ABS* 

_2 Sets High Incline Crunches _ 50, 30 reps

1_ Set Crunches on ball _ (2 minutes)


----------



## sara (Mar 15, 2005)

*3/15/2005*

Total: 1669 
Fat: 34 303 19% 
Sat: 6 50 3% 
Poly: 2 17 1% 
Mono: 3 28 2% 
Carbs: 149 541 34% 
Fiber: 14 0 0% 
Protein: 192 766 48% 
Alcohol: 0 0 0% 

*** Not counting veggies
*** 2 Cups Coffee w. stevia 
** *7 Liters H20


----------



## sara (Mar 16, 2005)

*Workout 3/16/2005*

*Chest/Shoulders/Triceps *  

_DB Flat Bench Press_ 30's/11, 6, 5 

_DB Decline Press _ 25's/11, 27.5's/8, 8

_DB Decline Flyes_ 17.5's/11, 20's/6, 6

_Cable Decline Cross-overs_ 20/12, 25/11, 30/4

_BB Upright Rows _ 50/9, 10, 6

_DB Front Raise _ 17.5/11, 20/6, 6

_CG Reverse bench press _ 40/11, 45/9, 7, 5

_Cable Pulldowns _ (rope) 70/10, 7, 9, 6

*ABS* 
2 Sets Crunches on ball (50 reps each)


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2005)

Nice workout Sara.


----------



## sara (Mar 16, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice workout Sara.



Thanks Jake


----------



## LW83 (Mar 16, 2005)

Sara Monster said:
			
		

> DB Front Raise 17.5/11, 20/6, 6


----------



## sara (Mar 16, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

>



Ya, this was a tough one   
last 2 reps I could barely move raise my arms, but I forced myself


----------



## sara (Mar 16, 2005)

*3/16/2005*

Total: 1669 
Fat: 34 303 19% 
Sat: 6 50 3% 
Poly: 2 17 1% 
Mono: 3 28 2% 
Carbs: 149 541 34% 
Fiber: 14 0 0% 
Protein: 192 766 48% 
Alcohol: 0 0 0% 

*** Not counting veggies
** * 2 Cups Coffee w. stevia 
*** 6-7 Liters H20
*** Super-pak


----------



## LW83 (Mar 16, 2005)

> 6-7 Liters H20


----------



## sara (Mar 16, 2005)

well maybe it's 7-7.75 liters


----------



## sara (Mar 17, 2005)

*3/17/2005*

Total:   1300    
Fat: 31  279  22% 
Sat: 6  50  4% 
Poly: 2  17  1% 
Mono: 3  28  2% 
Carbs: 75  259  20% 
Fiber: 10  0  0% 
Protein: 183  730  58% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0 

*** Not counting veggies 
*** 2 Cups Coffee (w. stevia) & 1 Cup Black Tea 
*** 6.78 Liters H2o 
*** Super-Pak

***** Been having some tummy pain ever since I started using the new vitamins  
9 pills taken all at once with first meal, and coffee 
I'm going to try to seperate them throughout the day


----------



## LW83 (Mar 17, 2005)

Sara said:
			
		

> 6.78 Liters H2o



you nerd


----------



## sara (Mar 17, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> you nerd


I know


----------



## LW83 (Mar 18, 2005)

I know you know


----------



## sara (Mar 18, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> I know you know


----------



## dalila (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi sara, 105lbs on lef extesnions??? Wow girl!!   I swear I am gonna stop posting weights I lift hahaha!! Ok, ok I won't....

It's a good idea to split the vits throughout the day, even if they are the time-release kind, still it's easier on ur tummy, and if they are not, even more so...

Your doing so great!! I am realy happy to see that!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 19, 2005)

wake up sleepy head


----------



## sara (Mar 19, 2005)

*Workout 3/19/2005*

*Back/Biceps/Traps  * 

WG Cable Pulldown 95/7, 95/7

WG Cable Pulldown (reverse grip)  90/7, 90/8 

1 Arm DB Row 37.5/6, 37.5/7, 37.5/6 

Iso- Row Machine 70/8, 70/8, 70/6 (weight on each side) 

BB Curls 50/6, 50/5, 40/12 

Seated Incline DB Curls 20's/6, 20's/6, 20's/9

Cable Curls 70/7, 70/6 

Seated Bicep Curl Machine 25/8, 25/8 

DB Shrugs 45's/12, 45's/10, 45's/8

*ABS*
2 minutes crunches on ball


----------



## sara (Mar 19, 2005)

dalila said:
			
		

> Hi sara, 105lbs on lef extesnions??? Wow girl!!   I swear I am gonna stop posting weights I lift hahaha!! Ok, ok I won't....
> 
> It's a good idea to split the vits throughout the day, even if they are the time-release kind, still it's easier on ur tummy, and if they are not, even more so...
> 
> Your doing so great!! I am realy happy to see that!



Hey dalila  
 I guess I use 105 lbs,  because I only do legs extensions and leg curls for my leg workout . 

I hope spliting up the vitamins throughout the day and skip one of the pills (digestive enzyme) for now would work for me   




			
				LW83 said:
			
		

> wake up sleepy head



I've been up since 5  

Good morning


----------



## sara (Mar 19, 2005)

*3/18/2005 * 

Total: 1300 
Fat: 31 279 22% 
Sat: 6 50 4% 
Poly: 2 17 1% 
Mono: 3 28 2% 
Carbs: 75 259 20% 
Fiber: 10 0 0% 
Protein: 183 730 58% 
Alcohol: 0 0 0 

*** Not counting veggies 
*** 2 Cups Coffee & 1 Cup Black Tea (w. stevia) 
**~ * 6.78 Liters H2o 
*** Super-Pak (taking out the digestive enzyme for now) 

**** _Feeling sick, tummy pain, headache, back, neck pain  _ 


*3/19/2005 * 

Total: 1355 
Fat: 32 286 22% 
Sat: 6 54 4% 
Poly: 2 17 1% 
Mono: 3 28 2% 
Carbs: 77 266 20% 
Fiber: 10 0 0% 
Protein: 194 774 58% 
Alcohol: 0 0 0% 

*** Not including veggies 
*** 1 Cup Coffee w. stevia & 1 cup Black Tea 

**** _still little pain in the tummy.. getting little better though_ 


*****_Since the scale didn't drop for a week.. I planned on carb depleting (cutting my carbs in half) for 2-3 days and go back to the same amt. carbs after 
keeping protein and fat the same 
I will also start cardio next tuesday 3 times a week and increase it to 4 times a week the week after _


----------



## Kracin (Mar 20, 2005)

i hope your feeling better soon sara, dont workout too hard while your feeling this or this could be you  .

lol, so get more rest


----------



## wild (Mar 20, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Hey dalila
> I guess I use 105 lbs,  because I only do legs extensions and leg curls for my leg workout .




is that cause of the injury? ...

...is that a permanent thing or are you still working on recovery?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 20, 2005)

Sara sucks 


How's the tummy today?  Darn Digestive enzymes


----------



## sara (Mar 20, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> is that cause of the injury? ...
> 
> ...is that a permanent thing or are you still working on recovery?



_Yes... I still have a pin inside   
I hope this is not a permanent thing.. I miss my walking lunges and leg presses  _





			
				LW83 said:
			
		

> Sara sucks
> 
> 
> How's the tummy today?  Darn Digestive enzymes



_Feels little better today.. But now I'm constipated   
I am going back to the digestive enzymes today from the "super-pak"_


----------



## sara (Mar 20, 2005)

Kracin said:
			
		

> i hope your feeling better soon sara, dont workout too hard while your feeling this or this could be you  .
> 
> lol, so get more rest



Thanks Ian 
I still have my energy at the gym.. I just try not to think about the pain and concentrate on the weights


----------



## LW83 (Mar 20, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> But now I'm constipated




  I feel really close to you now


----------



## sara (Mar 20, 2005)

*Workout 3/20/2005*

*Chest/Shoudlers/Triceps  * 

DB Shoulder press (seated) 25's/10, 25's/6, 25's/5 

DB Incline press 30's/5  , 27.5's/7, 27.5's/6 

DB Incline flyes 22.5's/8, 22.5's/7, 22.5's/7 

DB standing lateral raise 17.5's/11, 20's/5, 17.5's/7 

DB Bent-over rear lateral raise 12.5's/10, 12.5's/7, 12.5's/7 

Lever seated flye 70/10, 70/7, 70/5 

Cable Triceps extensions (standing) 60/10, 60/7, 60/7, 60/6 

DB Skull-crushers (using 1 20 lb.s DB) 20/7, 20/7, 20/6, 20/5 


*ABS* 
2 sets crunches on ball (2 minutes each set)


----------



## Du (Mar 20, 2005)

_Hey Sara  _


----------



## LW83 (Mar 20, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> _Hey Sara  _





  it's the subtlety that's killing me.


----------



## sara (Mar 20, 2005)

I just noticed it


----------



## sara (Mar 20, 2005)

*3/20/2005*

Total: 1669    
Fat: 34  303  19% 
Sat: 6  50  3% 
Poly: 2  17  1% 
Mono: 3  28  2% 
Carbs: 149  541  34% 
Fiber: 14  0  0% 
Protein: 192  766  48% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 

** * Not including veggies
** * 1 Cup Black Tea & 1 Cup Green Lemon Tea (each w. stevia) 
*** ~ 7 Liters H2o


----------



## LW83 (Mar 20, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> I just noticed it


----------



## Kracin (Mar 20, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> _Feels little better today.. But now I'm constipated
> _



omg... dont even mention that! lol thats why i couldnt do much at all today


----------



## sara (Mar 20, 2005)

Kracin said:
			
		

> omg... dont even mention that! lol thats why i couldnt do much at all today



It's a the worst feeling


----------



## sara (Mar 21, 2005)

*3/21/2005*

Total: 1669 
Fat: 34 303 19% 
Sat: 6 50 3% 
Poly: 2 17 1% 
Mono: 3 28 2% 
Carbs: 149 541 34% 
Fiber: 14 0 0% 
Protein: 192 766 48% 
Alcohol: 0 0 0% 

*** Not including veggies
*** 2 Cups Coffee (each w. stevia) 
*** ~ 7 Liters H2o

*Workout * 
** *nothing special 

 Just did some Legs and ABS


----------



## LW83 (Mar 21, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> *Workout *
> ** *nothing special




 


You're very special


----------



## sara (Mar 21, 2005)




----------



## LW83 (Mar 21, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

>


----------



## sara (Mar 21, 2005)

.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 21, 2005)




----------



## Kracin (Mar 22, 2005)

lol, the smiley theatre


----------



## sara (Mar 22, 2005)

*Workout 3/22/2005*

*Back/Biceps/Traps  * 

_1 Arm DB Rows_ 37.5/10, 37.5/8, 37.5/6

_WG Cable Pulldowns_ 95/8, 95/6, 95/6

_CG Cable Pulldowns_ 75/12, 80/7, 80/7

_Iso-lateral Front lat pulldown_ 45's/10, 45'a/8, 45'/7  (weight each side) 

_BB Curls_ 50/5, 40/11, 50/3  , 40/9

_Hammer Curls_ 22.5's/10, 22.5's/8, 22.5's/8

_Cable Curls_ 70/7, 70/5 

_DB Concentration Curls_ 17.5/6, 15/7

_BB Shrugs _ 90/9, 90/9, 90/9  

*Cardio:* 
_20 Minutes on eleptical _


----------



## LW83 (Mar 22, 2005)

I don't care what you say.  Those are AWESOME curls!  You're a strong girl!


----------



## sara (Mar 22, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> I don't care what you say.  Those are AWESOME curls!  You're a strong girl!



Why couldn't I do more reps today??


----------



## sara (Mar 22, 2005)

*3/22/2005*

Total: 1669
Fat: 34 303 19% 
Sat: 6 50 3% 
Poly: 2 17 1% 
Mono: 3 28 2% 
Carbs: 149 541 34% 
Fiber: 14 0 0% 
Protein: 192 766 48% 
Alcohol: 0 0 0% 

*** Not including veggies
*** 1 Cup Coffee (w. stevia) 
*** ~ 7 Liters H2o


----------



## LW83 (Mar 22, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Why couldn't I do more reps today??




You're always yelling at me


----------



## sara (Mar 22, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> You're always yelling at me


----------



## Kracin (Mar 22, 2005)

at your pace your going to be curling more than i can sara, its a good thing that you went to your limit with your weights  youll be able to do even more next time!


----------



## sara (Mar 23, 2005)

Kracin said:
			
		

> at your pace your going to be curling more than i can sara, its a good thing that you went to your limit with your weights  youll be able to do even more next time!



 Ian, Your so funny!!!
I wasn't happy with my curls yesturday  I only did 3 reps on one of my sets.. and last week I did 6 reps


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 23, 2005)

Your calories and macros are looking great girl!!     Workouts look impressive too, your strong!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 23, 2005)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> your strong!




That's what I keep telling her


----------



## sara (Mar 23, 2005)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Your calories and macros are looking great girl!!     Workouts look impressive too, your strong!







			
				LW83 said:
			
		

> That's what I keep telling her



I don't think I'm strong.. But I want to be strong


----------



## Kracin (Mar 23, 2005)

oh your strong sara  every other girl i know wouldnt even be able to pick up a 50 lb weight, let alone bring it up to their chest 5 times in a row


----------



## sara (Mar 23, 2005)

Kracin said:
			
		

> oh your strong sara  every other girl i know wouldnt even be able to pick up a 50 lb weight, let alone bring it up to their chest 5 times in a row



3 times


----------



## LW83 (Mar 23, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> 3 times


do four next time   I know you can


----------



## sara (Mar 23, 2005)

ok


----------



## sara (Mar 23, 2005)

*Workout 3/23/2005*

*Chest/Shoulders/Triceps  * 

DB Flat Bench Press 30's/10, 7, 8 

DB Decline Press 27.5's/9, 8, 7 

DB Decline Flyes 20's/7, 8, 6 

Cable Decline Cross-overs (each side) 20's/15, 30's/6, 25's/12 

BB Upright Rows 50/11, 55/6, 5 

DB Front Raise 20's/6, 17.5's/10, 10 

Reverse Grip Cable Pulldowns 70/12, 80/7 

Cable pulldowns (with rope) 70/7, 70/7 

CG Reverse bench press 40/7, 8, 7, 7 

*Cardio:* _20 Minutes in the morning _


----------



## sara (Mar 23, 2005)

*3/23/2005*

Total: 1669
Fat: 34 303 19% 
Sat: 6 50 3% 
Poly: 2 17 1% 
Mono: 3 28 2% 
Carbs: 149 541 34% 
Fiber: 14 0 0% 
Protein: 192 766 48% 
Alcohol: 0 0 0% 

** * Not including veggies
*** 2 Cups Coffee (w. stevia & splenda) 
** * ~ 7 Liters H2o


----------



## Curlingcadys (Mar 24, 2005)

dj_diablo54 said:
			
		

> Hey Sara good luck on achieving your goals.   . You are also correct some girls don't look that good muscular, but all girls look great toned.


 i'll 2nd that as well, too much muscle on females IMO looks too "butchy" for me, good muscular deff. however I love compared to your run of the mill skinny chick, but then again I also don't ever personally want to be a huge guy either for I also think with guys there is a certain line between impressive and gross.(coleman)


----------



## Kracin (Mar 24, 2005)

Curlingcadys said:
			
		

> i'll 2nd that as well, too much muscle on females IMO looks too "butchy" for me, good muscular deff. however I love compared to your run of the mill skinny chick, but then again I also don't ever personally want to be a huge guy either for I also think with guys there is a certain line between impressive and gross.(coleman)




3rded!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 24, 2005)

Muscular women are hot.  If they have a nice face(which Sara does) she will look good muscular.  Not like Denise Massino, but any fitness/figure pro.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 24, 2005)

I think Sara looks GREAT right now.    As long as she's happy and smilin' she'll always be beautiful


----------



## Kracin (Mar 24, 2005)

then everyone can agree that sara is already very beautiful, and will be even more beautiful (which is hard to believe is even possible, but she is doing it!) when she reaches her goals, and smiles wider with every day


----------



## sara (Mar 24, 2005)

You guys are so sweet  
we will see how far I can get with building muscles and still have a nice face  lol


----------



## sara (Mar 24, 2005)

*3/24/2005*

Total: 1669
Fat: 34 303 19% 
Sat: 6 50 3% 
Poly: 2 17 1% 
Mono: 3 28 2% 
Carbs: 149 541 34% 
Fiber: 14 0 0% 
Protein: 192 766 48% 
Alcohol: 0 0 0% 

*** Not including veggies
*** 2 Cups Coffee (w. stevia & splenda) 
*** ~ 7 Liters H2o

***** Tomorrow will be a very very low cals since it's good friday


----------



## Kracin (Mar 24, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> You guys are so sweet
> we will see how far I can get with building muscles and still have a nice face  lol



it doesnt matter what you do, youll always have a nice face


----------



## sara (Mar 25, 2005)

*3/25/2005*

Total:   1150    
Fat: 20  176  15% 
Sat: 5  45  4% 
Poly: 0  0  0% 
Mono: 0  0  0% 
Carbs: 128  438  39% 
Fiber: 19  0  0% 
Protein: 130  520  46% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 

*** Not including veggies
*** 2 Cups Coffee w. stevia 
*** ~ 6.5 Liters H2o


----------



## oaktownboy (Mar 25, 2005)




----------



## LW83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Hey Sara


----------



## sara (Mar 26, 2005)

Hello


----------



## sara (Mar 26, 2005)

*Workout 3/26/2005*

*Back/Biceps/Traps  * 

_WG Cable Pulldowns_ 95/10, 8 

_Cable Pulldowns (reverse grip)_ 90/9, 7 

_1 Arm DB Rows_ 37.5/8, 7, 6 

_Iso-Row Machine (w8 each side)_ 70/10, 8, 8 

_BB Curls_ 50/7, 5, 40/11 

_DB Seated Incline Curls _ 20's/7, 5, 7 

_Cable Curls_ 70/7, 6 

_Preacher Curls (seated biceps machine)_ 25/12, 8 

_Shrugs (45 lbs. plate each side)_ 45/12, 12, 12 

*ABS * 
2 minutes Incline Crunches


----------



## LW83 (Mar 26, 2005)

HAPPY EASTER SARA!  :bounce:


----------



## sara (Mar 26, 2005)

*3/26/2005*

Total:   1435    
Fat: 32  288  21% 
Sat: 6  50  4% 
Poly: 2  17  1% 
Mono: 3  28  2% 
Carbs: 102  354  26% 
Fiber: 14  0  0% 
Protein: 186  745  54% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 

*** Not counting veggies 
*** 1 Cup Coffee w. stevia 
*** ~ 7 Liters H2o


----------



## sara (Mar 26, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> HAPPY EASTER SARA!  :bounce:



Thank you bouncing boy


----------



## Kracin (Mar 26, 2005)

LOL that rabbit is awesome. i cant keep track of the holidays anymore, but happy easter


----------



## LW83 (Mar 26, 2005)

Cutest smilie EVER


----------



## sara (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Ian  



Luke, I know


----------



## sara (Mar 27, 2005)

*Workout 3/27/2005*

*Shoulders/Chest/Triceps*

_DB Shoulder press (seated)_ 25's/10, 6, 5  

_DB Incline press_ 30's/6, 5, 6 

_DB Incline flyes_ 22.5's/10, 6, 6

_DB standing lateral raise _ 20's/5, 17.5's/8, 7

_Bentover DB Rear Delt w. head on bench_ 12.5's/8, 8, 7

_Pec-dec seated flye _ 70/10, 6, 4   

_BB Reverse Press_ 40/11, 10, 8, 8

_Cable Triceps extensions (kneeling down) _ 50/8, 5, 5, 40/10

*Cardio: * _30 Minutes _


----------



## sara (Mar 27, 2005)

*3/27/2005*

Total: 1669    
Fat: 34  303  19% 
Sat: 6  50  3% 
Poly: 2  17  1% 
Mono: 3  28  2% 
Carbs: 149  541  34% 
Fiber: 14  0  0% 
Protein: 192  766  48% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 

** * Not counting Veggies 
*** 1 Cup Coffee & 1 Cup Black Tea (each w. stevia) 
*** ~ 6.5 Liters H2o


----------



## sara (Mar 28, 2005)

*Workout 3/28/2005*

*Early morning.....  * 

Cardio: 20 Minutes & ABS 

*Later in the day....* 

4 sets leg extensions 
4 sets leg curls 
3 sets seated leg curls


----------



## sara (Mar 28, 2005)

*3/28/2005*

Total: 1669 
Fat: 34 303 19% 
Sat: 6 50 3% 
Poly: 2 17 1% 
Mono: 3 28 2% 
Carbs: 149 541 34% 
Fiber: 14 0 0% 
Protein: 192 766 48% 
Alcohol: 0 0 0% 

*** Not counting Veggies 
** * 2 Cups Coffee (w. 1 stevia)
*** ~ 6.5 Liters H2o


----------



## dalila (Mar 28, 2005)

Great workout on Sunday Sara!! I am so impressed with you doing lateral raises with 20-pounders!! And after all those lifts - you could do 30 min cardio?? A animal indeed!!


----------



## sara (Mar 28, 2005)

dalila said:
			
		

> Great workout on Sunday Sara!! I am so impressed with you doing lateral raises with 20-pounders!! And after all those lifts - you could do 30 min cardio?? A animal indeed!!



Thanks dalila  
I tried the 20's and felt I was doing them in wrong form.. so, I went back to the 17.5's 

Cardio wasn't bad.. I had my heart rate up very high.. felt great!!!
I'm going to start doing cardio in the morning for 20 minutes with lows speed and some intensity and then go back to the gym later in the day and do some lifts .. we will see if i still have energy to lift


----------



## Kracin (Mar 28, 2005)

yes, sara is quite the animal


----------



## sara (Mar 29, 2005)

*Workout 3/29/2005*

_*Early in the morning..... * _ 

20 Minutes Cardio & some ABS 


*Later in the day..........  * 

*Back/Biceps/Traps* 

1 Arm DB Row 37.5/10, 8, 8

Cable Pulldowns (underhand) 90/8, 7, 6

Iso-lateral high pulldowns (machine) 90/12, 120/8, 7 

CG Cable seated High Rows 75/12, 80/9, 9

BB Curls 50/7, 6, 6

Hammer Curls 25's/8, 6, 5

Cable Curls 70/9, 7

Seated Biceps Machine (kinda weird)   30/6, 20/12

Shrugs (plate each side) 45's/12, 10, 10


----------



## sara (Mar 29, 2005)

Kracin said:
			
		

> yes, sara is quite the animal


  I wish


----------



## sara (Mar 29, 2005)

*3/29/2005*

Total: 1669 
Fat: 34 303 19% 
Sat: 6 50 3% 
Poly: 2 17 1% 
Mono: 3 28 2% 
Carbs: 149 541 34% 
Fiber: 14 0 0% 
Protein: 192 766 48% 
Alcohol: 0 0 0% 

*** Not counting Veggies 
*** 2 Cups Coffee (w. 1 stevia)
*** ~ 6.5 Liters H2o


----------



## dalila (Mar 29, 2005)

hi sara .... why do you avoid using BB for bench presses ? 

How's this split morning cardio - evening weights, working out for your so far? Do you feel tired during the day...? I was thinking of trying it too, but I am worried I might start falling asleep at work LOL.


----------



## sara (Mar 29, 2005)

dalila said:
			
		

> hi sara .... why do you avoid using BB for bench presses ?
> 
> How's this split morning cardio - evening weights, working out for your so far? Do you feel tired during the day...? I was thinking of trying it too, but I am worried I might start falling asleep at work LOL.



I dunno, balancing the bar    I should start using the BB one day   

I started yesturday with the mornig cardio and evening weights .. so far, so good.. I thought I won't have enough energy today to lift the same weight..But its going well


----------



## Kracin (Mar 29, 2005)

you know, having to balance the bar gives you such a better workout though. after switching to a freeweight bench from smith bench i can feel a huge difference.


----------



## sara (Mar 30, 2005)

Kracin said:
			
		

> you know, having to balance the bar gives you such a better workout though. after switching to a freeweight bench from smith bench i can feel a huge difference.



Yes,  I know  

why am I not doing this? I dunoo


----------



## LW83 (Mar 30, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> I wish




Sara Monster


----------



## sara (Mar 30, 2005)

*Workout 3/30/2005*

*Early in the morning........  * 
20 Minutes Cardio 

*Later in the day...............* 

*Chest/Shoulders/Triceps * 

DB Flat Bench Press 30's/10, 7, 6 

DB Decline Press 27.5's/6, 6, 6 

DB Decline Flyes 20's/7, 6, 6 

Cable Cross-overs 25/12, 30/5, 30/4 *----> drop set  * 25/5 

1 Plate Front Raise 25/12, Barbell Front raise 30/10, 30/8 

EZ Bar Upright Rows 55/8, 7, 6 

Cable Pushdowns 70/15, 80/7, 6, 6 

Seated Over-head Barbell extensions 20/8, 8, 10, 25/6 *<-----first time doing this  *


----------



## sara (Mar 30, 2005)

*3/30/2005*

Total: 1669 
Fat: 34 303 19% 
Sat: 6 50 3% 
Poly: 2 17 1% 
Mono: 3 28 2% 
Carbs: 149 541 34% 
Fiber: 14 0 0% 
Protein: 192 766 48% 
Alcohol: 0 0 0% 

** * Not counting Veggies 
*** 2 Cups Coffee (w. 1 stevia)
** * ~7 Liters H2o


----------



## LW83 (Mar 31, 2005)

You're lucky.  You're cable machines go by 5's


----------



## sara (Mar 31, 2005)

They don't .. I just stick a 5 lbs. plate


----------



## sara (Mar 31, 2005)

*Workout 3/31/2005*

*Early in the morning............ * 

20 minutes cardio 

ABS crunches 

4 super-sets legs extensions & leg curls


----------



## dalila (Mar 31, 2005)

Hi sara, how are you? Looking forward to the weekend?


----------



## sara (Mar 31, 2005)

Hey dalila  
I'm doing fantastico  thank you for asking 

I have a school project to get done this weekend .. and newphew's b-day shopping to take care of 

How about you?


----------



## dalila (Mar 31, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Hey dalila
> I'm doing fantastico  thank you for asking
> 
> I have a school project to get done this weekend .. and newphew's b-day shopping to take care of
> ...



Glad to hear that sara!!   

This weekend, I plan to rest a lot ( hopefully), as I can feel I am coming down with something, my throat feels torched! On sunday I have my biking ( as in learning how to ride a sports bike) class... if I feel well enough I'll traing my back and shouderrs.... things like that  Have fun at your nephew's bday party .


----------



## sara (Mar 31, 2005)

OUCH! I hope you don't get sick.. It's no fun  
Sports bike? that must be fun!! I wish I have the time to try all the fun outdoor stuff.. I would love to try dirt biking and jet skining one day 
 I hope you skip the little virus and feel strong enough to workout this weekend and have fun


----------



## sara (Mar 31, 2005)

*3/31/2005*

Total: 1282    
Fat: 30  269  22% 
Sat: 3  23  2% 
Poly: 2  17  1% 
Mono: 3  28  2% 
Carbs: 74  262  21% 
Fiber: 8  0  0% 
Protein: 176  703  57% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 

*** Not counting veggies
*** 2 Cups Coffee w. 1 stevia 
** * ~ 7 Liters H2o


----------



## sara (Apr 1, 2005)

*4/1/2005*

Total:   1282    
Fat: 30  269  22% 
Sat: 3  23  2% 
Poly: 2  17  1% 
Mono: 3  28  2% 
Carbs: 74  262  21% 
Fiber: 8  0  0% 
Protein: 176  703  57% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0 


*** Not counting veggies
** * 2 Cups Coffee & 1 Cup Black Tea (each w. stevia) 
*** ~ 8.30 Liters H2o


----------



## sara (Apr 2, 2005)

*Workout 4/2/2005*

*Early in the morning...............* 
20 minutes cardio 

& ABS crunches 

*Later in the day......................*

Back/Biceps/Traps  

WG Cable Pulldowns 95/11, 8, 7 

1 Arm DB Rows 37.5/9, 7, 7 

V-Bar Cable Pulldowns 90/8, 6, 6 

BB Curls 50/6, 5, 5, 40/11 

DB Incline Curls (seated) 20's/6, 5, 5 

Cable Curls 70/7, 6 

Seated Biceps Machine 30/10, 7 

Plates Shrugs 45's/12, 12, 11


----------



## sara (Apr 2, 2005)

*4/2/2005*

Total:   1282    
Fat: 29  263  21% 
Sat: 3  23  2% 
Poly: 2  17  1% 
Mono: 3  28  2% 
Carbs: 74  277  22% 
 Fiber: 5  0  0% 
Protein: 175  700  56% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 

** * Not counting veggies 
** * 2 Cups Coffee (w. 1 stevia) 
*** ~ 6 Liters H2o


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 2, 2005)

You're doing cardio now, yet you've dropped your calories....


----------



## LW83 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Sara


----------



## sara (Apr 3, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> You're doing cardio now, yet you've dropped your calories....



Hey aggies1ut, You probably haven't noticed that I've been cutting my carbs in 1/2 for 2-3 days and keeping protein and fat the same amt. and then go back to the same amt. of carbs  

If I continue with the same calories, I know my fat/weight loss process will slow down.. I'm trying to think out my own problem and tackling it in a constructive manner.  

Yes, and I did add in my morning cardio (low interval) I don't want to start my cardio with spin classes and high interval.. I'm taking everything slowly for solid results  

Thank you for the concerns    
Comments ALWAYS welcomed


----------



## sara (Apr 3, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Hey Sara



Good morning stranger


----------



## Kracin (Apr 3, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Hey aggies1ut, You probably haven't noticed that I've been cutting my carbs in 1/2 for 2-3 days and keeping protein and fat the same amt. and then go back to the same amt. of carbs
> 
> If I continue with the same calories, I know my fat/weight loss process will slow down.. I'm trying to think out my own problem and tackling it in a constructive manner.
> 
> ...



 your results have been awesome too, keep it goin sara, you rock!


----------



## LW83 (Apr 3, 2005)

Kracin said:
			
		

> your results have been awesome too, keep it goin sara, you rock!




WAIT!  You DO have recent pics 

All I got was the picture with your pretty eyes and a flash 

I thought we were freinds.


----------



## Kracin (Apr 3, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> WAIT!  You DO have recent pics
> 
> All I got was the picture with your pretty eyes and a flash
> 
> I thought we were freinds.



friends dont push friends , id be happy to see some good results pictures but only when you think they are good enough to show


----------



## LW83 (Apr 3, 2005)

Kracin said:
			
		

> friends dont push friends ,




I know dude   She knows i'm teasing.


----------



## sara (Apr 3, 2005)

*Workout 4/3/2005*

*Early in the morning.............  * 
20 minutes cardio & 
ABS crunches 

*Later in the day.........................*

*Shoulders/Chest/Triceps *  

DB Shoulder Press (seated) 25's/10, 6, 5

DB Incline Press 30's/6, 5, 4   

DB Incline Flyes 22.5's/7, 7, 6

Pec-dec flyes 70/7, 7, 6

DB Lateral Raise (standing) 17.5's/10, 10, 7

DB Rear delt w. head on bench 12.5's/10, 8, 9

BB Reverse CG Press 45/8, 8, 50/6, 5

Cable Triceps extensions (kneeling down) 50/11, 6, 5, 4   

*** _I hate it when people just stare at you while they workingout.. your doing biceps curls, you supposed to be concentrating.. why the heck are you watching me???_


----------



## sara (Apr 3, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> WAIT!  You DO have recent pics
> 
> All I got was the picture with your pretty eyes and a flash
> 
> I thought we were freinds.






			
				Kracin said:
			
		

> friends dont push friends , id be happy to see some good results pictures but only when you think they are good enough to show



 You guys are sooo funny!! 

Thanks for the kind words Ian


----------



## sara (Apr 3, 2005)

*4/3/2005*

Total:   1675    
Fat: 33  298  19% 
Sat: 3  23  1% 
Poly: 2  17  1% 
Mono: 3  28  2% 
Carbs: 152  559  35% 
Fiber: 12  0  0% 
Protein: 186  742  46% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 

*** Not counting veggies 
*** 2 Cups Coffee (1 splenda) 
*** ~ 7.5 Liters H2o


----------



## Rissole (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## LW83 (Apr 4, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

>












Hey Sara


----------



## Rissole (Apr 4, 2005)

Wasa madda Lukey....


----------



## sara (Apr 4, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

>


What a suprise!!!  :bounce: 
we all missed ya here!! don't leave us again like that


----------



## Du (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey Sara


----------



## dalila (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi sara!! You should've stared back at them, when they were lifting!!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 4, 2005)

People watch me all the time.. bothersome to say the least.


----------



## sara (Apr 4, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Hey Sara



 


Hey Luke   





			
				du510 said:
			
		

> Hey Sara



Hey Matt, How is it going?


----------



## sara (Apr 4, 2005)

dalila said:
			
		

> Hi sara!! You should've stared back at them, when they were lifting!!



Hey dalila! How are you doing?  
No, that's just wrong .. I can't be rude like them   






			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> People watch me all the time.. bothersome to say the least.



Hey Jake, I normally would not even bother paying attention if people watching me.. but there were too many of them yesturday   
I guess all the weirdos come out on sunday nights to workout


----------



## dalila (Apr 4, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Hey dalila! How are you doing?
> No, that's just wrong .. I can't be rude like them
> 
> Hey Jake, I normally would not even bother paying attention if people watching me.. but there were too many of them yesturday
> I guess all the weirdos come out on sunday nights to workout



There you go then, don't workout on sunday night   Sorry babe, I know you were pissed off, but it is funny too   

I am good, ben trying to figure out what I'd like to do after I quit this job   Trying to wake up in the morning to workout but it's still not happening .. things like that LOL..

How was your nephew's birthday party the other day?


----------



## sara (Apr 4, 2005)

dalila said:
			
		

> There you go then, don't workout on sunday night   Sorry babe, I know you were pissed off, but it is funny too
> 
> I am good, ben trying to figure out what I'd like to do after I quit this job   Trying to wake up in the morning to workout but it's still not happening .. things like that LOL..
> 
> How was your nephew's birthday party the other day?



Ya.. I will go in like an hour earlier and they shouldn't be around
I miss workingout in the mornings. can't do it now, since I go and do my cardio first thing in the morning .. and I know I won't have the energy to lift without eating my first meal

I went shopping for his b-day since I can't go shopping on the weekdays
His birthday is this coming wednesday


----------



## sara (Apr 4, 2005)

*4/4/2005*

Total: 1675 
Fat: 33 298 19% 
Sat: 3 23 1% 
Poly: 2 17 1% 
Mono: 3 28 2% 
Carbs: 152 559 35% 
Fiber: 12 0 0% 
Protein: 186 742 46% 
Alcohol: 0 0 0% 

*** Not counting veggies 
*** 1 Cup Coffee & 1 Cup Green Tea w. stevia 
*** ~ 6.5 Liters H2o


----------



## sara (Apr 4, 2005)

*Workout 4/4/2005*

*Early in the morning.................  * 

20 minutes cardio 

& ABS crunches 

*Later in the day........................  * 
5 sets leg extensions @ 105 lbs 

5 sets leg curls @ 65 lbs


----------



## sara (Apr 5, 2005)

*Workout 4/5/2005*

*Early in the morning..........................*

20 Minutes Cardio & some ABS crunches 

*Later in the day..........  * 

*Back/Biceps/Traps  * 

1 Arm DB Row 37.5/10, 9, 8 

Cable Pulldowns (underhand) 90/9, 8, 7 

CG Cable seated High Rows 80/12, 90/7, 7 

Iso-lateral front pulldowns (machine) 90/12, 110/6, 5 

BB Curls 50/5, 3, 40/11, 9  

Hammer Curls 25's/6, 6, 5.5 

Cable Curls 70/7, 7 

Seated Biceps Machine 30/10, 9 

Shrugs (plate each side) 45's/12, 12, 12


----------



## LW83 (Apr 5, 2005)

You could probably curl more if you stopped banging your head so much


----------



## dalila (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi Sara... sorry I thought your nephew's birthday was last weekend, my bad!  

Nice leg extensions!!


----------



## sara (Apr 5, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> You could probably curl more if you stopped banging your head so much



You so lucky you don't live near me


----------



## PreMier (Apr 5, 2005)




----------



## sara (Apr 5, 2005)

dalila said:
			
		

> Hi Sara... sorry I thought your nephew's birthday was last weekend, my bad!
> 
> Nice leg extensions!!



Hey dailia! no worries hun  
We actually going to have 2 birthday parties for little Joesph.. tomorrow at school with his class- mates, dinner
and dinner again Sunday


----------



## sara (Apr 5, 2005)

*4/5/2005*

Total: 1675 
Fat: 33 298 19% 
Sat: 3 23 1% 
Poly: 2 17 1% 
Mono: 3 28 2% 
Carbs: 152 559 35% 
Fiber: 12 0 0% 
Protein: 186 742 46% 
Alcohol: 0 0 0% 

*** Not counting veggies 
*** 1 Cup Coffee 
*** ~ 6.5 Liters H2o


----------



## oaktownboy (Apr 5, 2005)

wazzup with you sara?


----------



## sara (Apr 5, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> wazzup with you sara?


Hey oaktownboy  
I'm living life day by day and not worrying about what doctors will be telling me .. especially tomorrow, getting results from my MRI .. everything is just a piece of cake   

How is it going with you?


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2005)

*Workout 4/6/2005*

*Early in the morning.............*

20 minutes cardio & some ABS crunches 

*Later in the day...................... * 

Chest/Shoudlers/Triceps  

***** _First time using BB for flat & decline presses _ **** * 
BB Flat Bench Press 60/5, 60/8, 70/6, 80/2    

Decline BB Press 60/11, 65/7, 70/5, 65/7 

DB Decline Flyes 17.5's/6, 7, 6 

EZ Bar Upright Rows 55/9, 60/5, 55/7 

DB Front Raise 17.5's/11, 20's/6, 6 

Cable Cross-overs 25/11, 9, 6.5 

Cable Pushdowns (rope) 80/12, 8, 7, 8 

Seated over-hand BB Extensions 30/8, 5, 25/8, 9


----------



## Kracin (Apr 6, 2005)

awesome, joining the ranks of the elite women who use a barbell! sara your an animal  in a good way of course heh


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks Ian  
I did horrible on the Decline flyes after all the sets with the BB presses


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2005)

*4/6/2005 * 

Total: 1675 
Fat: 33 298 19% 
Sat: 3 23 1% 
Poly: 2 17 1% 
Mono: 3 28 2% 
Carbs: 152 559 35% 
Fiber: 12 0 0% 
Protein: 186 742 46% 
Alcohol: 0 0 0% 

*** Not counting veggies 
** * 1 Cup Coffee & 1 Cup Green Lemon Tea w. stevia 
*** ~ 7.5 Liters H2o


----------



## sara (Apr 7, 2005)

*Workout 4/7/2005*

*Early in the morning....................  * 

20 minutes cardio & ABS crunches 

*Later in the day.............................  * 

X4 Leg Extensions 

X4 Seated Leg Curls 

X4 Laying down Legs Curls


----------



## sara (Apr 7, 2005)

*4/7/2005*

Total:   1282    
Fat: 30  269  22% 
Sat: 3  23  2% 
Poly: 2  17  1% 
Mono: 3  28  2% 
Carbs: 74  262  21% 
Fiber: 8  0  0% 
Protein: 176  703  57% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 

*** Not counting veggies 
*** 2 Cups Coffee w. 1 stevia 
*** ~ 6.5 Liters H2o


----------



## Rissole (Apr 8, 2005)

hey Sara, just wondering what your goals are at the moment??


----------



## sara (Apr 8, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> hey Sara, just wondering what your goals are at the moment??


Hey there  
My goal for now is to stick to the same diet till Mid- May and see where I go from there


----------



## sara (Apr 8, 2005)

*4/8/2005*

Total:   1290    
Fat: 30  271  22% 
Sat: 3  23  2% 
Poly: 2  17  1% 
Mono: 3  28  2% 
Carbs: 73  258  21% 
Fiber: 8  0  0% 
Protein: 178  711  57% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 

*** Not counting veggies 
*** 3 Cups Coffee w. (1 Splenda & 1 Stevia) 
*** ~ 7 Liters H2o

******** Trying new whey protein http://www.fitnessone.com/product_info.php/products_id/213


*Early in the morning.......................  * 

20 minutes cardio 

*Weights:* Off


----------



## Rissole (Apr 8, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Hey there
> My goal for now is to stick to the same diet till Mid- May and see where I go from there


So your just figuring out what your plan is doing to your body??
Then what are the possibilities?? You thinking of competeing??


----------



## sara (Apr 9, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> So your just figuring out what your plan is doing to your body??
> Then what are the possibilities?? You thinking of competeing??



If I gained LBM with my current plan, I might switch my ratio to 30/50/20 
or try carb cycling   
No.. sara can't compete


----------



## sara (Apr 9, 2005)

*Workout 4/9/2005*

*Early in the morning.....................* 

Back/Biceps/Traps 

WG Cable Pulldowns 100/6, 6, 5 

1 Arm DB Rows 37.5/10, 8, 7 

V-Bar Cable Pulldown 90/6, 5, 6 

Row Machine 70/10, 8, 8 (weights on each side) 

BB Curls 50/5, 4, 40/11, 9    

Seated DB Curls 20's/7, 6, 6 

Cable Curls 70/8, 7 

Seated Biceps Machine 35/9, 8, 40/6 

Plates Shrugs 45's/12, 12, 12 

*Later in the day............................  * 

*Cardio:* 20 Mintues stair-master 
                                             10 Minutes Bike & ABS crunches


----------



## sara (Apr 9, 2005)

*4/9/2005*

Total:   1306    
Fat: 31  275  22% 
Sat: 3  23  2% 
Poly: 2  17  1% 
Mono: 3  28  2% 
Carbs: 71  250  20% 
Fiber: 8  0  0% 
Protein: 182  727  58% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 

*** Not counting veggies
** * 2 Cups Coffee & 1 Black Tea w. (2 stevias, 1 Equal) 
*** ~ 7 Liters H2o


----------



## sara (Apr 10, 2005)

*Workout 4/10/2005*

*Early in the morning.................  * 

*Cardio-* 20 minutes Stair-master 


*Later in the day..................* 

*Shoulders/Chest/Triceps  * 

DB Shoulder Press (seated) 25's/10, 5, 6 

BB Incline Press (warm up set) 40/12, 60/9, 65/6, 70/4, 70/4 

DB Incline Flyes 22.5's/10, 10, 25's/5 

Pec-dec Flyes 70/10, 8, 7 

DB Lateral Raises 20's/6, 6, 6 

DB Bent over- rear delt w. head over bench 12.5's/12, 10, 8 

EZ Bar CG Press 45/12, 10, 50/4, 4 

Kneeling down Cable Triceps extensions 40/12, 45/6, 45/4, 40/9


----------



## sara (Apr 10, 2005)

*4/10/2005*

Total:   1699    
Fat: 34  303  19% 
Sat: 3  23  1% 
Poly: 2  17  1% 
Mono: 3  28  2% 
Carbs: 149  547  34% 
Fiber: 12  0  0% 
Protein: 192  766  47% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 

*** Not counting veggies 
*** 2 Cups Coffee w. ( 1 stevia) 
*** ~ 6.5 Liters H2o


----------



## Kracin (Apr 10, 2005)

great quote sara, i cant wait to see that bodybuilding shirt you got


----------



## dalila (Apr 10, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> *Early in the morning.....................*
> 
> Back/Biceps/Traps
> 
> ...



Hey sara    Did  you have a good weekend? 
I was thinking that 11 sets for Bis might be too much, but hey if it works for you.. 

Nice 1 Arm DB Rows!!


----------



## sara (Apr 10, 2005)

dalila said:
			
		

> Hey sara    Did  you have a good weekend?
> I was thinking that 11 sets for Bis might be too much, but hey if it works for you..
> 
> Nice 1 Arm DB Rows!!



Hey dalila  
My weekend went aight.. since my nephew got sick and couldn't take him out and have fun with him   

Yes.. I was only supposed to do 9 sets of biceps

My  BB Curls sucked   the first 2 sets .. I decided to do an extra set on that .. and the seated biceps machine I was only supposed to do 2 sets 

How is monday going for you?


----------



## sara (Apr 10, 2005)

Kracin said:
			
		

> great quote sara, i cant wait to see that bodybuilding shirt you got



That quote is so true!!!!  
the bodybuilding shirt doesn't look that great.. but you'll get to see it


----------



## sara (Apr 11, 2005)

*Workout 4/11/2005*

*Early in the morning...................  * 

*Cardio-* 20 minutes elleptical & ABS 

*Later in the day........................  * 

4 sets Leg Extensions 
3 sets seated Leg Curls 
3 sets laying down Leg Curls 

*Cardio-* 20 minutes stair-master 
                                     10 minutes stationary bike


----------



## sara (Apr 11, 2005)

*4/11/2005 * 

Total: 1699 
Fat: 34 303 19% 
Sat: 3 23 1% 
Poly: 2 17 1% 
Mono: 3 28 2% 
Carbs: 149 547 34% 
Fiber: 12 0 0% 
Protein: 192 766 47% 
Alcohol: 0 0 0% 

*** Not counting veggies 
*** 2 Cups Coffee w. stevia


----------



## Du (Apr 11, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> *4/11/2005 *
> 
> 
> *** Not counting veggies
> *** 2 Cups Coffee w. stevia


What is stevia?


----------



## sara (Apr 11, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> What is stevia?


Hey Matt  
I use stevia as a non-caloric sweetener
It's a herb that has been used for centuries by the Guarani Indians of Paraguay both as a sweetener and as medicine

http://www.soil-health.org.nz/pastissues/mayjune03/stevia.htm
http://www.practicalhippie.com/stevia.htm


----------



## sara (Apr 12, 2005)

*Workout 4/12/2005*

*Early in the morning......................  * 
*Cardio-* 20 minutes elleptical & ABS 

*Later in the day.............................  * 
Back/Biceps/Traps  

1 Arm DB Rows 
37.5/10 
37.5/8 
37.5/6 

Cable Pulldowns (underhand) 
90/11 
95/6 
95/6 

CG High Cable Rows 
90/7 
90/6 
90/6 

Iso-lateral Front pulldowns 
100/7 
100/6 
100/5 

BB Curls 
50/5 
50/5 
40/11 

Hammer Curls 
25's/8 
25's/7 
25's/6 

Cable Curls 
70/7 
70/7 

Seated Biceps Machine 
40/6 
40/6 
40/6 

Shrugs (45's plates) 
90/12 
90/12 
90/12


----------



## sara (Apr 12, 2005)

*4/12/2005*

Total: 1699 
Fat: 34 303 19% 
Sat: 3 23 1% 
Poly: 2 17 1% 
Mono: 3 28 2% 
Carbs: 149 547 34% 
Fiber: 12 0 0% 
Protein: 192 766 47% 
Alcohol: 0 0 0% 

** * Not counting veggies 
*** 2 Cups Coffee w. stevia


----------



## Rissole (Apr 12, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Hey Matt
> I use stevia as a non-caloric sweetener
> It's a herb that has been used for centuries by the Guarani Indians of Paraguay both as a sweetener and as medicine
> 
> ...


Oooo she knows some..... 

Nice weather us Aussie's are having hey babe


----------



## sara (Apr 12, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Oooo she knows some.....
> 
> _*What you mean*?_
> 
> ...



But I would love to move to AUS


----------



## oaktownboy (Apr 12, 2005)

sara is staying with us..isn't that right girl?


----------



## sara (Apr 12, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> sara is staying with us..isn't that right girl?



Hey oaktownboy, If I ever get the opportunity to move to AUS, for a job, intership, etc... then yes


----------



## LW83 (Apr 13, 2005)

I'd love to move to Sydney


----------



## sara (Apr 14, 2005)

*Workout 4/13/2005*

*Early in the morning.....................  * 
*Cardio-* 20 minutes elleptical 

*Later in the day.........................  * 

Chest/Shoulders/Triceps  

BB Flat press 
60/10 
70/5 
75/4 
70/5 

BB Decline press 
60/7 
60/6 
60/7 

DB Decline flyes 
17.5's/12 
20's/7 
20's/6 

Cable cross-overs 
20's/12 
20's/12 
30's/6 

EZ Bar Upright rows 
60/6 
60/5 
55/7 

DB front raises 
20's/9 
20's/7 
20's/7 

Cable pushdowns (reverse grip) 
80/7 
80/7 
80/6 
80/6 

Seated over-head BB extensions 
30/6 
25/9 
25/8 
25/9 

*Cardio-* 20 minutes stair master


----------



## sara (Apr 14, 2005)

*4/13/2005*

Total: 1699 
Fat: 34 303 19% 
Sat: 3 23 1% 
Poly: 2 17 1% 
Mono: 3 28 2% 
Carbs: 149 547 34% 
Fiber: 12 0 0% 
Protein: 192 766 47% 
Alcohol: 0 0 0% 

** * Not counting veggies 
** * 2 Cups Coffee w. stevia


----------



## sara (Apr 14, 2005)

*4/14/2005*

*Early in the morning.......................  * 
*Cardio-  * 20 minutes elleptical & ABS 

*Night..............................  * 
*Cardio-* 20 minutes stair master 
10 minutes stationary bike


----------



## sara (Apr 14, 2005)

*4/14/2005*

Total:   1306    
Fat: 31  275  22% 
Sat: 3  23  2% 
Poly: 2  17  1% 
Mono: 3  28  2% 
Carbs: 71  250  20% 
Fiber: 8  0  0% 
Protein: 182  727  58% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 

** * Not counting veggies 
*** 3 Cups coffee w. 2 stevia


----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2005)

You have been very consistent wilth your diet Sara-you should be so proud of yourself.  No binging at all lately eh? Congrats


----------



## sara (Apr 15, 2005)

*4/15/2005*

*Early in the morning.......................  * 
*Cardio-* 20 minutes elleptical 

*Night..............................  * 
*Cardio- * 20 minutes stair master


----------



## sara (Apr 15, 2005)

*4/15/2005*

Total: 1306 
Fat: 31 275 22% 
Sat: 3 23 2% 
Poly: 2 17 1% 
Mono: 3 28 2% 
Carbs: 71 250 20% 
Fiber: 8 0 0% 
Protein: 182 727 58% 
Alcohol: 0 0 0% 

*** Not counting veggies 
** * 3 Cups coffee w. 2 stevia


----------



## sara (Apr 16, 2005)

*Workout 4/16/2005 (Low Intensity/High Reps Week)*

*Early in the morning................... * 

Back/Biceps/Traps  

*(super-sets)* 
WG Cable Pulldowns 50/15, 50/15, 50/15 
1 Arm DB Rows 20/15, 20/15, 20/15 
BB Curls 25/15, 25/15, 25/15 

*(super-sets)* 
V-Bar Cable Pulldowns 50/15, 50/15, 50/15 
Row Machine 35/15, 35/15, 35/15 
DB Seated Incline Curls 12.5's/15, 12.5's/15, 12.5's/15 

*(super-sets)* 
Cable Curls 40/15, 40/15, 40/12 
Seated Biceps Machine 20/15, 20/15, 20/15 
DB Shrugs 22.5's/15, 22.5's/15, 22.5's/15 

*Cardio-* 20 minutes stair-master 


*Later in the day............................  * 
_*Cardio-*_ 20 minutes elleptical 
                           10 minutes stationary bike


----------



## LW83 (Apr 16, 2005)

V bar 'pull down' or press down?


----------



## sara (Apr 16, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> V bar 'pull down' or press down?




http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/exercises.php?Name=V-Bar+Pulldown


----------



## LW83 (Apr 16, 2005)

OH!  i always confuse vbars and cambered bars


----------



## sara (Apr 16, 2005)

what are cambered bars?


----------



## sara (Apr 16, 2005)

*4/16/2005*

Total: 1306 
Fat: 31 275 22% 
Sat: 3 23 2% 
Poly: 2 17 1% 
Mono: 3 28 2% 
Carbs: 71 250 20% 
Fiber: 8 0 0% 
Protein: 182 727 58% 
Alcohol: 0 0 0% 

*** Not counting veggies 
*** 3 Cups coffee w. 2 stevia


----------



## LW83 (Apr 16, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> what are cambered bars?



they look like a Vee


----------



## sara (Apr 17, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> they look like a Vee


I see... I think I know what your talking about


----------



## sara (Apr 17, 2005)

*Workout 4/17/2005 (Low Intensity/High Reps Week)*

*Early in the morning...................................  * 
*Cardio-* 20 minutes elleptical 

*Later in the day............................................. * 
Chest/Shoulders/Triceps 

*(super-sets) * 
DB Shoulder press 15's/15, 15's/15, 15's/8 
DB Incline Press 15's/15, 15's/6, 15's/7 
DB Incline Flyes 12.5's/15, 12.5's/7, 12.5's/7 

*(super-sets) * 
DB Lateral raise 12.5's/15, 12.5's/15, 12.5's/12 
DB Bent over laterals 10's/15, 10's/14, 10's/8 
Pec-dec flyes 35/15, 35/15, 35/15 

*(super-sets)* 
BB CG press 25/15, 25/15, 25/15 
BB Triceps extensions (seated) 25/6, 20/7, 20/7 
BW bench dips BW/15, BW/15, BW/7 

*Cardio- * 20 minutes Stair-master 
                                10 minutes stationary bike


----------



## sara (Apr 17, 2005)

*4/17/2005*

Total: 1306 
Fat: 31 275 22% 
Sat: 3 23 2% 
Poly: 2 17 1% 
Mono: 3 28 2% 
Carbs: 71 250 20% 
Fiber: 8 0 0% 
Protein: 182 727 58% 
Alcohol: 0 0 0% 

*** Not counting veggies 
*** 2 Cups coffee w. 1.5 stevia


----------



## Kracin (Apr 17, 2005)

long time no talk sara, hows it been??


----------



## sara (Apr 18, 2005)

Kracin said:
			
		

> long time no talk sara, hows it been??


Hey Ian  
How are you feeling today?


----------



## sara (Apr 18, 2005)

*4/18/2005*

*Early in the morning....................................  * 
*Cardio- * 20 minutes treadmill ( speed 3.0/ level 10 intensity) 

*Later in the day........................................* 
*Cardio-* 30 minutes stair-master 
& ABS


----------



## sara (Apr 18, 2005)

*4/18/2005*

Total:   1582    
Fat: 33  296  20% 
Sat: 3  23  2% 
Poly: 2  17  1% 
Mono: 3  28  2% 
Carbs: 125  453  30% 
Fiber: 12  0  0% 
Protein: 189  756  50% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 

** * Not counting veggies
*** 3 Cups Coffee w. 1.5 stevia


----------



## LW83 (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Kracin (Apr 19, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Hey Ian
> How are you feeling today?




better, thanks for askin sara


----------



## sara (Apr 19, 2005)

*Workout 4/19/2005 (Low Intensity/High Reps Week)*

*Early in the morning.....................................................  * 
*Cardio-* 30 minutes treadmill (_3.0 speed_) 

*Later in the day..............................................................  * 

Back/Biceps/Traps  

*(Tri-sets) * 
1 Arm DB Rows 20/15, 20/15, 20/15 
Cable pulldowns (underhand) 50/15, 50/15, 50/15 
BB Curls 25/15, 25/15, 25/15 

*(Tri-sets) * 
CG High Cable Rows 40/15, 50/15, 50/15 
Iso-lateral Pulldowns 50/15, 60/15, 60/15 
Hammer Curls 12.5's/15, 12.5's/15, 12.5's/15 

*(Tri-sets)* 
Cable Curls 40/15, 40/12, 40/11 
Biceps machine curls 20/15, 20/15, 20/12 
Shrugs (2 plates) 25's/15, 25's/15, 25's/15 

*Cardio-* 30 minutes stair-master


----------



## sara (Apr 19, 2005)

*4/19/2005*

Total:   1492    
Fat: 31  281  20% 
Sat: 3  23  2% 
Poly: 2  17  1% 
Mono: 3  28  2% 
Carbs: 109  407  28% 
Fiber: 7  0  0% 
Protein: 186  742  52% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 

*** Not counting veggies
*** 3 Cups Coffee w. 2.5 stevias


----------



## oaktownboy (Apr 20, 2005)

what's poppin sara


----------



## sara (Apr 21, 2005)

*Workout 4/20/2005 (Low Intensity/High Reps Week)*

*Early in the morning........................................  * 
*Cardio- * 30 minutes treadmill (_3.0 speed_) 

*Later in the day.............................................  * 

Chest/Shoulders/Triceps  

*(Tri-sets) * 
DB flat chest press 15's/15, 15, 15 
DB decline chest press 15's/15, 15, 15 
DB decline flyes 12.5's/15, 15, 15 

*(Tri-sets)* 
Cable cross-overs 15/15, 15, 15 
BB upright rows 30/15, 15, 15 
DB front raises 12.5's/15, 15, 15 

*(Tri-sets) * 
Reverse grip cable pushdowns 40/15, 15, 15 
Regular grip cable pushdowns 40/15, 9, 8 
BW bench dips 11, 7, 7 

*Cardio- * 30 minutes stairmaster


----------



## sara (Apr 21, 2005)

*4/20/2005*

Total:   1493    
Fat: 31  276  19% 
Sat: 3  23  2% 
Poly: 2  17  1% 
Mono: 3  28  2% 
Carbs: 108  399  28% 
Fiber: 8  0  0% 
Protein: 189  754  53% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0 

*** Not counting veggies
** * 2 Cups Coffee w. 1 stevia


----------



## sara (Apr 21, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> what's poppin sara



Hey buddy  
How is it going? 
nothing much with me.... can't wait till school to be over this semester


----------



## sara (Apr 21, 2005)

*4/21/2005*

*Early in the morning.................................................  * 
*Cardio-* 30 minutes treadmill (_3.0 speed_) 

*Evening.......................................................  * 
*Cardio-* 30 minutes stair-master


----------



## sara (Apr 21, 2005)

*4/21/2005*

Total:   1333    
Fat: 31  279  22% 
Sat: 3  23  2% 
Poly: 2  17  1% 
Mono: 3  28  2% 
Carbs: 75  267  21% 
Fiber: 9  0  0% 
Protein: 183  731  57% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 

*** Not counting veggies 
*** 2 Cups Coffee w. 1 stevia


----------



## oaktownboy (Apr 22, 2005)

wish i were in school


----------



## sara (Apr 22, 2005)

*4/22/2005*

*Early in the morning.................................................  * 
*Cardio-* 30 minutes treadmill (_3.0 speed_) 

*Evening.......................................................  * 
*Cardio-* 30 minutes treadmill (_3.0 speed_)


----------



## sara (Apr 22, 2005)

*4/22/2005*

Total: 1333 
Fat: 31 279 22% 
Sat: 3 23 2% 
Poly: 2 17 1% 
Mono: 3 28 2% 
Carbs: 75 267 21% 
Fiber: 9 0 0% 
Protein: 183 731 57% 
Alcohol: 0 0 0% 

*** Not counting veggies 
*** 3 Cups Coffee w/ 1 stevia & 1 splenda


----------



## sara (Apr 22, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> wish i were in school



you gotta be-careful with what you wish for


----------



## oaktownboy (Apr 22, 2005)

anything is better than where i'm at now...enjoy skool while you can


----------



## Du (Apr 22, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> *Early in the morning................................................. *
> *Cardio-* 30 minutes treadmill (_3.0 speed_)
> 
> *Evening....................................................... *
> *Cardio-* 30 minutes treadmill (_3.0 speed_)


Youre crazy.


----------



## sara (Apr 22, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> anything is better than where i'm at now...enjoy skool while you can



where are you now? what you do?


----------



## sara (Apr 22, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Youre crazy.


Why?


----------



## oaktownboy (Apr 23, 2005)

i'm sick girl...i thought everyone here knew that by now


----------



## Du (Apr 23, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Why?


Im kidding.


----------



## sara (Apr 23, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> i'm sick girl...i thought everyone here knew that by now


I knew that .. But I didn't know that's stopping you from school and work


----------



## sara (Apr 23, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Im kidding.


you better be kiddin


----------



## Du (Apr 23, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> you better be kiddin


And if I'm not? 


Uh oh.


----------



## LW83 (Apr 23, 2005)

Hey Sara


----------



## sara (Apr 23, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> And if I'm not?
> 
> 
> Uh oh.



smart butt


----------



## sara (Apr 23, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Hey Sara


Hey luke,  whats up ?


----------



## LW83 (Apr 23, 2005)

stuff


----------



## sara (Apr 23, 2005)

*Workout 4/23/2005*

*Early in the morning..................................................*

Back/Biceps/Traps/Quads 

*WG cable pulldown * 
95/6 
90/7 
90/7 

*1 Arm DB rows * 
37.5/9 
37.5/7 
37.5/6 

*V-Bar cable pulldowns * 
90/7 
80/8 
80/8 

*Row Machine * ***_weight each side _  
65's/10 
65's/9 
65's/7 
65's/6 

*BB curls * 
40/12 
40/9 
40/9 

*Seated DB incline curls * 
20's/7 
20's/7 
20's/7 

*Cable curls * 
50/12 
60/11 

*Seated biceps machine * 
30/10 
40/5 

*Plates shrugs * 
45's/12 
45's/12 
45's/12 

*Leg extensions * 
90/10 
90/10 
90/8 
90/8 
90/8 

***_Had a very bad workout this morning    I had to decrease most of the weights  
It might been because I took one week off the high intensity and used very light weight_  

*Later in the day............................................................  * 
*Cardio-* 30 minutes stair-master 
                            ABS 
                            & 10 minutes treadmill (_3.0 speed_)


----------



## sara (Apr 23, 2005)

*4/23/2005*

Total: 1333 
Fat: 31 279 22% 
Sat: 3 23 2% 
Poly: 2 17 1% 
Mono: 3 28 2% 
Carbs: 75 267 21% 
Fiber: 9 0 0% 
Protein: 183 731 57% 
Alcohol: 0 0 0% 

*** Not counting veggies 
*** 2 Cups Coffee w/ 1 stevia 
*** Sugar-free "Lemon Tea" powder mix (similar to crystal light)


----------



## oaktownboy (Apr 24, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> I knew that .. But I didn't know that's stopping you from school and work


oh yeah..the pain is unbelievable...that's why i said u should be glad ur in school and have your health...


----------



## sara (Apr 24, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> oh yeah..the pain is unbelievable...that's why i said u should be glad ur in school and have your health...



Is it the physical pain?   
My health is not that perfect.. but I'm trying not to think about it


----------



## sara (Apr 24, 2005)

*Workout 4/24/2005*

*Early in the morning.............................................  * 
*Cardio-* 30 minutes treadmill (_3.0 speed_) 

*Later in the day............................................  * 
Chest/Shoulders/Triceps  

*DB shoulder press * (_seated_) 
22.5's/11 
25's/6 
22.5's/6 

*BB incline press* 
40/12 
50/10 
55/7 
40/15 

*DB incline flyes * 
22.5's/11 
25's/6 
25's/7 

*Pec-dec flyes * 
70/9 
70/7 
70/6 

*DB lateral raise * 
17.5's/10 
17.5's/10 
17.5's/7 

*DB rear delt * (_seated_) 
12.5's/11 
12.5's/9 
12.5's/9 

*CG BB press * 
40/12 
40/7 
40/7 
40/6 

*Cable Triceps extensions * (_standing no keeling down this time_) 
30/7 
30/7 
30/6 
30/6 

*Cardio-* 30 minutes stair-master 

*****_I still used lighter weight on some of the exercises.. but i know it will get better soon _


----------



## sara (Apr 24, 2005)

*4/24/2005*

Total:  1508    
Fat: 32  291  20% 
Sat: 3  23  2% 
Poly: 2  17  1% 
Mono: 3  28  2% 
Carbs: 110  407  28% 
Fiber: 9  0  0% 
Protein: 187  747  52% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 

*** Not counting veggies 
*** Coffee w. stevia 
*** Green Lemon Tea flavor "similar to crystal light"


----------



## sara (Apr 25, 2005)

*4/25/2005*

*Early in the morning................................  * 
*Cardio-* 30 minutes treadmill (_3.0 speed_) 

*Afternoon...........................................  * 
*Cardio-* 30 minutes stair-master


----------



## sara (Apr 25, 2005)

*4/25/2005*

Total:   1381    
Fat: 32  288  22% 
Sat: 3  23  2% 
Poly: 2  17  1% 
Mono: 3  28  2% 
Carbs: 84  296  22% 
Fiber: 10  0  0% 
Protein: 184  737  56% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 

*** Coffee, stevia 
*** SF Lemon Tea powder


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi sara...thought I would stop in and wish you the best. Looks like you are doing well.


----------



## sara (Apr 26, 2005)

buff_tat2d_chic said:
			
		

> Hi sara...thought I would stop in and wish you the best. Looks like you are doing well.



Hello buff  
Thanks for stopping by my journal  
& 
 Thank you for the sweet words


----------



## sara (Apr 26, 2005)

*Workout 4/26/2005*

*Early in the morning.............................................* 
*Cardio-* 30 minutes treadmill (_3.0 speed_) 

*Later in the day....................................................  * 
Back/Biceps/Traps  

*1 Arm DB row * 
37.5/9 
37.5/8 
37.5/ 8 1/2 

*WG Cable pulldowns* (_under-hand_) 
80/12 
90/7 
90/7 

*CG Cable High rows* 
80/7 
80/8 
80/7 

*Iso-lateral high row machine * 
50/11 
55/7 
55/7 

*BB Curls * 
40/12 
45/8 
45/6 

*Hammer Curls * 
25's/7 
25's/5 
22.5's/9 

*Cable Curls* 
60/10 
60/9 

*Seated Biceps Machine * 
40/5 
30/8 

*Plates Shrugs * 
45's/12 
45's/12 
45's/12 

*Cardio-* 30 minutes stair-master 

****_ *Biceps are weak * _


----------



## sara (Apr 26, 2005)

*4/26/2005 * 

Total: 1498 
Fat: 33 296 21% 
Sat: 3 23 2% 
Poly: 2 17 1% 
Mono: 3 28 2% 
Carbs: 107 389 27% 
Fiber: 10 0 0% 
Protein: 187 748 52% 
Alcohol: 0 0 0% 

*** Coffee, stevia
*** Tea Lemon flavor "crystal light"


----------



## sara (Apr 27, 2005)

*Workout 4/27/2005*

*Early in the morning.............................................  * 
*Cardio-* 30 minutes Treadmill (_3.0 speed_) 

*Later in the day..................................................  * 
Chest/Shoulders/Triceps 

*DB Flat Bench Press* 
27.5's/12 
30's/7 
30's/5 

*DB Decline Press * 
27.5's/8 
27.5's/9 
27.5's/9 

*Cable Cross-overs* 
25/12 
30/8 
30/6 

*BB Upright rows* 
60/5 
55/5 
50/7 

*DB Front raises * 
17.5's/12 
20's/7 
20's/6 

*Triceps Cable Pulldowns * (_2 sets reverse grip & 2 sets regular_) 
70/12 
70/10 
70/7 
70/7 

*DB Triceps extensions * (_seated on ball_) 
20/10 
20/10 
20/8 
20/9 

*Cardio-* 30 minutes stair-master


----------



## sara (Apr 27, 2005)

*4/27/2005*

Total:   1540    
Fat: 33  298  20% 
Sat: 3  23  2% 
Poly: 2  17  1% 
Mono: 3  28  2% 
Carbs: 116  423  29% 
Fiber: 10  0  0% 
Protein: 188  752  51% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 

** * Not counting veggies 
*** Coffee, stevia 
*** Diet-Turbo Tea


----------



## oaktownboy (Apr 28, 2005)

how's my girl doin?


----------



## sara (Apr 28, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> how's my girl doin?



Your girl? 
hehee I feel special   
I'm excited for this semester to be over soon


----------



## sara (Apr 28, 2005)

*4/28/2005*

Total:   1333    
Fat: 31  279  22% 
Sat: 3  23  2% 
Poly: 2  17  1% 
Mono: 3  28  2% 
Carbs: 75  267  21% 
Fiber: 9  0  0% 
Protein: 183  731  57% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 

***Not counting veggies 
** * Coffee, stevia 
** * Black Tea


----------



## sara (Apr 28, 2005)

*4/28/2005*

*Early in the morning.....................................................  * 
*Cardio-* 30 minutes treadmill (_3.0 speed_) 

*Later in the day.............................................................. * 
*Cardio-* 30 minutes Stair-master 
& ABS


----------



## Kracin (Apr 29, 2005)

how about a quick update on your progress sara   havent talked to you in a bit

and i swear ill get right on top of my journal as soon as i get back to the gym on monday, this week off is killing me!


----------



## sara (Apr 29, 2005)

Kracin said:
			
		

> how about a quick update on your progress sara   havent talked to you in a bit
> 
> and i swear ill get right on top of my journal as soon as i get back to the gym on monday, this week off is killing me!



Hey Ian, I hope everything will be ok with you by monday so you can go back to the gym  
I know the feeling of being off the gym for a whole entire week   

Progress is going good  
I might not hit my goal by May 21'st.. but that's ok  As long as I'm satisfied with what I have by then..


----------



## sara (Apr 29, 2005)

*4/29/2005*

*Early in the morning.....................................................  * 
*Cardio-* 30 minutes treadmill (_3.0 speed_) 

*Later in the day..............................................................* 
*Cardio-* 20 minutes Stair-master 
                              10 minutes treadmill (_3.0 speed_) 

***** * _Note: very tiring, long day at work standing on my feet for 9 hours and then went to the gym for my night cardio... _


----------



## sara (Apr 29, 2005)

*4/29/2005*

Total:   1333    
Fat: 31  279  22% 
Sat: 3  23  2% 
Poly: 2  17  1% 
Mono: 3  28  2% 
Carbs: 75  267  21% 
Fiber: 9  0  0% 
Protein: 183  731  57% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 

*** Not counting veggies
*** Coffee, stevia 
*** 1 Diet-Turbo Tea


----------



## oaktownboy (Apr 30, 2005)

what kind of job do you have sara?


----------



## LW83 (Apr 30, 2005)

Hey Sara 


She works in a bank


----------



## sara (Apr 30, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> what kind of job do you have sara?






			
				LW83 said:
			
		

> Hey Sara
> 
> 
> She works in a bank


----------



## sara (Apr 30, 2005)

*Workout 4/30/2005*

*Early in the morning........................................................  * 
Back/Biceps/Traps/Legs 

*WG Cable Pulldown * 
90/12 
95/7 
95/7 

*1 Arm DB Row * 
37.5/10 
37.5/8 
37.5/6 

*V-Bar Cable Pulldown * 
90/7 
90/5 
80/8 

*Row Machine* (_weight on each side_) 
65's/10 
65's/8 
65's/9 
65's/7 

*BB Curls * 
40/12 
45/7 
45/5 
40/8 

*DB Seated Incline Curls * 
20's/7 
20's/8 

*Cable Curls * 
70/7 
70/6 

*Seated Biceps Machine * 
40/5 
30/9 

*DB Shrugs * 
45's/12 
47.5's/10 
47.5's/7 

*(super-sets)* 
*Leg Extensions w. Leg Curls * 
90/10 55/10 
90/10 55/10 
90/10 55/12 

*Later in the day.....................................  * 
*Cardio-* 
20 minutes stair-master 
20 minutes treadmill (_3.0 speed w. incline_) 
20 minutes stationary bike


----------



## sara (Apr 30, 2005)

*4/30/2005*

Total:   1375    
Fat: 31  279  21% 
Sat: 3  23  2% 
Poly: 2  17  1% 
Mono: 3  28  2% 
Carbs: 84  299  23% 
Fiber: 10  0  0% 
Protein: 184  735  56% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 

*** Not counting veggies
*** Coffee, stevia
*** 1 Diet Turbo-Tea


----------



## LW83 (Apr 30, 2005)

Turbo TEA!


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 30, 2005)

It's by ABB. American Bodybuilding. IMO, it's not that great. Definitely not worth the price.


----------



## sara (May 1, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Turbo TEA!





			
				aggies1ut said:
			
		

> It's by ABB. American Bodybuilding. IMO, it's not that great. Definitely not worth the price.





Awesome drink    good energy product and not carbonated... has no kcals 
Diet tea give you energy is the guarana (caffeine in it, basically) and ginseng 

I paid 88 cents for a bottle


----------



## sara (May 1, 2005)

*Workout 5/1/2005*

*Early in the morning.........................................................  * 

*Cardio-* 30 minutes treadmill (_3.0 speed/slight incline_) 

*Later in the day..............................................................  * 
Chest/Shoulders/Triceps 

*DB Shoulder Press * (_seated_) 
25's/9 
25's/7 
25's/6 

*DB Incline Press * 
30's/4    
27.5's/7 
27.5's/8 

*DB Incline Flyes * 
22.5's/10 
22.5's/8 
22.5's/6 

*DB Lateral Raises * (_standing_) 
17.5's/10 
17.5's/9 
17.5's/9 

*DB Rear Laterals * (_seated_) 
12.5's/10 
12.5's/10 
12.5's/10 

*Cable cross-overs * 
25/12 
30/8 

*Pec-dec flyes * 
70/8 
70/6 

*BB Reverese CG Press * 
40/10 
40/9 
40/7 
40/6 

*Cable Triceps extensions * (_standing straight_) 
30/10 
30/7 
30/8 
30/7 

*Cardio- * 30 minutes stair-master


----------



## sara (May 1, 2005)

*5/1/2005 * 

Total: 1507 
Fat: 32 285 20% 
Sat: 3 23 2% 
Poly: 2 17 1% 
Mono: 3 28 2% 
Carbs: 111 409 28% 
Fiber: 9 0 0% 
Protein: 186 746 52% 
Alcohol: 0 0 0% 

*** Not counting veggies
*** Coffee, stevia 
*** 1 Diet-Turbo Tea


----------



## oaktownboy (May 2, 2005)

no drinking for sara?


----------



## sara (May 2, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> no drinking for sara?


What kind drinks?


----------



## sara (May 2, 2005)

*5/2/2005*

Total:   1461    
Fat: 33  293  21% 
Sat: 3  23  2% 
Poly: 2  17  1% 
Mono: 3  28  2% 
Carbs: 100  359  26% 
Fiber: 10  0  0% 
Protein: 186  744  53% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 

*** Not counting veggies 
*** Coffee, stevia 
** * Green Lemon-Tea
*** 1 Diet-Turbo Tea


----------



## sara (May 2, 2005)

*5/2/2005*

*Early in the morning.........................................................  * 
*Cardio-* 30 minutes treadmill (_3.0 speed/slight incline_) 

*Later in the day..............................................................  * 
*Cardio-* 30 minutes stair-master 

***Did some legs extension before my pm cardio, since all the stair-masters were taken*


----------



## sara (May 2, 2005)

This is what I've been using for my pm cardio and calling it  "stair-master" it's actually called "Stepmill"


----------



## sara (May 3, 2005)

*Workout 5/3/2005*

*Early in the morning................................................*
*Cardio-* 30 minutes treadmill _(3.0 speed/slight incline) _ 

*Later in the day...................................................  * 
Back  

(warm up set)  
*WG Cable Pulldowns * 
60/15 
(working sets) 
*WG Cable Pulldowns * 
90/10 
90/8 
90/7 
90/7 

*1 Arm DB Rows * 
37.5/9 
37.5/7 
37.5/6 
37.5/6 

*CG Cable Pulldowns * 
80/9 
80/7 
80/7 
80/6 

*WG Seated Row Machine * _(weight of plates each side) _ 
65's/10 
65's/8 
65's/8 
65's/6 

*CG Seated Cable High Row * 
80/10 
90/6 
90/5 

*Straight arm high-row pulldowns*(_weight of plates each side_) 
50's/10 
55's/7 
55's/5 

*Cardio- * 30 minutes stairmaster aka. stepmill!


----------



## sara (May 3, 2005)

*5/3/2005*

Total:   1449    
Fat: 31  281  20% 
Sat: 3  23  2% 
Poly: 2  17  1% 
Mono: 3  28  2% 
Carbs: 104  385  28% 
Fiber: 8  0  0% 
Protein: 181  726  52% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 

*** Not counting veggies
*** 1 Diet-Turbo Tea 
*** Coffee


----------



## Kracin (May 3, 2005)

that stairmaster is scary as hell lol, what if you cant keep up and go under!? lol


----------



## LW83 (May 4, 2005)

Kracin said:
			
		

> that stairmaster is scary as hell lol, what if you cant keep up and go under!? lol


Ever seen the 'step mill' ?


----------



## Kracin (May 4, 2005)

yeah lol, ive seenpeople using them, but i dont think id ever use them lol. talk about a hazard if you happen to miss a step lol.


----------



## sara (May 4, 2005)

OMG .. you guys are soo funny!!! the stepmill or you can call it the stairmaster like me.. its not that bad  Piece of cake!!!


----------



## oaktownboy (May 4, 2005)

like that episode of Seinfeld where George has his leg stuck underneath the last stair..LMAO


----------



## sara (May 4, 2005)

*5/4/2005*

Total:   1508    
Fat: 30  271  19% 
Sat: 3  23  2% 
Poly: 2  17  1% 
Mono: 3  28  2% 
Carbs: 112  408  28% 
Fiber: 10  0  0% 
Protein: 192  769  53% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 

** * Not counting veggies
*** 1 Diet-Turbo Tea
*** Coffee, stevia
*** Black Tea, stevia


----------



## sara (May 4, 2005)

*Workout 5/4/2005*

*Early in the morning..........................................................  * 
*Cardio-* 30 minutes treadmill (_3.0 speed/slight incline_) 

*Later in the day...............................................................*
Shoulders/Traps  

*DB Shoulder Press * _(seated) _ 
25's/9
25's/6
22.5's/7
22.5's/5

*1 Arm DB Laterals * 
17.5/10
17.5/10
17.5/10 
*** * _Didn't know this was more challanging than the regular lateral raises_

*DB Rear Lateral Raises * _(seated) _ 
15's/10
15's/7
15's/7

*DB Front Raises * 
17.5's/12
20's/7
20's/7
20's/7

*Reverse Flye Machine * 
45/12
50/8
50/7

*Cable Upright Rows*
70/12
8/10

*Plates Shrugs * 
45's/12
45's/12
45's/12
45's/12

*Cardio-* 30 minutes stepmill


----------



## Rissole (May 4, 2005)




----------



## sara (May 5, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

>



Ok, I won't tell anyone


----------



## sara (May 5, 2005)

*5/5/2005*

Total:   1305    
Fat: 29  264  21% 
Sat: 3  23  2% 
Poly: 2  17  1% 
Mono: 3  28  2% 
Carbs: 72  255  20% 
Fiber: 9  0  0% 
Protein: 184  735  59% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 

*** 1 Diet-Turbo Tea 
*** Coffee


----------



## sara (May 5, 2005)

*5/5/2005*

*Early in the morning.......................................... *
*Cardio-* 30 minutes treadmill (_3.0 speed/light incline_) 

*Night................................................................ *
*Cardio-* 30 minutes stepmill


----------



## sara (May 6, 2005)

*5/6/2005*

*Early in the morning..........................................  * 
*Cardio-* 30 minutes treadmill _(3.0 speed/light incline)_ 

*Night................................................................  * 
*Cardio-* 30 minutes stepmill _(light level)_


----------



## sara (May 6, 2005)

*5/6/2005*

Total: 1305 
Fat: 29 264 21% 
Sat: 3 23 2% 
Poly: 2 17 1% 
Mono: 3 28 2% 
Carbs: 72 255 20% 
Fiber: 9 0 0% 
Protein: 184 735 59% 
Alcohol: 0 0 0% 

*** Not counting veggies
** * 1 Diet-Turbo Tea 
*** Coffee, stevia


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 6, 2005)

Wow!! You are kick'in it girl! ...but OMG    2 cardios a day?!?!


----------



## oaktownboy (May 7, 2005)

sara's a strong girl


----------



## sara (May 7, 2005)

buff_tat2d_chic said:
			
		

> Wow!! You are kick'in it girl! ...but OMG    2 cardios a day?!?!


  I'm loving the 2 cardios a day.. but waking up 4:30 am is pain in the butt 

13 more days left and I will decrease my cardio


----------



## sara (May 7, 2005)

*Workout 5/7/2005*

*Early in the morning............................................................*
Biceps/Triceps/_Leg extensions_

_warm-up sets: _ 
*Rope Cable Pressdown * 
40/15
*DB Curls * 
12.5's/15

_working sets:_

*BB Curls * 
45/7
50/4
40/12
50/5

*DB Hammer Curls * _(alternating) _ 
22.5's/9
25's/5
22.5's/8

*Rope Cable Curls * 
70/9
70/8
80/5

*Seated Biceps Machine * 
40/6
30/10

*Rope Cable Pressdown * 
70/10
70/8
70/7
70/7

*Cable Triceps Extensions * _(standing straight)_
30/9
30/8
40/5
40/4 

*BW Bench Dips * 
BW/12
BW/10

*Seated Dip Machine * 
120/12
120/12

*Leg Extensions * 
90/10
90/8
90/8
105/6
105/6

*Later in the day................................................................*
*Cardio-* 30 minutes stepmill 
           20 minutes treadmill (_3.0 speed/slight incline_)


----------



## sara (May 7, 2005)

*5/7/2005*

Total: 1305 
Fat: 29 264 21% 
Sat: 3 23 2% 
Poly: 2 17 1% 
Mono: 3 28 2% 
Carbs: 72 255 20% 
Fiber: 9 0 0% 
Protein: 184 735 59% 
Alcohol: 0 0 0% 

** * Not counting veggies
*** 1 Diet-Turbo Tea 
*** Coffee, stevia


----------



## sara (May 8, 2005)

*5/8/2005*

*Early in the morning.......................................... *
*Cardio- *30 minutes treadmill (_3.0 speed/light incline_) 

*Night................................................................ *
*Cardio- *40 minutes stepmill (_light level_)


----------



## sara (May 8, 2005)

*5/8/2005* 

Total:   1377    
Fat: 30  267  20% 
Sat: 3  23  2% 
Poly: 2  17  1% 
Mono: 3  28  2% 
Carbs: 89  322  24% 
Fiber: 9  0  0% 
Protein: 184  734  55% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 

** * Not counting veggies
*** Coffee, stevia 
*** Green Lemon Tea 
*** Black Tea


----------



## LW83 (May 8, 2005)

Step mill 

Lotsa caffeine huh :|  Are you tired like me?


----------



## sara (May 8, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Step mill
> 
> Lotsa caffeine huh :|  Are you tired like me?



Green lemon tea and black tea not much caffeine in there..


----------



## sara (May 9, 2005)

*Workout 5/9/2005*

*Early in the morning...................................................*. 
*Cardio- *30 minutes stepmill (_light intensity)_ 

*Later in the day.......................................................... *
Chest 

*Flat DB Press *
30's/11
30's/10
30's/8
30's/7

*Incline DB Press *
27.5's/10
27.5's/8
27.5's/7
27.5's/7

*Incline DB Flyes *
20's/11
22.5's/8
22.5's/8

*Cable Cross-overs *(_standing_)
30's/10
30's/6
30's/5

*Pec-dec Flyes Machine* (_seated_)
70/7
70/7
70/5

*Iso-lateral decline machine press* (_weight on each side_) 
25's/12
35's/6
35's/7

*Cardio- *10 minutes cross-trainer (_looks like the elleptical_) 

                             &   30 minutes stepmill


----------



## LW83 (May 9, 2005)

Hey Sara


----------



## Du (May 9, 2005)

Hey Sara


----------



## sara (May 9, 2005)

Hey guys


----------



## LW83 (May 9, 2005)

Hey Matt


----------



## Du (May 9, 2005)

Hey Luke


----------



## sara (May 9, 2005)

*5/9/2005*

Total:   1515    
Fat: 32  284  20% 
Sat: 3  23  2% 
Poly: 2  17  1% 
Mono: 3  28  2% 
Carbs: 116  426  29% 
Fiber: 9  0  0% 
Protein: 185  739  51% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 

*** Not counting veggies
*** 1 Diet-Turbo Tea 
*** Coffee, stevia


----------



## Rissole (May 10, 2005)

Damn woman you are smashin it!! I just love coming in here and seeing your commitment 
You girl.... are da bomb...


----------



## sara (May 10, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Damn woman you are smashin it!! I just love coming in here and seeing your commitment
> You girl.... are da bomb...




Awww  
thank you Rissole


----------



## LW83 (May 10, 2005)

Kisses


----------



## sara (May 10, 2005)

*Workout 5/10/2005*

*Early in the morning............................................... *
*Cardio-* 30 minutes elleptical (_very light intensity_) 

*Later in the day..................................................... *
Back 

*WG Cable Pulldowns *
95/9
95/8
95/6
90/9

*WG Seated Row Machine *(_w8 of plates each side_)
65's/12
70's/8
70's/7
70's/7

*CG Cable Pulldowns *
90/5
80/7
80/7

*1 Arm DB Rows *
37.5/9
37.5/7
37.5/6

*CG Seated High Cable Row*
80/10
80/8
80/7

*High row Iso-lateral staright arm pulldowns *(_w8 plates each side_) 
55's/10
55's/7
55's7 

*Cardio- *30 minutes stepmill


----------



## sara (May 10, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Kisses


----------



## Rissole (May 10, 2005)

Jealous little fella isn't he.....??
Mustn't be very secure in himself....


----------



## Rissole (May 10, 2005)

Nice workout babe....  Back smasha


----------



## sara (May 10, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Nice workout babe....  Back smasha



Hey Rissole  
Is this really a good workout? so, I'm not overtraining??


----------



## sara (May 10, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Jealous little fella isn't he.....??
> Mustn't be very secure in himself....



wait till he know that you are my new workout partner


----------



## sara (May 10, 2005)

*5/10/2005*

Total: 1515 
Fat: 32 284 20% 
Sat: 3 23 2% 
Poly: 2 17 1% 
Mono: 3 28 2% 
Carbs: 116 426 29% 
Fiber: 9 0 0% 
Protein: 185 739 51% 
Alcohol: 0 0 0% 

*** Not counting veggies
*** 1 Diet-Turbo Tea 
***  Coffee, stevia


----------



## Rissole (May 10, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> wait till he know that you are my new workout partner


 Oh yeah..... 



> Hey Rissole
> Is this really a good workout? so, I'm not overtraining??


Are you at failure on each set?? Do you get a spot for forced reps??
How long does your workout take??


----------



## sara (May 11, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Oh yeah.....
> 
> 
> Are you at failure on each set?? Do you get a spot for forced reps??
> How long does your workout take??



Yes, I'm at failure on each set 
What are forced reps? 
workout take around 30-45 minutes.. Normally I don't wait for 1 minute rest interval and I just started to wait for 1 minute and start my next set


----------



## LW83 (May 11, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> wait till he know that you are my new workout partner


----------



## sara (May 11, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

>


----------



## Kracin (May 11, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Yes, I'm at failure on each set
> What are forced reps?
> workout take around 30-45 minutes.. Normally I don't wait for 1 minute rest interval and I just started to wait for 1 minute and start my next set



a forced rep is not being able to finish the rep on your own power and having a spotter help you finish it


sara your an animal when it comes to exercising  

i think we are gonna have to have some kind of contest to see who gets to be your workout partner


----------



## LW83 (May 11, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

>


----------



## sara (May 11, 2005)

Kracin said:
			
		

> a forced rep is not being able to finish the rep on your own power and having a spotter help you finish it
> 
> 
> sara your an animal when it comes to exercising
> ...



I don't have a forced rep partner  I just force myself to the last rep   

I am not that strong.. you make me sound like a monster


----------



## sara (May 11, 2005)

*Workout 5/11/2005*

*Early in the morning......................................................*
*Cardio-* 30 minutes ellpetical 

*Later in the day..............................................................*
Shoulders/Traps

*DB Shoulder Press *(_seated_)
25's/9
25's/6
25's/5
25's/5

*DB Lateral Raises *
20's/9
20's/8
20's/7

*DB Bent over Laterals *(_seated_) 
15's/10
15's/10
15's/9

*DB Front Raises*
17.5's/12
20's/9
20's/6

*Cable Upright Rows*
80/12
90/7
90/7

*Rear Delt Flyes *(_machine_) 
45/12
50/7
50/7

*DB Shrugs *
47.5's/12
47.5's/9
47.5's/9
47.5's/7


*Cardio- *30 minutes stepmill


----------



## sara (May 11, 2005)

*5/11/2005*

Total:   1504    
Fat: 31  281  19% 
Sat: 3  23  2% 
Poly: 2  17  1% 
Mono: 3  28  2% 
Carbs: 114  415  29% 
Fiber: 10  0  0% 
Protein: 187  748  52% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 

** * Not counting veggies 
*** 1 Diet-Turbo Tea 
*** Chinese Flower (Green Tea) w. splenda


----------



## sara (May 12, 2005)

*5/12/2005*

Total:   1305    
Fat: 29  264  21% 
Sat: 3  23  2% 
Poly: 2  17  1% 
Mono: 3  28  2% 
Carbs: 72  255  20% 
Fiber: 9  0  0% 
Protein: 184  735  59% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 

*** Not counting veggies 
*** 1 Diet-Turbo Tea
*** Coffee, stevia


----------



## sara (May 12, 2005)

*5/12/2005*

*Early in the morning..................................................  * 
*Cardio*- 30 minutes stepmill 

*Night......................................................................*
*Cardio*- 30 minutes stepmill


----------



## LW83 (May 13, 2005)

YOu like that step mill


----------



## Pylon (May 13, 2005)

Wow.  How do you manage to keep up that level of work?  I think I'd have to hire someone to carry me to the gym after all that.  Well done!


----------



## sara (May 13, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Wow.  How do you manage to keep up that level of work?  I think I'd have to hire someone to carry me to the gym after all that.  Well done!



Hey Pylon, I manage my workout because I love it and enjoy every single second of it  







			
				LW83 said:
			
		

> YOu like that step mill


 
I just can't stand the boring treadmill


----------



## sara (May 13, 2005)

*5/13/2005*

*Early in the morning........................................................ *
*Cardio-* 50 minutes spin class


----------



## sara (May 13, 2005)

*5/13/2005*

Total: 1305 
Fat: 29 264 21% 
Sat: 3 23 2% 
Poly: 2 17 1% 
Mono: 3 28 2% 
Carbs: 72 255 20% 
Fiber: 9 0 0% 
Protein: 184 735 59% 
Alcohol: 0 0 0% 

*** Not counting veggies 
*** 1 Diet-Turbo Tea
*** Coffee, stevia


----------



## oaktownboy (May 14, 2005)

sara you have to be one of the most dedicated girls in bodybuilding i have eva come across


----------



## LW83 (May 14, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> I just can't stand the boring treadmill



I hear ya


----------



## Kracin (May 14, 2005)

if you ever get bored of the stepmills... or just wear them down which is likely to happen first lol, you should try jumprope, i love it myself


----------



## sara (May 14, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> sara you have to be one of the most dedicated girls in bodybuilding i have eva come across


Me? Ya, sure   





			
				Kracin said:
			
		

> if you ever get bored of the stepmills... or just wear them down which is likely to happen first lol, you should try jumprope, i love it myself


I dunno how to jumprope  
I won't get bored from the stepmill  When I get back from Cali, I'm going to keep it between 2-3 times a week on the stepmill and 3 times spin class


----------



## sara (May 14, 2005)

*Workout 5/14/2005*

*Early in the morning................................................... *
Arms

_*Warm-up sets*:_ 
*Cable Pressdowns *_(rope_) 
40/15
*DB Curls *(_alternating_) 
15's/15

*Working-sets:* 
*BB Curls *
45/9
50/5
45/6
40/12

*Hammer Curls*_ (alternating) _
22.5's/7
22.5's/7
22.5's/7

*Cable Curls* _(rope) _
80/6
80/6
70/9
70/7

*Seated Biceps Machine *
30/12
40/5

*Cable Triceps Press downs *(_rope_) 
70/8
70/8
60/8
60/11

*Cable Triceps Over-head extensions* (_standing_)
40/5
30/7
30/10
30/8

*CG Press* (barbell) 
40/8
40/10

*DB Extensions *(_seated on ball_) 
20/12
22.5/10

Legs 
*Leg Curls *
65/10
65/8
65/7
65/7

*Later in the day................................................................. *
*Cardio- *40 minut


----------



## sara (May 14, 2005)

*5/14/2005*

Total: 1297 
Fat: 29 262 21% 
Sat: 3 23 2% 
Poly: 2 17 1% 
Mono: 3 28 2% 
Carbs: 73 259 21% 
Fiber: 9 0 0% 
Protein: 182 727 58% 
Alcohol: 0 0 0% 

*** Not counting veggies 
*** Coffee, stevia


----------



## LW83 (May 15, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> I dunno how to jumprope





 I always thought girls were born with that skill!


----------



## sara (May 15, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> I always thought girls were born with that skill!



I'm not like any other girl


----------



## sara (May 15, 2005)

*Workout 5/15/2005*

*Early in the morning.............................................. *
*Cardio-* 30 minutes stepmill 

*Later in the day....................................................... *
Chest

*Flat DB Bench Press* 
30's/12
30's/10
30's/8
30's/6

*DB Incline Press* 
27.5's/9
27.5's/7
27.5's/7
27.5's/7

*DB Inclune Flyes* 
22.5's/6
22.5's/5
22.5's/6

*Cable cross-overs *
25/7
25/8
25/8

*Pec-dec flyes *
70/7
70/6
70/5

*BB Incline Press *
40/10
60/5
*** *_wasn't planned in my routine_ 

*Cardio- *30 minutes stepmill


----------



## sara (May 15, 2005)

*5/15/2005*

Total:   1234    
Fat: 24  217  18% 
Sat: 3  23  2% 
Poly: 2  17  1% 
Mono: 3  28  2% 
Carbs: 59  221  19% 
Fiber: 4  0  0% 
Protein: 189  756  63% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0 

*** Not counting veggies
*** 1 Diet-Turbo Tea
*** Coffee, stevia 
*** Green Lemon Tea

*** *_ my throat started to hurt today_


----------



## LW83 (May 15, 2005)

Ut oh, sore throat.

Warm water and don't forget your superpaks 

goin to bed early enough?


----------



## sara (May 15, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Ut oh, sore throat.
> 
> Warm water and don't forget your superpaks
> 
> goin to bed early enough?



Yes.. I think I got it from my sister    
Never skip a day without my super paks multi  
I am going to bed now.. and hopefuly I will be ok tomorrow for the morning spin class


----------



## LW83 (May 16, 2005)

G'luck


----------



## oaktownboy (May 16, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> I'm not like any other girl


that's right


----------



## LW83 (May 16, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> that's right


she's much prettier


----------



## sara (May 16, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> G'luck



Thanks  
well, throat still hurts   but I still did what I planned of doing


----------



## sara (May 16, 2005)

*5/16/2005*

*Early in the morning............................................*
*Cardio-* 40 minutes spin class 

*Later in the day.........................................*
*Cardio*- 30 minutes stepmill


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 16, 2005)

hey sara, been in and out of your journal a few times. just wanted to say hi to a fellow female, good luck w/ everything.   

ps- do u have a stepmill in your house or do u hit the gym am and pm?


----------



## sara (May 16, 2005)

*5/16/2005* 

Total:   1252    
Fat: 27  239  20% 
Sat: 3  23  2% 
Poly: 2  17  1% 
Mono: 3  28  2% 
Carbs: 59  203  17% 
Fiber: 8  0  0% 
Protein: 191  765  63% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0%

*** Not counting veggies 
*** 1 Diet-Turbo Tea
*** Coffee, stevia


----------



## sara (May 16, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> hey sara, been in and out of your journal a few times. just wanted to say hi to a fellow female, good luck w/ everything.
> 
> ps- do u have a stepmill in your house or do u hit the gym am and pm?



Hello Cris2Blis  
Thanks for stoppin by my journal and wishing me a good luck with everything  

I don't have a stepmill at home.. or any cardio equipment
I've been just going to the gym AM & PM for now.... and soon I will change my workout & meal routine


----------



## sara (May 17, 2005)

*Workout 5/17/2005*

*Early in the morning.................................... *
*Cardio-* 30 minutes stepmill 

*Later in the day...........................................*
Pull 

*WG Cable Pulldowns *
95/9
95/6
95/6
95/5

*1 Arm DB Rows*
37.5/9
37.5/7
37.5/7
37.5/5

*DB Shrugs *
47.5's/12
47.5/10
47.5's/8
47.5's/6

*BB Curls *
50/5
50/4
45/9
45/4

*Cable Curls *(_rope_) 
80/6
70/6

*Alternating DB Curls* 
25's/5
22.5's/7

*Cardio- *30 minutes stepmill


----------



## sara (May 17, 2005)

*5/17/2005 * 

Total: 1234 
Fat: 24 217 18% 
Sat: 3 23 2% 
Poly: 2 17 1% 
Mono: 3 28 2% 
Carbs: 59 221 19% 
Fiber: 4 0 0% 
Protein: 189 756 63% 
Alcohol: 0 0 0% 

*** 1 Diet-Turbo Tea 
*** Coffee
*** Herb Tea

**** _Throat pain is going away, now I'm getting a little cold _


----------



## Rissole (May 17, 2005)

Cold as in weather wise or like your getting the flu??


----------



## sara (May 18, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Cold as in weather wise or like your getting the flu??


Cold as in getting sick
I'm sneezing like crazy today


----------



## sara (May 18, 2005)

*Workout 5/18/2005*

*Early in the morning................................... *
*Cardio-* 40 minutes spin 

*Later in the day.........................................*
Push 

*Flat DB Press *
30's/12
30's/9
30's/7

*Seated Incline DB Press*
27.5's/9
27.5's/8
27.5's/7

*DB Shoulder Press* 
25's/5
25's/4   
22.5's/6

*DB Lateral Raise* 
17.5's/12
20's/7

*DB Rotations* 
12.5's/12
12.5's/12

*Reverse pec-dec flyes* 
50/9
50/7

*Reverse Cable Pressdowns *
70/8
70/7
70/7

*Cable Over Extenstions *(_standing straight_)
30/8
30/7
30/7

*Cardio-* 30 minutes stepmill


----------



## sara (May 18, 2005)

*5/18/2005*

Total: 1234 
Fat: 24 217 18% 
Sat: 3 23 2% 
Poly: 2 17 1% 
Mono: 3 28 2% 
Carbs: 59 221 19% 
Fiber: 4 0 0% 
Protein: 189 756 63% 
Alcohol: 0 0 0% 

*** Not counting veggies
** * 1 Diet-Turbo Tea 
*** Herb Tea


----------



## Rissole (May 18, 2005)

Do you take any supps?? Protien ,glutamine, flaxseed oil??


----------



## sara (May 18, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Do you take any supps?? Protien ,glutamine, flaxseed oil??


Super-pak multi vitamins, minerals with my 1'st meal 
Whey protein 

Currently, I'm not taking any falxseed oil. but I'm planing a new diet routine starting the 30'th of may... maybe a 30/50/20 ratio


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 18, 2005)

your workouts kick ass!! very motivating


----------



## Rissole (May 18, 2005)

It's just that those three that i mentioned are very good for you and cxan help boost your imune system


----------



## sara (May 18, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> your workouts kick ass!! very motivating



Thank you Cris2Blis  
I did the push/pull routine the last two days, because I won't be lifting till next sunday or monday.. not unless if they have a gym at the hotel where I will be staying at   






			
				Rissole said:
			
		

> It's just that those three that i mentioned are very good for you and cxan help boost your imune system



I agree  I currently use whey protein and I will start on the flaxoil & fish oil soon.. But I don't know about the glutamine


----------



## sara (May 19, 2005)

No cardio and no training for today... I couldn't sleep and breathe last night  

I will try to sleep in the car tomorrow while driving to Cali


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 19, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> No cardio and no training for today... I couldn't sleep and breathe last night
> 
> I will try to sleep in the car tomorrow while driving to Cali


um sara...   u sleep, someone else drives right?  


have you had those problems in the past? something is definitely wrong if you're having probs breathing... u should see a doc!


----------



## sara (May 19, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> um sara...   u sleep, someone else drives right?
> 
> 
> have you had those problems in the past? something is definitely wrong if you're having probs breathing... u should see a doc!



 of course I'm not driving.. my dad will be driving and I might help him for few hours 

No, I haven't had this problem before, but I know what it is.. it started with a soar throat few days ago and then turned into a cold, runny nose, sneezing and I continued with my training, cardio and increased my cardio last night, and that's when it really hit me  

It's sooo funny that we both posted at each other's journal at the same time


----------



## sara (May 19, 2005)

*5/19/2005*

Total:   1114    
Fat: 25  224  21% 
Sat: 3  23  2% 
Poly: 2  17  2% 
Mono: 3  28  3% 
Carbs: 37  131  12% 
Fiber: 4  0  0% 
Protein: 181  725  67% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 

*** Not counting veggies 
*** Coffee, stevia


----------



## oaktownboy (May 20, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> No cardio and no training for today... I couldn't sleep and breathe last night
> 
> I will try to sleep in the car tomorrow while driving to Cali


what part of Killa Kali?


----------



## sara (May 23, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> what part of Killa Kali?



LA


----------



## Jenny (May 23, 2005)

Sara, you're doing great! It's awesome to see how far you've come   I bet you're a hot little thing  Will we ever get pics??


----------



## Jodi (May 23, 2005)

I've seen recent pics of Sara and she does look great.


----------



## sara (May 23, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Sara, you're doing great! It's awesome to see how far you've come   I bet you're a hot little thing  Will we ever get pics??



Hey Jenny! How you doing girly?? 
Thanks for stopping by  
I can e-mail you my pic


----------



## sara (May 23, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I've seen recent pics of Sara and she does look great.



aww.. thank you Jodi


----------



## aggies1ut (May 23, 2005)

I was just curious Sara, why don't you ever post any pics in the gallery section on here? It's always nice to put a face to a name.


----------



## Jenny (May 23, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Hey Jenny! How you doing girly??
> Thanks for stopping by
> I can e-mail you my pic


I'd like that, how sweet  superstaress@spray.se
It's always so fun to put a face/body to a name


----------



## sara (May 23, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> I was just curious Sara, why don't you ever post any pics in the gallery section on here? It's always nice to put a face to a name.



I'm just not comfortable with that


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 23, 2005)

hey sara! how was your cali trip, did u get some rest??


----------



## sara (May 23, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> hey sara! how was your cali trip, did u get some rest??



Hey Cris  
I had a good time in cali, just didn't get enough sleep there.. so, I'm trying to recover now.. I normally don't get headaches, but now I have a huge one   

No gym today, I just took it easy and hopefully I will go back to training tomorrow   (I hope)


----------



## tucker01 (May 24, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I've seen recent pics of Sara and she does look great.




Big bump to that....She looks very Pretty 

How was the wedding?


----------



## Jenny (May 24, 2005)

Sara, you look GREAT!!  I'm impressed  Very very pretty girl with a hot bod


----------



## sara (May 24, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Big bump to that....She looks very Pretty
> 
> How was the wedding?



Hey Iain  
I had a good time at the wedding  
Lots lots fatty greasy, starchy food that I had   

Alot of people didn't even recognize me since they haven't seen me  over 7 years


----------



## sara (May 24, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Sara, you look GREAT!!  I'm impressed  Very very pretty girl with a hot bod



Thanx Jenny  I'm still working on it 
You look great too!!! & I love your abs


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 25, 2005)

hey sara, did u make it  back to the gym today? i thought for sure i'd see a post including tons of stairclimbing and a killer workout!    

my cuz has a wedding in july... hopefully i can make an impressive appearance like you!


----------



## sara (May 26, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> hey sara, did u make it  back to the gym today? i thought for sure i'd see a post including tons of stairclimbing and a killer workout!
> 
> my cuz has a wedding in july... hopefully i can make an impressive appearance like you!



Hey Cris  
Tuesday I went back to the gym with some weak shoulders workout  (never lift with only whey protein in my tummy)    and then stepped on my favorite machine "stepmill" for 30 minutes.. I will post my workout soon with my new split   

Yesturday, I did 40 minutes spin class and no lifting

When I was in cali, they had a small gym at the hotel where we stayed at.. I went there few hours before the wedding and did some light weight bicep curls, lateral raises and ran to the shower and got ready for the wedding


----------



## sara (May 26, 2005)

*Workout 5/24/2005*

Shoulders  
*DB Shoulder press * 
25's/10 
25's/6 
25's/6 
25's/6 

*DB Lateral Raises * 
20's/10 
20's/9 
20's/8 

*DB Bent-over Raises* (_seated_) 
15's/11 
15's/10 
15's/9 

*DB Front Raises* 
20's/10 
20's/9 
20's/7 

*Cable Upright Row * 
90/5 
80/8 
80/8 

*Machine Rear delt flyes * 
50/9 
50/7 
50/7 

*DB Shrugs * 
47.5's/12 
47.5's/9 
47.5's/8 

*Cardio-* 30 minutes stepmill


----------



## sara (May 26, 2005)

*5/25/2005*

*Cardio-* 40 minutes spin (AM)


----------



## sara (May 26, 2005)

Here is my new routine for the next 4  weeks or so.. _I might decrease cardio a little from time to time._

Monday- Spin class (AM) 
Tuesday- Shoulders/ 30 minutes stepmill 
Wednesday- Spin class (AM) 
Thursday- Arms/30 minutes stepmill 
Friday- Spin class (AM) 
Saturday- Chest/Legs extensions, leg curls 
Sunday- Back/ 30 minutes stepmill


----------



## sara (May 26, 2005)

*Workout 5/26/2005*

*Arms* 

*BB curls* 
45/8
50/6
50/4
40/11

*Hammer curls *
22.5's/7
22.5's/7
22.5's/7

*Cable curls *
70/9
80/5
70/8

*Biceps machine curls* 
30/12
40/5

*Cable Triceps Over-head extensions* (_standing straight_)
30/11
40/6
40/5
30/7

*Cable Triceps pressdown *
70/10
70/7
70/10
70/9

*BB CG press*
40/11
40/7

*DB Extensions *(_seated on ball_) 
22.5's/10
22.5's/8

*Cardio-* 30 minutes stepmill


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 26, 2005)

sara, the new routine looks good. you will hit shoulders on tues. then bis/tris on thurs? not shoulders again on thurs right? let me know how that split goes... i'll be looking to switch mine up in a few weeks... good luck !

and i think you'll be more than fine w/ a bit less cardio... i bet right now youre burning nearly all the cals you are taking in!


----------



## sara (May 26, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> sara, the new routine looks good. you will hit shoulders on tues. then bis/tris on thurs? not shoulders again on thurs right? let me know how that split goes... i'll be looking to switch mine up in a few weeks... good luck !
> 
> and i think you'll be more than fine w/ a bit less cardio... i bet right now youre burning nearly all the cals you are taking in!



No, shoulders only once a week (tuesdays) 
except next week, will be a little different since I work in the AM on tuesday and go to school afterwards 

Next week, I will lift monday and do am cardio on  tuesday


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 26, 2005)

sounds like a great plan!


----------



## sara (May 27, 2005)

*5/27/2005*

*Cardio-* 40 minutes spin (AM)


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> *Cardio-* 40 minutes spin (AM)


whoooo spinnnn..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 another freek....


----------



## sara (May 29, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> whoooo spinnnn..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who else spins around here?


----------



## sara (May 29, 2005)

*Workout 5/28/2005 (Saturday)*

*Chest *

*DB Flat bench press* 
30's/11
30's/7
30's/7
30's/6

*DB Incline press*
27.5's/9
27.5's/7
27.5's/6
27.5's/6


*DB Incline Flyes *
22.5's/6
22.5's/5
22.5's/7

*Cable cross-overs*
25/12
30/5
25/8

*Ped-dec machine flye *
70/7
70/6
70/5

*Iso-lateral machine press *(_incline_) 
25's/6
25's/6

**** *horrible, weak workout  I know why.. not eating enough calories and my left arm still in pain since thursday


----------



## sara (May 29, 2005)

*Workout 5/29/2005 (Sunday)*

*Back*

*WG Cable Pulldowns* 
95/7
90/7
90/7
90/6.5 

*Seated Row Machine* (_total plates each side_)
70/10
70/9
70/7
70/7

*CG Cable Pulldowns * 
80/9
80/6
80/6

*1 Arm DB Row*
37.5/8
37.5/7
37.5/6 

*Seated Cable Rows * 
75/10
75/10
75/8

*Straight arm high row pulldowns * (_total plates each side_) 
55/9
55/8
55/6

*Cardio- * 30 minutes stepmill 

***** _Better workout than yesturday  but I still don't have all my weights back _


----------



## oaktownboy (May 29, 2005)

you're damn strong Sara


----------



## sara (May 29, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> you're damn strong Sara


thanks for the motivation oaktownboy


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 29, 2005)

WO's look great girl. are you adding mass right now?

BTW i wish i was doing spinning right now!! the instructor who was running the classes left the gym and they haven't replaced her... just when i was getting the hang of it too. the rumor is someone new is starting in june... we'll see. i'm assuming you do spin class right?


----------



## sara (May 29, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> WO's look great girl. are you adding mass right now?
> 
> BTW i wish i was doing spinning right now!! the instructor who was running the classes left the gym and they haven't replaced her... just when i was getting the hang of it too. the rumor is someone new is starting in june... we'll see. i'm assuming you do spin class right?



Thanks girl  
I'm trying to add muscles while staying lean at the same time

Does your gym have the stepmill? you can replace that with spining for now, until they find a new instructor 
Yes, I'm starting to  take spin classes 3 times a week .. I used to spin more, but I took out few days of spining and replaced it with the amazing stepmill


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 30, 2005)

no stepmill... we just have the bare minimums lol. how many cals do you burn on the mighty step mill?


----------



## sara (May 30, 2005)

*Workout 5/30/2005*

*Shoulders *

*DB Shoulder press *(_seated_) 
25's/11
25's/7
25's/6
25's/6

*DB Lateral raises* (_standing_) 
20's/8
20's/7
20's/6

*DB rear raises *(_seated_)
15's/11
15's/9
15's/8

*DB Front raises *
20's/10
20's/7
20's/5

*Cable Upright rows*
90/7
80/8
80/9

*Rear delt-flye machine *
50/8
50/6
50/5

*DB Shrugs *
47.5's/10
47.5's/10
47.5's/8

*Cardio-* 30 minutes stepmill


----------



## sara (May 30, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> no stepmill... we just have the bare minimums lol. how many cals do you burn on the mighty step mill?



It says I burn 280 - 300 cals for 30 minutes on the stepmill 
I don't look at how many cals I'm burning on cardio machines.. I look at the level and the intesity that I'm at  

Too bad your gym doesn't have the stepmill


----------



## sara (May 30, 2005)

*5/30/2005*

*Meal 1*
1/2 Cup Oats
1 Scoop  Anywhey 
1 Egg white

*Meal 2*
2/3 Cup Oats
1 Scoop Isopure 

*Meal 3*
4 oz. Red potato 
2.5 oz. Chicken 
Cabbage 

*Meal 4*
3 oz. Red potato 
2.5 oz. Chicken 
Lettuce, Cucumbers, Onions

*Meal 5*
1 Scoop Whey
6 Fish oil 

*** Coffee, stevia


----------



## sara (May 31, 2005)

*5/31/2005*

*Meal 1 *
2/3 Cup Oats
1 Scoop AnyWhey 

*Meal 2 *
1 Cup FF Milk 
1/3 Scoop Whey 

*Meal 3*
4 oz. Red potato 
2.5 oz. Chicken 
Broccoli 

*Meal 4*
1/3 Cup Oats
2 oz. Chicken 

*Meal 5*
1 Can Muscle-Tech Protein (45 gms) 
15 Almonds 

*** 1 Twin-Lab SF energy drink
*** Coffee, Stevia


----------



## sara (May 31, 2005)

*5/31/2005*

*Cardio-* 30 minutes stepmill (AM)


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 1, 2005)

you and that damn stepmill   jk, have a great day sara!!


----------



## sara (Jun 1, 2005)

*6/1/2005*

*Meal 1*
2/3 Cup Oats
1 Scoop Anywhey 
1 Egg white 

*Meal 2 *
1 Cup FF Milk 
1/3 Scoop Whey 

*Meal 3*
5 oz. Red potato 
1/2 Can Tuna 
Lettuce, Cucumbers 

*Meal 4*
1/3 Cup Oats 
1/2 Can Tuna 

*Meal 5*
1 Can ABB protein (35 gms) 
6 Fish Oil 

*** 1 Diet-Turbo Tea
*** Coffee


----------



## sara (Jun 1, 2005)

*6/1/2005*

*Cardio-* 40 minutes cycling (AM)


----------



## PreMier (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi


----------



## goandykid (Jun 1, 2005)

Happy 6th Month Anniversary of his thread.


----------



## sara (Jun 2, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hi



Hey Jake  How is it going? 




			
				goandykid said:
			
		

> Happy 6th Month Anniversary of his thread.



That is soo funny! I didn't even notice that  

Thanks for the reminder


----------



## sara (Jun 2, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> you and that damn stepmill   jk, have a great day sara!!



I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## oaktownboy (Jun 5, 2005)

where ya at girl?


----------



## sara (Jun 10, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> where ya at girl?


I'm still around here oaktown  
thanks for asking babe


----------



## oaktownboy (Jun 10, 2005)

just making sure Sara..


----------



## sara (Jun 10, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> just making sure Sara..


I will start posting my training sunday


----------



## sara (Jun 12, 2005)

*6/12/2005*

*Meal 1*
1/2 cup oats  
1 Scoop Any Whey 
2 Egg whites 
2 Fish Oil 

*Meal 2*
Red Potato ( 5 oz. measured dry) 
3.25 oz. chicken breast (cooked)

*Meal 3*
1 Cup Brown Rice 
1 Scoop Isopure 

*Meal 4*
4 oz. Red Potato (cooked) 
3.25 oz chicken (cooked) 
2 Fish Oil 
Lettuce, Cucumbers

*Meal 5*
1/3 Cup Oats 
1 Scoop Isopure 
2 Fish Oil


----------



## sara (Jun 12, 2005)

*Endurance Week*

*6/12/2005*

*Shoulders *

*Seated DB press *
22.5's/12
22.5's/10
20's/10
20's/10

*BB Upright rows* 
45/12
45/12
45/9
40/10

*Seated DB Bent-over laterals*
12.5's/12
12.5's/12
12.5's/12
12.5's/11

*DB Front raises *
15's/12
15's/12
15's/12
15's/12

*Leg extensions *
60/12
60/12
60/12
60/12


----------



## sara (Jun 13, 2005)

*6/13/2005*

*Meal 1*
1/2 Cup Oats
1 Scoop Anywhey 
2 Egg whites
3 Fish Oil 

*Meal 2 *
1/2 Cup Oats
1 Scoop Isopure 

*Meal 3*
3.20 oz. Red Potato (cooked measurment) 
3.25 oz. Chicken 
3 Fish Oil
Asparagus, Celery 

*Meal 4*
3.20 oz. Red Potato 
3.25 oz. Chicken 
3 Fish Oil 

*Meal 5*
1/2 Cup Oats
1 Scoop Isopure
3 Fish Oil


----------



## sara (Jun 13, 2005)

*6/13/2005*

*Cardio-* 25 minutes AM stepmill


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 14, 2005)

just stopping to say hi! hope you're having a great week! looks like you may be upping cals, is that right?


----------



## sara (Jun 14, 2005)

*Endurance Week*

*6/14/2005*

*Chest/Triceps *

*DB Flat bench press*
27.5's/12
27.5's/12
27.5's/12
27.5's/10

*DB Incline press*
22.5's/12
22.5's/12
22.5's/12
22.5's/10

*DB Incline flyes *
17.5's/12
17.5's/12
17.5's/12
17.5's/11

*BB CG press *
35/12
35/12
35/12
35/10

*Cable over-head extensions *(_kneeling down_)
30/12
30/12
40/12
40/12

*BW bench dips *
12
12
12
12


----------



## sara (Jun 14, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> just stopping to say hi! hope you're having a great week! looks like you may be upping cals, is that right?



Thanks for stopping by Cris


----------



## sara (Jun 14, 2005)

*6/14/2005*

*Meal 1 *
1/2 Cup Oats
1 Scoop Anywhey 
2 Egg whites 
3 Fish Oil 

*Meal 2*
1 Cup Brown Rice 
1 Scoop Isopure 

*Meal 3*
3.20 oz. Red Potato (cooked) 
3.25 oz. Chicken 
Romaine, Cucumbers 

*Meal 4*
3.20 oz. Red Potato 
3.25 oz. Chicken 
3 Fish Oil 
Asparagus, Cucumbers 

*Meal 5*
1/2 Cup Oats 
1 Scoop Isopure 
3 Fish Oil


----------



## sara (Jun 15, 2005)

*6/15/2005*

*Cardio-* 25 minutes AM stepmill


----------



## sara (Jun 15, 2005)

*6/15/2005*

*Meal 1*
1/2 Cup Oats
1 Scoop Whey 
1 Egg white
3 Fish Oil 

*Meal 2 *
2/3 Cup Brown Rice 
1/2 Can Tuna 
3 Egg whites
3 Fish Oil 

*Meal 3*
3 oz. Red Potato (cooked) 
1/2 Can Tuna 
3 Egg whites 
3 Fish Oil 
Asparagus 

*Meal 4*
3 oz. Red Potato (cooked) 
1 Can Tuna 
3 Fish Oil 
Celery 

*Meal 5*
1/2 Cup Oats
1 Scoop Isopure
3 Fish Oil


----------



## sara (Jun 16, 2005)

*Endurance Week*

*6/16/2005*

*Back/Biceps*

*WG cable pulldowns*
75/12
75/12
75/12
75/12

*CG cable seated Rows*
60/12
60/12
60/12
60/12

*BB Deadlifts*
40/12
40/12
40/12
40/12 
_*** felt very very light.. I might be just doing this wrong _ 

*CG straight bar curls * 
30/12
30/12
30/12
30/12

*WG straight bar curls * 
30/12
30/12
30/12
30/10

*straight bar reverse curls* 
20/10
20/11
20/10
20/7 
_*** first time doing this.. I know I will be sore tomorrow _


----------



## oaktownboy (Jun 16, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> *6/16/2005*
> 
> 
> *BB Deadlifts*
> ...



u r hardcore girl...I swear to God I have never seen a girl do deadlifts in any of the gyms I have ever been to.


----------



## sara (Jun 17, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> u r hardcore girl...I swear to God I have never seen a girl do deadlifts in any of the gyms I have ever been to.



Hey oaktownboy  
this was my first time trying to deadlift.. well, I tried it before and I stopped because I thought I was doing it wrong.. but I'm trying it again

it was the barbell that already have the 40 lbs weight.. it was light, it might be because im doing it wrong


----------



## oaktownboy (Jun 17, 2005)

make sure u don't bend/curve ur back..


----------



## oaktownboy (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## sara (Jun 25, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

>


I'm having some issues


----------



## oaktownboy (Jul 6, 2005)

come on girl...what's going on?


----------



## Jenny (Jul 6, 2005)

Sweetie, what's wrong?  PM me if you want to talk!


----------



## sara (Jul 6, 2005)

Oaktown & Jenny, everything will be ok  
Thanks guys!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 21, 2005)

Yeah Sarz... we miss you.... come back


----------



## Moze (Jul 21, 2005)

Sara,

I think all women look fantastic with considerable muscle.  signs of discipline naturally attract people.


----------



## sara (Jul 30, 2005)

Hello


----------



## Rissole (Jul 30, 2005)

Moze said:
			
		

> Sara,
> 
> I think all women look fantastic with considerable muscle.  signs of discipline naturally attract people.


  I think he thinks they are your legs baby....

What doin??


----------



## sara (Jul 31, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I think he thinks they are your legs baby....
> 
> What doin??




I wish they were my legs!  But one day, you never know 

I'm still training, and now I'm taking care of some health issues as well


----------

